# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/27/14 - The End of the Yes Era?



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *We’re less than one week away from WWE Payback, but we might very well be heading into the anticipated special event without a WWE World Heavyweight Champion. As the WWE Universe waits to see whether the leader of the “Yes!” Movement will indeed relinquish his hard-earned title, what will transpire when a special Memorial Day edition of Monday night’s hottest show emanates from Knoxville, Tenn.? WWE.com has five theories. *














> _*Although their hero underwent successful neck surgery and is fortunately on the mend, the “Yes!” Movement has been in turmoil since The Authority demanded that Daniel Bryan personally surrender the WWE World Heavyweight Championship this Monday on Raw. As argued by Stephanie McMahon last week on Raw, the WWE Universe needs an active champion, and since Bryan is currently unable to compete while in recovery, giving up his title is “best for business.”
> 
> WWE COO Triple H addressed the matter further last Wednesday on WWE.com in an exclusive interview with Michael Cole, suggesting that perhaps Bryan’s “not tough enough to be able to handle the gig” and that the fan-favorite Superstar will do the right thing by relinquishing the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. If Bryan doesn’t, we can only assume that the consequences will be dire. *_














> _*Okay, we’ve all watched (and re-watched) the footage of Alicia Fox going bonkers and dumping a WWE fan’s soda all over herself last Monday night, but let’s not forget the reason for the bizarre celebration: Alicia pinned Divas Champion Paige, giving the 21-year-old her first defeat since her Raw debut the night after WrestleMania.
> 
> Even though Fox has seemingly come unhinged in recent weeks, her new and slightly tilted outlook on life is already reaping huge benefits. With a victory over the reigning titleholder, has Alicia secured herself a Divas Championship Match in the near future? Hold on to your cups. *_














> _*Last week, The Authority banned all “non-official” WWE personnel from ringside during Seth Rollins’ clash with Batista, which resulted in Triple H trying his hand at ring announcing and Randy Orton serving as a special timekeeper for the wild encounter. Because that’s totally fair, right?
> 
> However, Raw General Manager Brad Maddox leveled the playing field for The Shield by allowing Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns to serve as guest commentators for the bout, ensuring that if either The Game or The Animal tried to intervene on their Evolution cohort’s behalf, The Hounds of Justice would be ready to strike. As expected, the combustible elements in and around the ring sparked an all-out melee between the embattled groups, with Evolution ultimately retreating up the entrance ramp from the fired-up Shield. That encounter has only raised the ire of the WWE COO, who has since vowed to “eliminate The Shield one-by-one.”
> 
> Will Maddox be punished by The Authority for his apparent act of defiance? And with tensions between The Shield and Evolution at an all-time high, will these two warring factions tear each other apart before their No Holds Barred Elimination Match at WWE Payback? *_














> _*How’s Fandango going to dance his way out of this one? Last week, the sashaying Superstar was in for a shock when Summer Rae — who he dumped via Twitter, by the way — returned to Raw and planted a kiss on her former dance partner. Layla was incensed by Summer “cutting in” on her all-too-public relationship with Fandango, and found herself in a wild brawl with the blonde beauty that ended in a relative stalemate.
> 
> Now that there are two women in Fandango’s life, the fleet-footed master of the ballroom might be having second thoughts about scorning Summer Rae. Will the sequins fly again if Summer and Layla cross paths on Raw? *_














> _*It was like the most disturbing episode of “Sesame Street” ever last Monday night when Luke Harper stood over an incapacitated John Cena and slowly counted to 10 — a sinister look at what could be the Cenation leader’s fate at WWE Payback when he collides with Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match. Cena has made a career of standing firm in the face of adversity, but as “The Man of 1,000 Truths” continues to assert his control over the hearts and minds of the WWE Universe, the 14-time World Champion might be facing a battle that he simply cannot win.
> 
> Will Cena be able to dull the “scorpion’s tail” that is Wyatt’s tongue on Raw, or will the backwoods preacher stride to WWE Payback with “the whole world in his hands”? Tune in this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 p.m. and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"It was like the most disturbing episode of Sesame Street ever" should be the tag line for RAW every week :lol


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoping Cena gets the upperhand on this show as it means more often than not that the one who looks weak is going over. 

Looking forward to whatever goes down with Shield/Evolution. Probably another fight with Shield looking strong at the end.

Can't see them having Bryan forfeit the titles but will be interesting to see how they work around it.

And I'll also be looking forward to Barrett, Ziggler and Paige segments. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Starbuck said:


>


Alicia fox :mark: :mark: :mark:

Most excited to find out what Alicia The GOAT fox brings to the table tonight.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Quite interested to see what happens with the WWE WHC.

Somehow I think they'll drag it out until next week!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> The End of the Yes Era?


YES PLEASE.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope they don't drag this world title shit out any more. Come up with a solution.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't wait for Fandango/Layla vs Santino/Emma, Los Doritos vs 3MB, and Wyatts vs Cena/Usos again :side:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

It's pretty obvious that this WWE WHC situation will be dragged out till Bryan can wrestle again so i'm not expecting much in that regard tonight. 

I heard something about Orton vs. Ambrose tonight so that shoud be good. 

TBH the show can't get much worse than what we got last week from that pre-taped UK show. Wow that was horrible. Anything will be a improvement from that.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope it's good show, honestly starting to lose hope in the product right now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Only watching for Daniel Bryan. The rest of the show will be ASS. John Cena and the Usos vs The Wyatt Family will main event the show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully it's a decent show. Looking forward to Bryan, the Shield, the Wyatts, Cesaro and Barrett as usual.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Save_Us_Bo


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Save_Us_Bo


#SaveUsFox


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Save_Us_Bo





Kaze Ni Nare said:


> #SaveUsFox


:deandre


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If they are doing Orton/Ambrose can they PLEASE just fuckin wrestle without interference for once?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> If they are doing Orton/Ambrose can they PLEASE just fuckin wrestle without interference for once?


I'll even be okay with a DQ finish as long as we get a solid amount of match time before a bullshit finish.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cant wait to see what miss foxey does this week

next divas champ!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'll even be okay with a DQ finish as long as we get a solid amount of match time before a bullshit finish.


Hopefully its given over 20 minutes before any potential runins


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hopefully its given over 20 minutes before any potential runins


I can't see that happening, to be honest. I'd be fine with anything over ten minutes.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> If they are doing Orton/Ambrose can they PLEASE just fuckin wrestle without interference for once?


:hmm: Shield/Evolution one-one-one not ending in DQ?

SWERVE!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hopefully its given over 20 minutes before any potential runins



20 minutes including Orton's entrance. God knows he's gotta get his slow ass down to that ring. 10 mins with that entrance and a match is just not feasible :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ready for Bryan and Alicia to save Raw. 

Please no more Usos/Cena and Wyatts...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

They'll drag the World Title situation till Payback, similar to No Mercy 2007.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

If they actually do Ambrose vs Orton and it starts before 10:59 :mark:




...Actually if the main event is anything besides Cena/Usos vs Wyatts :mark:


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

wwe please make this a good show and finally solve the world title problem


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

There has to be a title match at Payback, and hopefully we will see what it is tonight. 

With the recent rumblings of stocks falling, and Vince losing money, I expect no questions to be left unanswered and a very happy fan base. 

If they were to actually strip the title from Bryan, everyone would lose their shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

tylermoxreigns said:


> 20 minutes including Orton's entrance. God knows he's gotta get his slow ass down to that ring. 10 mins with that entrance and a match is just not feasible :lmao


I heard a rumour Randy started his entrance on Sunday morning he should get to the ring by 10: 40:lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I want HHH vs Ambrose and a HLA storyline for Layla and Summer Rae.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

How the hell is it less than a week to Payback? It feels like ER was like two weeks ago. Nothing seems to have happened since.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Apparently they are going to drag it out for a few more weeks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Allur said:


> How the hell is it less than a week to Payback? It feels like ER was like two weeks ago. Nothing seems to have happened since.


Unfortunately,that's normal in todays WWE. Very little build,combined with PPVs happening fairly often,makes it seem like so little has happened from the last event to the next one.

After WM in late march/early april,they should have the next event in the first sunday of May,then have nothing again until mid-late June. So that after the May event,they have lots of time to build for the summer stuff.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait for tonights RAW lads. :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I heard a rumour Randy started his entrance on Sunday morning he should get to the ring by 10: 40:lol


He does take a lot of time :lol

But his entrance was GOAT when he was carrying both titles :banderas


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Yes Era? More like 2004 Part II. Just replace HBK with Orton and Batista & then Benoit with Bryan.

All I really care about is Cesaro and The Shield. I only care about Bryan when he's wrestling, so no real interest in him this week. Just can't wait until De-Evolution go away and Shield can fight someone worth a damn. 

As for Cena vs. Wyatt, who cares. Wyatt's booking will improve once he fights someone else, until then Cena will just get booked like the Lord God of wrestliing like always. How boring.*


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> I want HHH vs Ambrose and a HLA storyline for Layla and Summer Rae.


The shows pg bro no way can they have ambrose vs hhh in a pg environment.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> I heard a rumour Randy started his entrance on Sunday morning he should get to the ring by 10: 40:lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in Florida now,. Can someone tell me which channel I need to be able to watch Raw?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm in Florida now,. Can someone tell me which channel I need to be able to watch Raw?


Not from Florida but the channel name is USA, tends to be lower down in channels.


----------



## Monkeyman576 (May 16, 2014)

I'm going to be going to the knoxville show with my family. How early should I show up at the stadium for dark matches?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Go home show already? Dang....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


>


:lol

You could even watch all 3 Lord of the rings movies and he'd still only be halfway.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol,I had to

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-05-26/five-point-preview-26326999/page-6


> Will Cena be able to dull the “scorpion’s tail” that is Wyatt’s tongue


Scorpion....Wyatt........Sting is behind Bray Wyatts stuff!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have just received word from my reliable news source *Dave Meltzer* via telephone that currently contracted WWE employee...

*CM PUNK* will be making his return to WWE television tonight in Knoxville, TN during Daniel Bryan's segment. 
:mark: :mark: :mark:
EDIT: Here is a recent photo of CM Punk training for his WWE return. http://instagram.com/p/oFalrSouFN/


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I have just received word from my reliable news source *Dave Meltzer* via telephone that currently contracted WWE employee...
> 
> *CM PUNK* will be making his return to WWE television tonight in Knoxville, TN during Daniel Bryan's segment.
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> EDIT: Here is a recent photo of CM Punk training for his WWE return. http://instagram.com/p/oFalrSouFN/


On certain forums of which I am a member, making up shit like this would get you instantly permabanned.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This show will be a pretty good indication of who's winning the Last Man Standing match. Since Cena did get a good hit in on Bray last week, I feel like there's no way Cena's going over on Bray if he gets the upperhand on him again this week, assuming of course that Bray doesn't come back later on that night to get the upper hand on Cena.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

For some reason I've lost my interest in the product since Extreme Rules. Nothing except for Evolution v Shield attracts me right now. Also, I just want to see the match already, Im kind of tired of seeing them doing the same every week. Bray vs Cena feud has also peaked already, they better start a new feud after Payback.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hoping for a surprising go home show tonight. Been kinda feeling vanilla about RAW these past few weeks... at least BO will be on TV tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tune in to find out what happens to the title where we'll tell you that the title issue is being resolved but only next week when we recap how it was meant to be resolved last week but then we made you wait until this week only to tell you that you actually have to wait for another week to find out. FUCK YEAH MONDAY NIGHT RAW. 

:vince3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Not expecting anything big. Just watching for the funnies. Bo Dallas, Adam Rose, Alicia Fox.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm kinda hoping they shock us all and give us a great go home show but I'm not holding my breath of anything.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be flipping the channels every now and then so I could watch the nba game. Won't be surprised if stopped after an hour and just watched the game. Raw has been pretty meh recently, it's been same old same old for every story.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

> Knoxville, Tennessee


FFS, wasn't Raw in Tennessee like three weeks ago?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw needs to be good tonight to really build interest in Payback, the last couple of weeks have felt as though they are just going through the motions. Looking forward to Shield/Evolution and Cena/Wyatt, also looking forward to BNB.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Crowd's going to suck tonight, it's up to the product to be good to compensate


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm predicting a shit crowd and a shit show, except for the CM Punk return.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm predicting a shit crowd and a shit show, *except for the CM Punk return*.


Trolling isn't big or clever


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Trolling isn't big or clever


I agree, but where's the relevancy?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Worst RAW ever - until next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @WWE:
> BREAKING NEWS: Contract signing for @TheShieldWWE & #Evolution TONIGHT on #RAW @USA_Network! trib.al/4yMtSLB pic.twitter.com/6hYe6B4iWd


-


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns will spear HHH and Dean Ambrose + Seth Rollins will do suicide dives to Randy Orton and Batista. I wish WWE wouldn't make it so obvious that Roman Reigns is the strongest member of the group.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You know they're out of ideas when a contract signing takes place.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems as though Cesaro will be facing Sheamus at Payback, if that match does indeed happen then I hope Cesaro doesn't win the US title, it would only hold him back at this point.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> It seems as though Cesaro will be facing Sheamus at Payback, if that match does indeed happen then I hope Cesaro doesn't win the US title, it would only hold him back at this point.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Looking forward to the Shield/Evolution contract signing and looking forward to watching Daniel Bryan, definitely needs to be better than last week as it was a poor show and a real shame for UK fans who went to see it (Im sure they had a great time). Hopefully being RAW before Payback I expect a better show as a few matches for Payback will be announced and some good build up. I hope.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

> Knoxville, Tennessee



:StephenA


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


>


lol. Batista looks like he flat out doesn't even care in that picture.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the last times Raw was in Knoxville....


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

My god that Miz / Napoleon Dynamite bit was awful


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -



In b4 no tables were harmed in the making of this contract signing.

So typical brawl ending anyone?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Based on the last 2 weeks... Is it wrong that the only one I'm looking forward to see tonight is MISS ALICIA FOX! :mark: ???


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Roman Reigns will spear HHH and Dean Ambrose + Seth Rollins will do suicide dives to Randy Orton and Batista. I wish WWE wouldn't make it so obvious that Roman Reigns is the strongest member of the group.


That spot does get tiring :lol

This contract signing has me intrigued though, has there ever been one for this kind of match. Only ones I remember are for singles matches.

@Tom Madison, nothing wrong with that at all. Alicia Fox has been the best thing on Raw the past 2 weeks. The Fox was more entertaining than the abounds of justice 8*D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate it when your questions end with a dot Soup. Do you know what I mean.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> That spot does get tiring :lol
> 
> This contract signing has me intrigued though, has there ever been one for this kind of match. Only ones I remember are for singles matches.
> 
> @Tom Madison, nothing wrong with that at all. Alicia Fox has been the best thing on Raw the past 2 weeks. The Fox was more entertaining than the abounds of justice 8*D


The Fox bringing some attitude in there!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I hate it when your questions end with a dot Soup. Do you know what I mean.


How do you want me to fix that issue.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Contract signing? As if those aren't predictable enough, they're doing it with a feud that's been very repetitive and probably won't be changing tonight. Shield/Evolution is dragging on, clawing it's way to Payback where it hopefully ends.

Looking forward to seeing how they go about the Bryan/Title situation. I'm fine with him either keeping it or getting stripped, but if he gets stripped, hopefully they do something interesting to crown a new champion.

Hopefully BNB is in action, and hopefully they continue the Sandow "pipe bomb" character they started a few weeks back (as well as have him win).


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

evolution shield contract signing bet my house it ends with a huge brawl.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Think we'll get some HHH-Ambrose across the table mic time.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll hazard a guess that The Shield triple powerbomb Batista through a table?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

dxbender said:


> lol. Batista looks like he flat out doesn't even care in that picture.


Exactly and that's what makes the picture awesome, well that and his kick ass suit.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Hopefully BNB is in action, and hopefully they continue *the Sandow "pipe bomb" character *they started a few weeks back (as well as have him win).


Discontinued.




He'll be jobbing to El Torito tonight probably.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Think we'll get some HHH-Ambrose across the table mic time.



Please for the love of god yes! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor said:


> The Shield & Evolution will have a contract signing tonight because we're really running out of things to do with them


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 23, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope its still going. Even during the match on main event he made the signal that his hands were cuffed. And at the Dublin house show which was later in the week he tried to cut a promo claiming the Wwe were trying to silence him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bearodactyl said:


> Think we'll get some HHH-Ambrose across the table mic time.


I hope so, we should have gotten Bray and Dean but instead they tried to portray Reigns as the leader thus never allowing Dean to go at it with Bray on the mic. I could see HHH belittling Dean which causes him to go crazy and starts the usual brawl.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LOL at Fox saving raw. Has it gotten that bad? I cant take another one of those ridiculous promos of stealing someone's water or hat. Bad acting and a lazy storyline to try to get her to go heel.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Count Duckula said:


> Nope its still going. Even during the match on main event he made the signal that his hands were cuffed. And at the Dublin house show which was later in the week he tried to *cut a promo claiming the Wwe were trying to silence him*.


I have a feeling this is going to be a running gag.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Honestly can't wait for RAW tonight :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The only thing that really interests me tonight is what they're doing with the titles, Shield vs Evolution is getting repetitive now.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> The only thing that really interests me tonight is what they're doing with the titles, Shield vs Evolution is getting repetitive now.


Should be real interesting but shield v evolution aren't getting old now. Why would you be bored of it so quickly?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Am i the only one who liked how they had Shield and Evolution book and run their own match last week? That was pretty creative.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Am i the only one who liked how they had Shield and Evolution book and run their own match last week? That was pretty creative.


What do you mean?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They always play the same Bryan video every pre-show :lol


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

daniel bryan rules said:


> evolution shield contract signing bet my house it ends with a huge brawl.


No...they'll respectfully shake hands wishing the best to win.. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Anyway...am I the only one who think the producat has been good in the past weeks? I only read about people complaining..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Santino on the pre-show :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Shield v Evolution is getting old fast.
Cena v Wyatt has been old for a month.
Bryan is going to vacate his title.............

sucks


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

more Bella acting :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Another Monday Night
Another Raw pre-show with the promise of maybe a good raaaa...
Santino on the pre-show?
Fuck! we're screwed.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Josh, please stop being such a tightass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> lol. Batista looks like he flat out doesn't even care in that picture.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the crowd always seems so lively when they tape Superstars


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Please god strip Bryan of the title tonight. It's felt infinitely less important since he's had it, and that's saying something considering the previous champion was fucking Orton.

Overrated, one trick pony, midget.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> The only thing that really interests me tonight is what they're doing with the titles, Shield vs Evolution is getting repetitive now.


Vacated is the right move


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Please god strip Bryan of the title tonight. It's felt infinitely less important since he's had it, and that's saying something considering the previous champion was fucking Orton.
> 
> Overrated, one trick pony, midget.


There's nobody to take it

It only seems less important because of the stupid booking and feud since he got it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight the man returns!! The greatest WWE champ of recent history!

The man who makes Ruthless Agression look PG, who is more Golden than the Attitude Era.. The Man of All Generations, Not just the New..

The One!

The Only!











*VACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT!!!!*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a shame but im sure Brayn will get stripped....Hopefully they use this opportunity to build another star


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they should show the dark match on the network


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena goes over tonight. Bray goes over on Sunday.

Please?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Happy Memorial Day everyone! The grilling is done and now it is time for some wrasslin'!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! The grilling is done and now it is time for some wrasslin'!


:mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Renee is so perfect, man. :banderas


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Vacated is the right move


I like that pic of AJ.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Have ever Del rio beat Sheamus?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope i'm not the only one looking forward to Sheamus-Cesaro. HOSS FIGHT.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Really excited to see the champ back. :mark:

Interested to see what Bo Dallas does too.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god, Sheamus/Del rio


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Have ever Del rio beat Sheamus?


Once, I think and it was by cheating.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So did they confirm Cesaro vs Sheamus for the US title at Payback on the RAW Preshow? Hoping Heyman costs Cesaro the match and he finally turns face. I need face Cesaro.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't wait until Bray, Bo, and their sister are running shit together. The WWE's illuminati family.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So did they confirm Cesaro vs Sheamus for the US title at Payback on the RAW Preshow? Hoping Heyman costs Cesaro the match and he finally turns face. I need face Cesaro.


It was confirmed a few days ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> I can't wait for Fandango/Layla vs Santino/Emma, Los Doritos vs 3MB, and Wyatts vs Cena/Usos again :side:


Don't forget off brand Russell Brand costing Swagger a match.



DoubtGin said:


> It was confirmed a few days ago.


Really? I missed that. Hmm...not sure if I'm looking forward to the match, though.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So did they confirm Cesaro vs Sheamus for the US title at Payback on the RAW Preshow? Hoping Heyman costs Cesaro the match and he finally turns face. I need face Cesaro.


The match was confirmed in wwe.com since past Smackdown!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Can't wait until Bray, Bo, and their sister are running shit together. The WWE's illuminati family.


Oh sheet :mark: We're live in 3 mins lads.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Paige vs Alicia Fox @ Payback confirmed on the RAW preshow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Come on Zeb, Start the Lemon Party!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll watch the opening segment before deciding if I'll stay up to watch the whole show. It's getting a little repetitive now.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fucking :cole3 theme. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Aley Riley knows what's up :lmao

that look on Josh Matthews face after Booker T called Paige hot "in more than one way" :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Harper and Rowan will fight the Usos for the tag team titles at Payback.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I estimate no more than 3 minutes into the contract signing until the table is flipped.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go boysssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Love how they never show Cole walking to the commentary table because he gets booed :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Honestly, I hope that Alicia wins, because that could help his character and Paige's. She can be the "I tell you" Diva, mocking Paige and telling her that her win againts AJ was a rookie luck, so Paige can be build up to be more credible, and also, get more development, making the people care about her.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I might have to help the WWE network win the Monday night war with Raw tonight. Top 25 rivalries looks pretty good!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Authority set to open RAW :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Time for them to try and get us to like cena by having him do something about Memorial Day/with troops


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Where's the John Cena quote?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Muricaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's fuckery time, people.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

MURICA


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

USA USA USA USA USA USA!!!!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Hoping for a good show. Keyword: Hoping.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome tooooo Monday Night COMMERCIALS!!!

Crud, who is that doing the narration, I know, I just can't think of his name.

Rest in Peace fallen soldiers, and Thank you.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

How are they going to fit Cena into veterans day?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rusevs' cheap heat levels is going to be off the charts tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice promo package

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope Lana works Memorial Day into her pre match speech today :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Give me dat Bryan :bryan


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wooo yea Murrica! fuck yeah! coming again to save the motherfuckin' day yeah.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey it's Keith David


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> How are they going to fit Cena into veterans day?



He's certainly a veteran of sucking Vinny Mac's member.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Merica!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

2 min Memorial Day promo as opening segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How long before John Cena uses this holiday for a cheap pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey look who it is!! The king & queen!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Authority time.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Dat Keith David voiceover


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Steph and HHH starting RAW.

:HHH


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Merica!!


FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The king :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> How are they going to fit Cena into veterans day?


Don't they have until November to figure that out?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:trips2
:steph


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

steph :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

GOAT Power couple of wrestling


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why should we bow down to the king? we all know Steph wears the trousers in that relationship


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When you need to bring a crowd down from a Memorial Day tribute, might as well call on the King of Kings.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man I go to RAW next week, and I have a feeling its going to suck just like this RAW I"m watching now.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How can you boo this adorable couple ??


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrestle network has the unedited feed on their stream. 


Coms were making jokes about the world hearing them.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking at the start of that, with that music 'Holy shit they are starting RAW with a Bo Dallas promo!' :')


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

raw officially starting with trips and steph.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Man I go to RAW next week, and I have a feeling its going to suck just like this RAW I"m watching now.


It's been Live for 3 mins and your saying it sucks?

Okay buddy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoopi Goldberg sign lel.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Lawler still wearing his Ed Hardy shirts. Haha what a tool.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Man I go to RAW next week, and I have a feeling its going to suck just like this RAW I"m watching now.


Just 3 min. of RAW hahahaha


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Time for Vacant to regain the WWE World Heavyweight Title again


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcade said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!


Bed, Bath and Beyond!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

At least they fixed the picture quickly.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

A Whoopi Goldberg poster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shield is gonna stop the Authority from taking Bryan's title.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That Whoopi Goldberg picture lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Whoopi Goldberg sign :lol


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Tennessee? Sounds like it'll be a terrible crowd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is retarded

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not the way I wanted Raw opened :StephenA


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This crowd is stupid already


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> That Whoopi Goldberg picture lol.


They picked the wrong Goldberg ha


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat heat on bryan


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at whoever has Whoopi Golberg as a sign and the flip says "BAH GAWB Happy 55th Birthday Mom!"

That's how you make a stupid sign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTW, Captain Anderson > every fuck on this show.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

b+ body :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph is such a bitch :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

B+ body :/


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Triple H and his HGH+ Plus body.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH's body language is fucking fantastic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So I guess HHHs body is B Plus too since he got injured so many times.
Or Austin had a B Plus Body
HBK had a B Plus body.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

omg cry about the crowd. Mute it and watch it i guess. People are remedial.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's been Live for 3 mins and your saying it sucks?
> 
> Okay buddy.


same shit. I've been watching the PPVs last year on the network and its the same thing. Start off the show with Triple H & Stephanie. Why are they doing this now?


It doesn't feel like RAW, it feels like some Family Variety show.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

crowd is quite lively


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Your teddies aren't B+ Stephy


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know what else is B+. Last few couple of raws since past week. Matter fact, C-. Thank goodness this is a live show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought they're all superstars

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at that Whoopi Goldberg sign.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

B+ :mark: 

Steph GOATing


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Punk chants. Let it go, guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H be like "Old People are awesome!", lol.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

CM Punk.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH is such a great heel.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lel Fail CM Punk chants


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Enough with the punk chants you retards.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> same shit. I've been watching the PPVs last year on the network and its the same thing. Start off the show with Triple H & Stephanie. Why are they doing this now?
> 
> 
> It doesn't feel like RAW, it feels like some Family Variety show.



Ed Sullivan Show :mark:

Way better than most Raws this year.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm snoring right now. I don't mind the Authority but their promos put me to sleep when they just ramble instead of actually bouncing off of someone.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I really hope Triple H doesn't make himself champion


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought they were stopping the term PPV?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H walked right into the CM Punk chants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheNextBigSwing said:


> Your teddies aren't B+ Stephy


Those are D+


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Could you guys imagine is Flair comes out with ziggler tonight? :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Falling asleep.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Come on, you know what we all want to see...strip Bryan of the belts and award them to Trips :troll


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Contract signings never go well.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

O its an elimination match? So it gets down to evolution vs roman reigns and he beats them all.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Shield to come out and Triple Powerbomb Steph?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Contract signing! Hopefully they'll let Dino talk words.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Could you guys imagine is Flair comes out with ziggler tonight? :mark:


You mean....... the miz?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

CM Punk chants already?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the feeling that there won't be any title removal going on tonight.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm snoring right now. I don't mind the Authority but their promos put me to sleep when they just ramble instead of actually bouncing off of someone.


You should be accustomed to boring being a Swagger mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brad is still around?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddoxx :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So BRADDDDD!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BANE!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

MADDOOOOOOOX


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And randomly Brad Maddox is important again.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Maddox? :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I do want to see Brad.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

New GM?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brad's even prettier than Reigns


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#GOATMaddox


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Brad "RATINGS" Maddox

:heyman6


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brad Maddox is still there? I forgot he was GM.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, look, they remembered that RAW has a GM!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Those pants on Maddox though. I can't.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brad Maddox exists? Nice pants bro-They are falling down with Suspenders.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> You should be accustomed to boring being a Swagger mark


:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Maddox and dat booty.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Brad about to get got.




...Again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH's head looking weird as fuck
:ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

How is it that maddox is now relevant again?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> You should be accustomed to boring being a Swagger mark


:duck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Turning Maddox face or writing him off TV?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

Same as Vickie on Smackdown - forgot there was a GM


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Brad can't catch a break.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brad Maddox about to get BURIED :HHH2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

20 minute Stephanie/Triple H promo to kick off RAW. I'm getting some Attitude era nostalgia right now.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

YOU'RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FIRED


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph shushing Brad like a child.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wasn't Dean the only guest commentator? Don't think Reigns was around.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Maddox getting sacked? 8*D


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Maddox bout to get it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No, don't beat up Maddox. D:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't you assholes fire him Maddox is the GM ever


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta love WWE once again promoting workplace violence.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

OH BA GAWD ITS "THE DEMON" KANE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maddox looks like he got dressed in the reject bin of the Salvation Army store.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane commin out to make Maddox go away.
Poor guy. Steph with that shit eatin grin :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> 20 minute Stephanie/Triple H promo to kick off RAW. I'm getting some Attitude era nostalgia right now.


it was 10 minutes. cry


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Destroy him Kane :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Show's going to be stale as fuck!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a guy Maddox is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> HHH's head looking weird as fuck
> :ti


I think he cut his hair too much.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Maddox


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh look, it's *THE DEMON* KANE


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Poor Maddox got the Demon Kane and not just the regular one. Poor guy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lel


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Hitting your own employees...like a boss?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay :draper2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And this is why ratings fall.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

The Demon kane about to rape maddox.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brad is gonna get Zack Ryder'ed.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*InB4 our new GM .. COMMISSIONER STEVE BORDEN!!!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Brad Maddox is still there? I forgot he was GM.


I thought the WWE forgot he was too LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brad about to get the Zack Ryder Push


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Brad is taking Bryan's place in the feud?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TV time is money you cunts. This segment = ratings. unk2


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brad Maddox 

:buried

:HHH2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:berried


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is just stupid and lame.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit Kane is as pale as Sheamus


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*sighs* 

Stephanie had nothing to do with Kane past few weeks but now.... Uhhh Huh?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Tombstone!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole3 THE DEMON KANE!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> You should be accustomed to boring being a Swagger mark


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Maddox sold that chokeslam like a champ.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

"Come on Kane, don't be a lemon" LOL


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm predicting a 2.50 rating for RAW, this is fucking awful.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"come on Kane, don't be a lemon"

:lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Did I just hear "don't be a lemon?"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The only thing I like about Maddox is he gets destroyed anytime he walks down the ramp. 

Back to NXT Maddox.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What was the point


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wasn't I supposed to believe The Authority lost control of Kane when he 'became a monster again'?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat tombstone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that Pyro guy needs his Tombstone.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Late pyro is late


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

botch fpalm


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Stephanie scared of the pyro?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Kane looking chubby.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is D+ content right here folks. 


Why couldn't they wrote a better angle involving Kane when he was Corporate Kane. He had the Michael C Hall look, they could have did better than this.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brad "booty" Maddox


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So its gonna be one of those Raw;s


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Well that was pointless and lame

Good start off to the show...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

FUTURE ENDEAVORED!!! Steph runs this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Wasn't I supposed to believe The Authority lost control of Kane when he 'became a monster again'?


The WWE forgot too


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

FAIL! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is the point of this? It's freakin' Brad Maddox.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Maddox fired, zero fucks given.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, he's dead.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Not nearly as good as Vince, Steph.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whos going to be gm?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least the open brought something good out of the show. No more Brad Maddox.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nooooooo Brad. What's he gonna do? D:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:berried :hhh2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OMG AN EMPLOYEE THAT'S BARELY ON TV IS FIRED. TENSION!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are any of you honestly enjoying any of this? smh


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Meanwhile, everybody else thought Brad Maddox had been fired several weeks ago


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I really wanted Maddox to say "it wasn't me" just to fuck with the Authority.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thank god he's gone, whos going to be the next GM?!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bye, Brad


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I liked that tombstone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Wasn't I supposed to believe The Authority lost control of Kane when he 'became a monster again'?


Don't make sense of it


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

broken neck from a frickin tombstone


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This was pointless. I thought there was going to be a shield or DB run in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now Brad knows Bryan's Pain "Kayefabe wise"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No Maddox was best for business! Whenever he was on screen people worldwide were entertained.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that sucks. I wanted Maddox to have more of an on screen role, I really like him unk3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing like a good ole burial to start off the Memorial Day Raw :ti

God Bless America :duck


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Can we get on to something interesting now.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Screw you, yoooou're fired!!!"

Good ol days....


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Are any of you honestly enjoying any of this? smh


What's wrong with it?

And dat selling by Brad...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are going to drag out this DB thing all night I take it?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whos going to be gm?


Anonymous GM is making his return.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Thank god he's gone, whos going to be the next GM?!


The return of Mike Adamle.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sting to debut tonight then? If Brad is fired, they'll need a new GM


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Are any of you honestly enjoying any of this? smh


I call it 'trying to make the best of a piss poor situation'.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Only good thing about that shit was the guy in the crowd. 

"Come on Kane, don't be a lemon"


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Brad Maddox fired, JTG still employed


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeh, I thought she wasn't able to control Kane with the D Bry beatdowns. Now Stephanie can control him again"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's always a good night when Bray cuts a promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Meanwhile, everybody else thought Brad Maddox had been fired several weeks ago


Well, your not wrong there :lol

I bet Mad Man Braddox will be on NXT by weeks end!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another message from Cena/Bray to Bray/Cena..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Nothing like a good ole burial to start off the Memorial Day Raw :ti
> 
> God Bless America :duck


:ti Triple H's personal Memorial day tribute. Classic Burial.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anybody else been impressed with the new previews/transitions WWE has been using recently? It looks a lot better than plain red backgrounds and things of the sort.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wonder if Bo will be on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Yeh, I thought she wasn't able to control Kane with the D Bry beatdowns. Now Stephanie can control him again"


She always was, she just acted terribly like she couldn't.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Arcade said:


> The return of Mike Adamle.


Seriously, if that were to happen I'd mark the absolute fuck out. :mark::mark::mark:

But it won't.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NEW GM :mark:

Maddox needs to wrestle finally.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Another message from Cena/Bray to Bray/Cena..


Bray going to go HAM on Cena as usual.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Thus the maddox era comes to an end.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Black family eating KFC chicken. Dat marketing. Bravo


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Brad Maddox fired, JTG still employed


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

According to Dave Meltzer via telephone, CM Punk will not be returning tonight thanks to Triple H finally burying him. Above is a picture of CM Punk's grave.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet video package.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just want to know what happens with D Bry and I don't want to sit through this to see what happens. That opening segment was all time awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Curious as to who is gonna replace Maddox and wondering if he's going to wrestle on NXT now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whos going to be gm?


It would be a miracle if Eric Bischoff returned to reprise the role. 


But the way they make GM's have little power these days, I can't see that happening.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Yeh, I thought she wasn't able to control Kane with the D Bry beatdowns. Now Stephanie can control him again"


I assume she was behind the Kane attacks all along and faking her reaction. I don't think that's too much of a stretch to be fair.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vintage Vicke on the App :lol
Heelin it up like only she can!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TNA WRESTLING BREAKING NEWS:

"By God Taz, what is Mrad Baddox doing in the iMPACT ZONE!!!"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

a Heyman DVD

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

People complaining about pointless opener do realize they have nothing to go on? With the decision to let Bryan have his title, Lesnar gone, Punk gone... they have nothing else to open the show with.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Are any of you honestly enjoying any of this? smh


The standard is so low in WWE they think that segment was entertaining :no::no:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Wonder if Bo will be on.


Of course he will be. You just have to BOLIEVE!




KuritaDavion said:


> She always was, she just acted terribly like she couldn't.


No, her acting was perfect. Stephanie McMilf.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cesaro and Heyman are next


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Heyman DVD? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

About time Maddox got fired. Got no issue with him, but he was useless with the Authority around. Same thing to happen to Vickie on Smackdown plz.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We getting some 3 1/2 MB vs. Los Matadores tonight?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Raw needed more Maddox. Best GM since Mike Adamle.

I'd actually like to see him wrestler now, just so he can bring back dat jacket


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I want to see some Adam Rose!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bolieve!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bfo4jd said:


> People complaining about pointless opener do realize they have nothing to go on? With the decision to let Bryan have his title, Lesnar gone, Punk gone... they have nothing else to open the show with.


They could have had Wyatt come out and sing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:mark:ing so hard for Bo Dallas now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These vignettes are hilarious. 

BOLIEVE!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BOLIEVE TONIGHT!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I really was hoping this would be limited to Smackdown.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Bo-lieve debut tonight!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> TNA WRESTLING BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> "By God Taz, what is Mrad Baddox doing in the iMPACT ZONE!!!"


'Mrad Baddox'

:lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes BO!!!! .. nevermind the Barrett fiasco.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD vs Cesaro next


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jobber entrance for Cesaro :lel


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That throwback king of the ring style Cesaro shirt :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I bolieve


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

My boy Claudio with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This crowd is better than Chicago!!!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

what a shitty crowd


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Paul Heyman + main event star = Success.

Paul heyman + Mid card star = Total bust.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh shit, I want Cesaro's t shirt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro, looking, uh, pretty fine tonight.../nervously sweating/. Love his new shirt.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh fuck off. Another match that's been done time and time again...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diggin' that Cesaro shirt with the old school King of the Ring design.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I assume she was behind the Kane attacks all along and faking her reaction. I don't think that's too much of a stretch to be fair.


That's what I always thought myself. Like she was intentionally sounding insincere during the Kane segments.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> This crowd is better than Chicago!!!


:ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BNB :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Barrett time.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Barrett!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Oh fuck off. Another match that's been done time and time again...


Still a good ass match though.
Wade :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BNB! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crowd back to not giving a shit about Barrett


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

personally, I'm disappointed Stephanie Vs Brie appears to be dropped.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Based BnB



Bfo4jd said:


> personally, I'm disappointed Stephanie Vs Brie appears to be dropped.


I would rather listen to Cesaro's new theme for 10 hours than have to suffer through a Steph/Brie feud.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett

:mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Its not the first day of summer......


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

BA GAWD! BNB!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JBL always SPLOOGES whenever Bad New Barrett comes out…...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

BNB. :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The first day of Summer is June 21st.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is RVD in the intercontinental championship picture?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Sheamus comes out you might as well just bring Teddy out and turn it into a tag match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BARRET FUCK YES


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I really do like BNB.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Bad Neeeeewzzz...Hahaha, I love this guy.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fat jokes, real mature. Please give him some good material, this is cringeworthy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RBD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL is a flipping idiot. 

"Ha ha! I knew it" 

Oh really JBL? You knew that Barrett was going to say his catchphrase? Thanks for that insight buddy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they keep calling it the payback PPV and not just PPV.

They don't call it the WM PPV or the SS PPV.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It's me it's me, BNB. Ha.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*COME ON!!!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Barrett reminds me of school in summer - no class." - Jerry Lawler


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, Barrett on commentary. Please don't disappoint.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

#BNB :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I love Barrett man!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why is RVD in the intercontinental championship picture?


Because he has paid too much to be jobbing, but doesn't fit in the main event.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> "Barrett reminds me of school in summer - no class." - Jerry Lawler



Runner up for my weekly Lawler quote of the night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just wondering if the "Pick Your Poison" scenario will ever be brought back. Always fun to see how the champs and contenders tried to screw each other over.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> "Barrett reminds me of school in summer - no class." - Jerry Lawler


Nevermind


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:barrett on commentary is some good news!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they start calling them pay per views again or are they still specials?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Nevermind


that is where he finds his wives


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

OK Jerry.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's "Payback", not "Payback PPV".

Jesus christ.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

WHY HE DO THAT TO RVD LOLOL


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the only person who likes BNB more than I do is JBL. 

I think he's brilliant lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

"This crowd is electric tonight!" :selfie


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

RVD really is awful.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro just throwing that hophead around. :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Cesaro is so boring. At this point I'd take Curtis Axel over him.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Rob Van Botch


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Cesaro must be one of the least charismatic mid carders on the roster right now. Dude's just dull.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

cesaro really is strong


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> RVD really is awful.


Yep. You can tell he's lost several steps compared to when he was in his prime.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Cesaro is so boring. At this point I'd take Curtis Axel over him.


Honestly, Ryback+Heyman, even if it only lasted few weeks, was ten times better than this shit.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice spot by RVD & Cesaro.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

RVD isn't slowing down because of his age, it's just negative energy, man.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Bfo4jd said:


> Honestly, Ryback+Heyman, even if it only lasted few weeks, was ten times better than this shit.


Imagine being as wrong as Bfo4jd is


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro better win this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who would have thought that BNB would end up beign more over than Cesaro?

They've seriously fucked Cesaro over. So much for that 21-1 heat.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The should book Cesaro like Goldberg was in WCW. Arrive, kick ass, leave.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> Honestly, Ryback+Heyman, even if it only lasted few weeks, was ten times better than this shit.


Wrong. Ten times zero is still zero.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Finish this match, anything with RVD makes me cringe now, sorry to say to you RVD marks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PalladiumL said:


> what a shitty crowd


Is the crowd suppose to fake cheer a shitty RAW.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

rvd is badass. one more mega run for rvd please


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> Who would have thought that BNB would end up beign more over than Cesaro?
> 
> They've seriously fucked Cesaro over. So much for that 21-1 heat.


Cesaro and Heyman wanted to be paired up together, no one to blame but themselves.

BNB is passable in the ring and oozes charisma. Cesaro lacks in character and charisma and Heyman is doing him no favors. It's a shame, though.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if we'll ever get to see a Cesaro UFO in a WWE ring.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

match is pretty good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MTVDTH said:


> Who would have thought that BNB would end up beign more over than Cesaro?
> 
> They've seriously fucked Cesaro over. So much for that 21-1 heat.


I would've given that Barrett has charisma and can talk and Cesaro has neither of those traits. Cesaro got a gimmick move over, take it away and he's, well.....Cesaro.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> The should book Cesaro like Goldberg was in WCW. Arrive, kick ass, leave.


It's so easy that they can't help themselves not to do it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Man I miss when Cesaro was in Real Americans


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Guys like Ambrose and BNB on commentary = win.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Van dam= out of shape.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cesaro just finish him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

what a kick, that's a bret hart career ender kick


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck you RVD.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: That kick.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet Weed Music


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

That was pretty cool from RVD even though I don't care for him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> The should book Cesaro like Goldberg was in WCW. Arrive, kick ass, leave.


Nah, that's the reason why I hated Goldberg. He doesn't have actual good matches, he just have squashes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RVD just fucking kicked BnB's head off, Jesus tapdancing Christ.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Incredible match so far.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That kick to Barrett tho :banderas


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao RVD kicked THE FUCK outta Barrett!!! God Damn.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why doesn't WWE create interim champions like UFC and boxing?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dick move by Van Dam to superkick Bahd Newz Barruh out of nowhere. :kobe2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a kick :mark: And then Starship Pain :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

..I don't want to believe RVD is going to win the strap, JBL.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That's probably the loudest pop RVD has received this year.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

aaand Cesaro wins.

Great opening match, imo.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nah, that's the reason why I hated Goldberg. He doesn't have actual good matches, he just have squashes.


But it got Goldberg over.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

God I hate when Jerry says" look at this" in this girly whiny voice. -_-


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The german suplex better not be his finisher from this point on...if so then that's a very weak finisher.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn good match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that WEAK ass German his finishing move?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That german suplex pin Cesaro keeps doing is really annoying, tbh.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Why the fuck is Cesaro winning with german suplexes? Whos idiot idea was that?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cesaro is boring


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fella ending careers.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

BROOOGUE KICK


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A German suplex wins in 2014


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fella commin out to.. not get beat down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro heel turn has been semi disappointing yet lest he's winning.

Bo is getting me more interested, especially with his sarcastic ways of trying to motivate the guys he defeats :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, just fuck off Sheamus. :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i thought Sheamus was going to go heal


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey cameraman thanks for missing the suplex.

So much for Cesaro momentum.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is kind of an asshole. 

"Oh hey, this guy didn't shake my hand last week AND won a match? Well I'll go kick him in the face now!"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, Sheamus got a decent pop for the first time.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sheamus out of fucking nowhere


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro is garbage now.

Awful finisher, and awful theme music.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL Sheamus getting his revenge...

good for him


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

fuck off sheamus


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Cesaro is the new Del Rio, win, win and win all the time but no story or character development.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cesaro is god awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why does Cesaro keep winning the the german suplex? I love the move but it really shouldn't be a finisher to a match. Also is it just me or has Cesaro stopped using the swing since he became the "king of swing"?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I guess Cesaro and BnB are going over on Sunday...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Sheamus attack Cesaro because he didn't shake his hand last week?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Why do they NEVER let Cesaro look strong? He's a heel, god damn.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is kind of an asshole.
> 
> "OH hey, this guy won a match? Well I'll go kick him in the face now!"


They've been teasing a heel turn for about a month now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That german suplex pin Cesaro keeps doing is really annoying, tbh.


You should be accustomed to annoying being a Swagger mark


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Monday Night BAW is so crap once WM season is over; once I've done jacking off to my porn it's bedtime.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why does Cesaro always win with a fucking German suplex now?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't have a problem using a German suplex but he shouldn't use it to finish matches.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

How can they NOT talk about Luke Harper in the ring last week?!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is kind of an asshole.
> 
> "Oh hey, this guy didn't shake my hand last week AND won a match? Well I'll go kick him in the face now!"


Dude's character is just too much of an ass to be a face. Just have him be an ass kicking heel


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why does Cesaro keep winning the the german suplex? I love the move but it really shouldn't be a finisher to a match. Also is it just me or has Cesaro stopped using the swing since he became the "king of swing"?


I'm guessing that it's Cesaro's equivalent to a roll up victory.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, if Sheamus could lose on sunday...that would be great.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this forum turns on everyone :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

That theme music is fucking awful.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro is garbage now.
> 
> Awful finisher, and awful theme music.


The german isn't his finisher dumbass lmfao it's like doing a rollup.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

finalnight said:


> They've been teasing a heel turn for about a month now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's always been a cocksucker even as a face, tbh. Remember that time he stole a car?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, they are calling them pay per views again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought after WMXXX, God-Cesaro wouldn't be wrestling scrubs like Shaemus. 

Was that bro-kick really necessary but you got dissed the previous RAW with the handshake.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> this forums turns on everyone :lmao


Welcome to the internet lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> You should be accustomed to annoying being a Swagger mark


What? I can't decipher this. Your wording is off. And what the hell does being a Swagger mark have to do with this? Nobody should be winning with a German Suplex in 2014 (though it is better than a rollup)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Barrett dead?

Let's hope so.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> ..I don't want to believe RVD is going to win the strap, JBL.



I don't either, I very very much don't want to.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro is garbage now.
> 
> Awful finisher, and awful theme music.


Right because that automatically discounts his in ring work.

Never change KingLobos. You are truly a treat to this site.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> But it got Goldberg over.


Yeah, but that's not going work for Cesaro.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Yeah, if Sheamus could *retire* on sunday...that would be great.


Fixed.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Also is it just me or has Cesaro stopped using the swing since he became the "king of swing"?


They're actually running a long-term angle with trying to get fans behind him so that he turns.

It's weird (not to mention risky), but that's their idea.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why do they NEVER let Cesaro look strong? He's a heel, god damn.


You answered your own question. "Remember kiddies, if you're bad, you're weak. Rise above badness"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is kind of an asshole.
> 
> "Oh hey, this guy didn't shake my hand last week AND won a match? Well I'll go kick him in the face now!"


Cesaro attacked Sheamus during his match on Smackdown, so Sheamus is just getting his revenge.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> Nobody should be winning with a German Suplex in 2014.


says who?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

USA Y U NO double rights fees? :vince3


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Did Sheamus attack Cesaro because he didn't shake his hand last week?


Cesaro attacked him on Smackdown.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol now everyone hates Cesaro? Flavor of the month, like always.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Right because that automatically discounts his in ring work.
> 
> Never change KingLobos. You are truly a treat to this site.


The crowd reactions speak for themselves.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, because Bryan being stripped I was shaving my beard, what did I miss?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't hate Cesaro but WWE have dropped the ball on him. I thought he and Heyman would be handled better so I'm just really disappointed. he's still pretty decent.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> You answered your own question. "Remember kiddies, if you're bad, you're weak. Rise above badness"



:cena3 :vince$ 

GENIUS!!!!!!'


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

What's up with all the Cesaro hate? Sure I know he's been toned down since being with Paul Heyman, but jeez, you guys act like he wasn't THE SHIT not too long ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Break time.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Well, because Bryan being stripped I was shaving my beard, what did I miss?


The boys of wrestlingforum.com changing their flavour of the month again


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The goddess herself Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Eva Marie's kick-outs need more work.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

oh no not these ugly trannys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Diva acting :lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> I don't hate Cesaro but WWE have dropped the ball on him. I thought he and Heyman would be handled better so I'm just really disappointed. he's still pretty decent.


Its like I said, 

Heyman + Main eventer = Success.

Heyman + Mid carder = Total Bust.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really dislike these plastic bitches.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Everyone needs to STFU and stop complaining. Jesus. The show just started. Opener wasnt even that bad. First match was decent. Atleast we have some rivalry with RVD/BNB and Cesaro/Sheamus. That brogue kick was nice though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

35 minutes in, 2 energy drinks consumed, and the show is still somehow boring me to sleep. Still, at least we got Bryan, The Shield and Layla's ass to look forward to.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Summer is going to wrestle Eva? The hell?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

total diva is the reason why everyone tunes into raw


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Summer Rae vs Eva Marie?

GOAT match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> You answered your own question. "Remember kiddies, if you're bad, you're weak. Rise above badness"


Don't be a bully, be a Star!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

piss break time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Summer's a face now??? Okay.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is fucking awful :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Eva Marie on Maxim's Hot 100. I can't even deal with that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

mezomi said:


> Lol now everyone hates Cesaro? Flavor of the month, like always.


You should try reading before making stupid comments.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ass.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> You answered your own question. "Remember kiddies, if you're bad, you're weak. Rise above badness"


Cesaro is touted as the strongest wrestler pound for pound in the WWE. I can understand looking weak post-match, but he gets the least offense in every match that he has, even against John Cena. It bothers me how weak he looks in matches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mezomi said:


> Lol now everyone hates Cesaro? Flavor of the month, like always.


Its like Batman and John Cena said. You either die a hero aka Ziggler and Ryder. Or you live long enough to become the villain aka Cena and Hogan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

When Eva Marie cakes herself in like 900 layers of makeup she looks exactly like a mannequin, it's actually hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going out for coffee, I don't give a fuck about this crap in the least. I'll have to catch Bray Wyatt's segment online when I get home if he's on before I get back.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, this should be good.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Eva Marie :lenny


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A live Eva Marie match. Oh this will be fun.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goddamn that Summer.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAOO divas now. def a shit RAW


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Dayum.

Eva is Orton orange tonight.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Piss break


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*looking at Summer Rae* 

hmmm 

*dream cloud pops out with the image of Maryse* 

Yeah. I see.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol Eva wrestling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those kicks. Fucking Velvet Sky levels.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> The boys of wrestlingforum.com changing their flavour of the month again


My favorite time of the month! Who is it this week?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel like Summer Rae would be excellent as a face.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Eva Marie is the female Batista.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Eva needs to never do that again.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*turns up the heat on my cyanide hot tub*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck her up, Summer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait he broke up with her on Twitter?


Okay, so this is what WWE story writing has evolved to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao I can't believe they're actually giving Eva a singles match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who would u guys rather spend a night with, Eva Marie or Summer Rae? I would go with Summer Rae.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Eva Marie vs Summer Rae.. worst match ever


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Eva kicks out at 1 :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Eva marie is so fucking horrible its not even a joke anymore.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Save us, Fandango!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Summer Rae's forehead.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Summer's a face now??? Okay.



More like a forehead, amiright....


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Daniel Bryan chants during a Divas match LOL. :bryan3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Eva Marie is the female Batista.


No. Not even Big Dave is that bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eva Marie has gotten exceptionally better at selling, I'll give her that.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I supposed to root for Eva Marie in this feud? Because I just can't get around to liking her.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Where are those CM punk chants when you need 'em?


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

uh oh. fandango found himself a real woman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAW GAWD LAYLA!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Right when Summer Rae and Eva Marie couldn't get any worse... Fandango... :HHH2 

AND EVA MARIE WINS :HHH2:HHH2:HHH2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, didn't see that coming from several miles off.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

these two need to have a 20 minutes classic


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is quickly becoming the most annoying announcer in history


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If we have a three way match between these three at the ppv someone's going to die.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Eva has improved a ton from her first ever appearance ...


But that doesn't mean that she's "good". 

Improvement =/= impressive. 

Anyways, at least she sold stuff a lot better even if that's the maximum extent of her skills on display. Oh hey ... she can do a roll up. Fuck the divas division man ... It's a complete piece of rotten crap at this point.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Johnny Curtis is a lucky lucky man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD! I AM LIKE SO TOTALLY EASILY DISTRACTED!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bathroom Break over


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Layla... :wall


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This shit is goddamn cringeworthy. Why do they need to put this shit on TV? fpalm.....


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

So, the Natt/Nikii thing is dropped? Okay.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

World's Best said:


> More like a forehead, amiright....


:maury


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That might have been Eva Marie's best match. Not saying much though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Eva Marie has gotten exceptionally better at selling, I'll give her that.


Yup I thought she got injured when Summer threw her around lol.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I didn't know Eva Marie had music


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Is that Eva's first singles win?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If Eva just pinned me, i'd make that face too.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Summer she looked so upset. She can do so much better than that jerk Fandango he can have that tramp Layla


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Eva Marie vs Summer Rae.. worst match ever


MINUS FIVES STARS!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Eva marie doesn't even know when to release the cover. 1..2..3 you dumb bitch.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Eva Marie nearly folded Summer Rae in half on that roll up. Jesus Christ.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good lord ..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well she can do a rollup now? That's progress


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rhodes??? Hmm...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eva is such shit.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Rhodes Brothers :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lmao at having a loss to eva marie on her resume. how embarrassing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, who the hell am I supposed to like in this feud?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Divas division is a joke these days. Such a shame as there's some talented wrestlers who could be recognised for more than "being in Maxim".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow Summer does have something of an actual scary pissed off face :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> If we have a three way match between these three at the ppv someone's going to die.


Probably Jerry Lawler, due to his erection lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even Eva Marie's roll up is horrible.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rhodes/Shield segment = INSTANT RECAP!!!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"The Payback PPV"

SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Eva, please improve. You suck.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cody :clap:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Eva has improved a ton from her first ever appearance ...
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean that she's "good".
> ...


You gotta improve in order to get good. I cut her slack, although I'm sure no one else does. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva Marie has improved so much as a wrestler. This was a great way for her to showcase her skillset to the crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the skinny jeans sell out ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: MAH BOI CODY!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Shield-Rhodes was the only match at Battleground worth a damn.

"Skinny jeans sell-out." Nice one, Cody.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cody hahahahaha i love it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, Orton referencing history that wasn't 2 weeks ago. Well done Randy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Codey with a pretty epic promo  Seriously awesome work. So great to see. Marked out a little bit at the lapdogs comments.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Triple H just get done fucking Steph or something?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So have they dropped the idea of breaking up Cody and Goldust?

Rhodes Bros vs Evo sounds like a great idea.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goldust one of the best talkers and better than Cody, Orton, and Batista is just sitting there saying jack shit.

BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cody got in there.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy legit laughing about the skinny jeans line


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Randy looks like he's growing his hair out


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH
:ti
:ti


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I chuckled at "skinny jean sellout".


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"You got big legs"

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Cody, you magnificent bastard!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

hahah Cody with the skinny jean sellout comment


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"We've got big legs"

HHH pls


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CODY FUCKING RHODES MURDERING THAT SEGMENT, HOLY SHIT.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did I hear you have big legs?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Triple H just get done fucking Steph or something?


lol that's what i thought too.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rhodes Brothers vs Orton/Batista later on, but it will have some kind of stipulation it seems.

So no Ambrose vs Orton T_T


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

skinny jean sellout


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"Skinny jeans sellout and RKBlows." :lmao Nice, Cody.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO skinny jeans.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

"Who'se he calling skinny jeans sellout" haha awesome

Also, need Summer Rae regular to angryface gif!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How can Summer Rae be a heel in this feud?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Eva, please improve. *You suck.*


Oh she sucks alright bama3


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What is up with shit theme songs tonight? First Cesaro, then Summer Rae then Eva.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd love to sleep with Layla


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Skinny jeans sellout and RKblows :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Skinny jean sell-out and RK Blows


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought it was Dean Ambrose vs Orton tonight?


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

lol, "You've got big legs."


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RKBlows is not PG, Cody.

HHH polishing up his trusty spade.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If there's any justice in this world, Batista will start getting "skinny jeans sellout" chanted at him.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Eva Marie winning another match with a rollup :lmao and what is up with HHH's office?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

HHH - You got big legs.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#commercialmaina WHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
Ads Baaaaaabyaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Triple H just get done fucking Steph or something?


possibly. :bbrown3:bbrown3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Randy looks like he's growing his hair out


Hopefully he continues to let it grow and shaves the beard instead. It's crazy how much younger he looks by letting a little bit of hair grow.



> I thought it was Dean Ambrose vs Orton tonight?


You're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Skinny jeans sell-out." Well played, Cody.

And it's good to see Randall with hair for a change.



TheGMofGods said:


> The german suplex better not be his finisher from this point on...if so then that's a very weak finisher.


It's a deadlifted German, so it works with Cesaro due to him being promoted as being so freakishly strong.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

is summer rae heel or face? i cant tell.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So Eva Marie has a singles win...interesting.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and Cody rocked that segment.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

mezomi said:


> Lol now everyone hates Cesaro? Flavor of the month, like always.


I always hated him :dance


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

should be a great match


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> is summer rae heel or face? i cant tell.


Forehead


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> How can Summer Rae be a heel in this feud?


It's probably a face turn.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> #commercialmaina WHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> Ads Baaaaaabyaaaaaaah!!!


Poor share prices = Throw ads everywhere!!! :vince3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm guessing this will be the match that causes golddust to be fired. They always said this was just a short term return.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That was, in fact, Eva Marie's first televised singles victory.

One we won't soon forget...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

TNA gets half of the ratings of this show. HALF FFS!! HALF fpalm


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pissing me off them saying "the payback pay per view" the whole damn time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok lemme say something positive here... Eva Marie has really improved her schoolboy rollup technique. Good for her!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's refreshing to actually see wrestlers make reference to old feuds. 

Instead of a pointless tag match, at least now there is some backstory based on history.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Cena :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> So Eva Marie has a singles win...interesting.


Give her the belt. She's earned it unlike Paige :draper2


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Jean0987654321 said:


> TNA gets half of the ratings of this show. HALF FFS!! HALF fpalm


0.86 is the half of 3.1?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Payback ppv looks like shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Forehead


:haha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> So Eva Marie has a singles win...interesting.


If she takes the belt off Paige, then hell has officially frozen over


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Forehead


That thing's more like a fivehead tbh.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought Slater was going to pass out a second there :lol
Only on the WWE App!
:cole3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Layla Fandango you better run she coming for you!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bfo4jd said:


> 0.86 is the half of 3.1?


Looks like he works for the TNA accounting department.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That Cody Rhodes segment reminded me just how much his feud with Sandow entertained me.

Sad.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Alright, I can't do this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. WWE has two shit matches in a row. Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOBBER TIME!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Drew v The Bull? What the hell, poor drew


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

el torito to pin mcintyre. His career will never recover


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

at least we are getting the lowcard out early


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Man a diva's match then this shit, they're really forcing me to turn off the tv.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO Mcintyre vs the shitty bull?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the worst RAW i've ever seen so far. WOW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

same old matches.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG yes 3 1/2 MB HELLZ YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I am so EXCITEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Drew McIntyre vs El torito?

Really?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TIME FOR SOME 3MB BAYBAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Too bad Los Matadores have to ruin things.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Drew McIntyre is actually going to lose....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL...I swear to God...what happened to you man?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Fear The Bull!'

I wouldn't be watching WWE Raw at all if I feared the bull, JBL.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What the fuck. This isn't even the jobber hour.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE has so much talent they don't use on RAW and these jobbers are getting a match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Have I seen this match before?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Drew is about to lose to El Torito :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god they are continuing this feud. They're trying to make this the next Orton-Cena!!! WTF!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

3MB are immensely talented and have been showcasing it for months now, but I'm literally gonna bang my head into a wall if I need to see them face off against Los Matadores/El Torito one more time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They really need to cut back to two hours to cut all this unnecessary garbage off the show.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

LOS MATADORES VS 3MB! THE MOST ENTERTAINING FEUD GOING ON! :yes


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Triple H just get done fucking Steph or something?



one of the positives of working with the wife(Y)


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

The only reason I am watching raw is for the Wyatt's and Ambrose and Rollins. If they left or got injured I don't know what I would do...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMAO Mcintyre vs the shitty bull?


El Torito is probably better than a good deal of guys on the roster.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please.. PLease. Move Monday night raw to Saturday night so I can drink myself into the thought process that this is OK to watch..


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

EL Torito FTW :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol wtf is this.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

why doesn't the entire crowd boo the shit out of this match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cody has been the best part of Raw so far. Want to see more of that shit from him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HA! Some dude in the front row has a lime green GDYC (God Damn You, Cole) sign. :clap

"HE'Z TWERKIN', MYGULL!" :hayden3


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

JBL... Twerking... Really smh


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE has so much talent they don't use on RAW and these jobbers are getting a match



they go for entertainment value on the mid-card these days


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp, gonna turn on the MIami game


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, what is this obsession with twerking? it stopped being trendy months ago.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

This guy used to be I.C. champion...described as 'the chosen one', now he's wrestling a midget dressed as a bull...and will probably lose


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> *"Who'se he calling skinny jeans sellout"* haha awesome
> 
> Also, need Summer Rae regular to angryface gif!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shit like this makes me wonder why I still watch RAW


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can it be July/August already? I hate this May/June period of this product being absolutely intelligence insulting.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

McIntyre just sold that? Oof.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

why is this on my tv...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> 3MB are immensely talented and have been showcasing it for months now, but I'm literally gonna bang my head into a wall if I need to see them face off against Los Matadores/El Torito one more time.


Yeah bc a 3mb vs shield or wyatts would be good....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Drew looks like he's going to rape Torito


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Hes twerkin' Myggle!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Go Drew!!! Put an end to this blood feud!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Drew seems like he's about to rape someone.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

haha. it's funny because he's a man but he's tiny like a child like a little baby but he's actually a man but he's in a bull costume


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I want to hug El Torito for some reason.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brazzers much?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This match


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, a guy who once had great potential, and lives on as a great example of how the WWE can break your career, is going to job to a mexican midget bull...Drew might as well go back to Scotland and sell Hagus.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Heath Slater :lmao:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You can really tell who the 20 year olds and younger are here...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually feel sorry for the crowd; jeez imagine being their bored off your assess; I would say it's a glorified houseshow, but WWE's houseshows are actually good due to the freedom, this ... this is a waste of every bodies time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oddly enough, I'm actually somewhat entertained by this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> El Torito is probably better than a good deal of guys on the roster.



The sad part is, you're probably right...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheBandisBack said:


> they go for entertainment value on the mid-card these days


This isn't entertaining, this is atrocious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Los Matadores heeling it up, wtf?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*The funny part will be watching TNA trying to make Drew McIntyre credible again by having him go over former TNA champions*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol

Seriously, he got a pin off that?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"The Chosen One"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That was the worst finish I've ever seen to a wrestling match. Period.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sigh


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> You can really tell who the 20 year olds and younger are here...


This gave me a chuckle. Rep for you


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

this is shit


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

WHY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

That was one hell of an ending. :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Watching my first raw live in months, usually download them, and the wwe is actually worse when you cannot fast forward

Its like a time warp, 80s gimmicks, stereo type tag teams, midgets making non americans into even bigger jobbers. same stuff rehashed and repackaged every couple of years.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just end this now


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> You can really tell who the 20 year olds and younger are here...


all people from philly really do suck ass. #factsonly


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So fucking lame. 3MB is literally 0'fer against Torito.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

the tail


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is fucking horrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*THIS IS FUCKING TRASH*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> It's crazy how much younger he looks by letting a little bit of hair grow.


:lol

When he was filming the movie and had way more hair no lie he looked 10 years younger:dance


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sports entertained. Seriously this is the most entertaining Hornswoggle has ever been


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you know what this means? GUARANTED OTHER WEEK FOR THIS FEUD! :vince5


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

This is so pathetic


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

nice way to sell a PPV.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, this bit has became so far from funny FFS..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jesus Christ why?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who the fuck wrote this shit? 

A bunch of morons work at WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jbl: "HE'Z NEKKID!"

:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That's some violent shit... ripping a tail off a bull little person


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The fuckery....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gave no fucks about that shit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Does Vince think shit like this is good?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Los Matadores heeling it up, wtf?


For all that is sacred and holy can we get a 3MB face turn? POSSIBLY EVEN A LEGITIMATE FEUD THAT WILL ALLOW HEATH SLATER TO DO SOMETHING?

El Torito is awesome, I just wish Los Matadores would go away.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew it was coming, but I still can't believe they had Drew loose that match.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*WHO BOOKED THIS CRAP?!?!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> all people from philly really do suck ass. #factsonly


Go to bed little boy


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Cole and King need to go. JBL is the only one trying to sell this shit.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

OH LOOK Bray vs Cena segment #69


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the worst first hour of raw in a long time
guess this is what happens when DB is hurt and we don't have Punk anymore.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger could wrestle naked and this RAW would still be trash to me.



Jarsy1 said:


> OH LOOK Bray vs Cena segment* #69*


Tehe...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Please WWE fire all the commentators and bring in Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

YEAH, El Torito better high_tail_ out of here before this segment makes me change the channel.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hornswagel is hardcore now? Please.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lets hope this Raw gets a 1.0 rating


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

3MB shouldn't be jobbers.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Fucking fuck WHY???


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> Watching my first raw live in months, usually download them, and the wwe is actually worse when you cannot fast forward
> 
> Its like a time warp, 80s gimmicks, stereo type tag teams, midgets making non americans into even bigger jobbers. same stuff rehashed and repackaged every couple of years.


Yep, midgets getting wins scream credibility for the WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jr

BAH GAWD! GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY! WITH GAWD AS MAH WITNESS, HORNSWOGGLE JUST TORE EL TORITO IN HALF!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Does Vince think shit like this is good?


Of course :vince$


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm sports entertained. Seriously this is the most entertaining Hornswoggle has ever been


As bad as this feud is i have to agree . I enjoy the matches he had with the Bull but they shouldnt be pinning superstars although that has not stopped them before. I am glad everyone in 3MB enjoy there job enough to just enjoy it all .


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm sports entertained. Seriously this is the most entertaining Hornswoggle has ever been


Lies.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah...time for bed now


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How come no one enjoys the 3 1/2 MB vs. Los Matadores feud? It's not that bad and it's a pretty serious feud. :dance


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Man, some of these smilies are great.


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

*FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

And the stock continues to plummet unk


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wyatts :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Go to bed little boy


That one burns...... how will i recover??
Phillies suck
eagles suck
flyers definitely suck


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Drew's just been buried even further.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

If Hornswoggle was normal sized he'd be a top heel.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO at Hunter in the front of that dvd when should be HBK


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Isn't 'Swoggle former RAW GM?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Medical Report on El Torito upcoming
I can't even..


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am seriously bored of this los matadores vs 3mb.

This is what they spent weeks showing video packages for on Raw. Garbage.

Oh and while I'm complaining, oh what should have could have been of Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Thank God World of Wars is about to start on the History Channel, because this RAW is starting off rough.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> Yeah...time for bed now


WHAT ABOUT BO???????????
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Only one thing for it


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bfo4jd said:


> Isn't 'Swoggle former RAW GM?


yup


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unkAll the Punk in that little commercial/promo thing, DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS, MAGGLE?unk


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Torito beating Drew is the same thing as Summer losing to Eva. So lame.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Redzero said:


> LMAO at Hunter in the front of that dvd when should be HBK


It's a Greatest factions DVD.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Gods..I actually feel stupider for having watched that horrendous shit. Fuck it, WWE, I'm going to watch the History Channel special 3 night thing. Keep showing this idiotic booking crud and losing fans. Guys that are staying to watch this? Good luck, you're braver men/women than I.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Of course :vince$


Well his investors sure don't. 


$1 Billion to $700 Million dollars



:vince4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> If Hornswoggle was normal sized he'd be a top heel.


Surprised he is not a bigger deal on the show. He is Vince's son.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Medical Report on El Torito upcoming
> I can't even..


:jr

HE KILLED HIM! HORNSWOGGLE KILLED HIM!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

First hour had:

Authority opening segment
Cesaro vs RVD /w Barrett on commentary, Sheamus run-in
Summer Rae vs Eva Marie (Fandango & Layla distraction)
El Torito vs Drew McIntyre + brawl afterwards


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*ONE OF THE MOST SHOCKING MOMENTS IN HISTORY? FUCK YOU COLE. *


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Shut the fuck up JBL, you're literally worse than Lawler at times.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Really?? One of the most shocking things in raw history?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why is this happening?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy shit they're still going with it :lol


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Still waiting for Alicia GOAT FOX. :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THA FUCK?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ngl, I'm dying laughing at the tail in the ice pack.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: They're here!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck you vince


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What the fuck am I doing with my life watching this.


Oh look, something decent!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is.... just... it's clear he's not a real bull you fucking morons don't insult us.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shocking moments Cole...really? :StephenA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck all ya'll.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Seriously , Los matadores/3MB is the best storyline going on right now , its hillarious and awesome


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm.....


Thank god for the Wyatts.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"El Torito...We're here"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

My God...this shit is terrible

EDIT: Save_Us Bray


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never been so happy to see Wyatt, and Never will be again.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

I give up!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I expect Wyatt to be over in the biggest hick spots in the country.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That tail bit was funnier with Eeyore.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

One of the most shocking moments in Raw history...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally, something worth watching.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and before i changed the channel, the bar is lowered further with this no tail shit.

Way to cement my argument, thanks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Where are the "this is bullshit" chants? :/


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Only Vince would think that El Torito shit was funny


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank god Wyatt time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh. The crowd is alive. Nice pop.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Frico said:


> Torito beating Drew is the same thing as Summer losing to Eva. So lame.


nonsense, news of el torito's victory is already sending shock waves through all of the MMA world.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I just see a midget dressed as a bull get something rammed up his ass by 2 guys dressed up as Matadors while a 60 year old guy watched?? 


I did. 
And G'night.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Scrafty said:


> Cole and King need to go. JBL is the only one trying to sell this shit.


They all need to go.. JBL is no better right now. :jbl


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"One of the most shocking moments in the history of monday night RAW" Shut the fuck up, Cole.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> *ONE OF THE MOST SHOCKING MOMENTS IN HISTORY? FUCK YOU COLE. *


You took the words out of my mouth, (Y)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> "El Torito...We're here"


Soon enough.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome sight again for Wyatts.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

bray looks like he's walking straight into outer space with all them cell phone lights.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Gods..I actually feel stupider for having watched that horrendous shit. Fuck it, WWE, I'm going to watch the History Channel special 3 night thing. Keep showing this idiotic booking crud and losing fans. Guys that are staying to watch this? Good luck, you're braver men/women than I.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes King. We're brainwashed because we don't have our tongues up Cena's ass.

Fuck I'm being worked.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Luke Harper's voice is so good.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

GOD DAMN , LUKE S VOICE IS EPIC :mark: :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a nice light show.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay Bray singing this is getting pretty old.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lets hope this feud ends Sunday. I am getting tired of this feud.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I'm going to call it a night...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

They are overdoing it with the "He's got the whole world in his hands..." shit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Enough of this song


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough with the blasted song!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I fucking hate that song now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is little Johnny?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone else think Vince told him to keep singing that song . The WWE loves to overdo a good thing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Lets hope this feud ends Sunday. I am getting tired of this feud.


You're not the only one


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BRAY IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bray needs to expand what he sings and then he'd be perfect to me, tbh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Harper makes some of the funniest / creepiest faces.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Where is little Johnny?


In his bed probably :troll


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We must make sacrifices, one could even say maybe we have to even Bolieve?


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Getting annoyed with this song.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah not even a naked Orton could save Raw for me...:no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone else think Vince told him to keep singing that song . The WWE loves to overdo a good thing


Let's be fair.



The WWE overdoes everything, good or bad. See the first hour.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the song like everything in the wwe now sucks and has been ass raped to the point of death


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that pop, though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> In his bed probably :troll


Oh....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> They are overdoing it with the "He's got the whole world in his hands..." shit.


Taking overkill to a whole new level


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol @ them showing a recap of him singing last week only to follow it up with him singing the same shit immediately after. They sure know how to beat things to death these days.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> BRAY IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING NOW!!!!!!!!!!


Hes been annoying lmfao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> GOD DAMN , LUKE S VOICE IS EPIC :mark: :mark:


I know right, it just fits so well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let's be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE overdoes everything, good or bad. See the first hour.


very true LOL

I just meant I bet Bray is sick of doing it too but Vince makes him do it because it caught on.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena chants :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt's pretty over with the trailer home trash people.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Bray needs to win this shit without all the fuckery from the Cage match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray be out there just saying the most random shit but his gimmick makes it work :ti

"I like my steak medium well, with grape juice and an apple sauce, ABCDEFG, blah blah blah" :ti


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow these Cena chants just ruined it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray getting so :buried this sunday.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holyshit, RAW just hasn't been the same since Austin/Rock/Hogan at WrestleMania XXX. It was like WWE used up all its superstar powers that night and can't do nothing great now. 

Show has been downhill ever since. D. Bryan's championship reign is largely forgettable because he's been mostly absent. 

WWE has resorted to rehashing the freak Kane with wig mask. Kane story plot only worked when it involved the Undertaker/Paul Bearer. 


Last I'm tired of hearing "The Whole World" song, this is not the RAW Variety Hour. 

I want my RAW is WAR back!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

kill him wyatt


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck him up Bray!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

King about to get got


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sister Abigail that fucker Bray!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fucking Cena chants.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here comes Cena...


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> very true LOL
> 
> I just meant I bet Bray is sick of doing it too but Vince makes him do it because it caught on.


I think you're probably right.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, Lawler being involved, Cena's going over.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here comes cena to save Lawler.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Incoming mandatory Jerry Lawler beat down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bray is OKAY as long as he doesn't always do that annoying SONG :lol


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Now this segment is shit. Why does Jerry Lawler have to insert himself in every fucking segment just so he can fuck it up?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray to call out that fatass Lawler for saying the fans are "Bray-washed"? :mark:


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Super Cena to save Lawler.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A beatdown on Lawler would be great even if he only misses the rest of Raw.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

I love Bray Wyatt but this song is so over played. It's lost affect. 

I wish Luke Harper would reveal that he has been the puppet master of Bray all along.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh get Lawler involved, exactly what this feud needed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That look JBL's giving Bray. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da hell is he doing with the commentators?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"This is a No, Right" I has troubles with understandings commukicating wit udders.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Involving Jerry in something again? :no:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

SHUT UP KIDS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe we will not see King for the rest of the show?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Incoming surprise buttsex.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

oh my god no


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JBL getting beatup


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally something new! Bray become instantly interesting again.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

JBL

:mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL GOT CLOTHESLINED!!! :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chokeslam him through the table.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jahn Chana commin to save the announcers! in 3.. 2..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL beatdown :mark: 

Watch me get my ass beat, MYGULL.

:jbl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You're not so tough now Jerry with all your trash talking eh


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wyatt vs JBL confirmed


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So JBL finally gets off his ass and does something 
:ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF What did JBL do and why him? We like him


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Poor JBL :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

& then Cena comes to save the day in 3..........2..............


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, if Bray attacks Cole and Lawler he'll be my new favorite wrestler.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Bray caught Lawler flirting with Abigail.

Such a sick freak Lawler is..


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like Wyatts got sick of their shit commentary too.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao let's hear JBL say "what a freakin' clothesline" off that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena is winning then.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god, stop this. 

We all know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw of all people getting decked with a LARIATO(!!!) is some awesome shit. Hooray for Harper.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JBL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"That's a nice clothesline ya got there Harper!" :jbl


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

OH NO , WHO WILL COMMENTATE NOW? COLE with his vintage stuff? :cole


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

wish i was watching the replay so i could fast forward bray segment


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper staring at Jerry like a boss! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

John Cena, JBL and Jerry Lawler vs. The Wyatt Family will main event next weeks show to finalize the feud before they move on to separate Money in the Bank matches. You heard it here first.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Incoming mandatory Jerry Lawler beat down.


Nope JBL lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

JBL crying tears of joy after that clothesline. :lmao


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

John


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL needs medical help really? really? *really?*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

We've been complaining about the commentary team for years, and Bray starts laying those fuckers out. Lil B is smiling down upon you, Bray.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

JBL taking one for the team


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So at Payback JBL will hit Bray with a Clothesline from Hell.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Would funny if it was revealed that the Wyatt Family is the work of Good ole JR. :jr


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on Cole Sell this fucking shit!!
Do. Your. Job!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope JBL gets up and does the Clothesline of Hell one last time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope Jerry is revealed as the secret leader of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This segment isn't bad


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Announcement Team GOT GOT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So cena taking a shit backstage or what?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry the fuck up and bring in


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jerry :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hahahahah shootin on the King.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

this total bullshit


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sister Abigail cole through the announce table.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Bray is shooting on Lawler's awful commentary. Nice one


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Grandmaster Sexay to make the SAVE?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What drugs were the writers on when they wrote this episode? God, it's horrible.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this supposed to make me hate Bray?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Lawler's gonna have a heart attack


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bray calling Jerry out on his commentary :clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

About time someone called Jerry out on his bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> So at "The " Payback "PPV" JBL will hit Bray with a Clothesline from Hell.


Fixed lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bray speaks the truth


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I am loving this 
FUCK YOU KING


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. All skill and no substance ... That's what Bray has become unfortunately.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

COLE GO SAVE HIM DUDE , so there couldnt be any commentators :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Bray is giving Jerry more credit than he deserves. 

He is just a brainless schmuck that sucks Cena's dick because the company tells him too.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> What drugs were the writers on when they wrote this episode? God, it's horrible.


Not the good shit thats for sure.


----------



## FenceMan (Feb 6, 2014)

Back in the day Lawler would have dropped the USWA title to one of these clowns then won it back a month later


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If he gets another heart attack...


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> What drugs were the writers on when they wrote this episode? God, it's horrible.


You should be accustomed to watching the product of someone on drugs, being a Swagger mark


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Fucking hell.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Where the shit was Cena 5 minutes ago?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Owh look Cena makes the save ...


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Why couldn't they beat up Michael Cole too? 

Unless they put Brad Maddox at the announcers position there is no point in having a vacant spot.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If this is supposed to make Bray hated, it's failing miserably.

Oh hey, the 1 man burying machine is here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Golden Boy to the rescue :cena2


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Super Cena to make the save in 5... 4...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:cena3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray is an epic promo cutter.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I would love to know what went through the mind of creative when writing this episode


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena is so ass


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Same old shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena saving Jerry, but not JBL? Messed up, man...


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

OMFG WTF. CENA COMES TO RESCUE. OMG

THIS IS SO UNPREDICTABLE. I LOVE WWE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They should have brought in Brian Christopher to save Lawler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL's wondering "Hey John, where were you when I got my ass kicked?"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena with his brand new shirt fro Mountain Dew. Fuck that is neon.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler is having a heart attack.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cenas face :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Cena don't care about JBL to save him?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jerry Lawler taking bumps...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena to make a save. Gets beat down. Rises above hate at the PPV. Not like I haven't seen this for 7+ years or nothing.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

AM I ACTUALLY CHEERING FOR CENA?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, at least they didn't attacks John Cena's dad for the 80th time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

One man announce table for the rest of the night???


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Just once...just one fucking time, I want Cena to fall flat on his face while running to the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena overpowered them both in the cage match but he can't now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's bitch boys to the rescue.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Samoan ****** to the rescue.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was just pathetic


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena winning in Payback LMAO


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Usos ruined that segment, and I like them.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Look at the green team go!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING USOS 

Holy shit I am enjoying a cena feud


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

How to Ruin a Segment in two easy steps

1: Introduce Cena
2: Introduce the Usos


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Segment was awesome up until the Usos came in.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And none of these guys can really get a good pop for "saving" a guy and being the "face". Shows you how much cena is dead weight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bah. And here I was hoping this was their way of writing off JBL and Lawler.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Where is BO?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was so hoping JBL do a Clothesline of Hell out of nowhere. *sad*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"Enough is Enough" yes enough of this feud.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Is this supposed to make me hate Bray?


It's supposed to make you love him or hate him. Depending on what you think about him already. WWE acknowledges that there are fans that agree or are "brainwashed" by the Wyatts.

Also :lmao at Cena getting his ass kicked because he stopped to throw his hat.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

I've HAD IT, WITH THESE MOTHERFUCKING SNAKES, ON THIS MOTHERFUCKING PLANE.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Same old shit. 

FUCK. OFF. USO'S.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"I AM A GOD!!"


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck this segment. Fuck Tennessee. Jesus.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"I AM A GOD" :lmao


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

YOO HAVE CROSSED SOME SERIOUS LINES BRAY WYATT

John Cena...Mother Of The Year


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off Usos!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

John Cena makes the save.

The USO's come to help him. 

USOS/Cena vs. Wyatts for the first time ever.

:HHH2 Best for Business.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Owen: Enough is Enough and it's time for a change. 


HHH: Rocky! tonight you've crossed the line pal.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

TAG MATCH INCOMING made by TEDDY LONG!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"I'M A GOD!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The Samoan ****** to the rescue.


If you hang around Cena you don't get Ruseved.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

If we get another fucking 6 man tag with these guys....


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

good to see the wyatts beat down he a joke using the word god


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

This is some WCW fuckery booking going on right now..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray Wyatt - Habitual Line Stepper.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

"I AM A GOD!!!!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck this shit.

Cena and Usos suck my dick.


----------



## jwall22 (Apr 2, 2012)

hey guys jim ross is commentating boxing tonight on fox sports 1.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hope JBL says, Harper kicked my ass Mygall:jbl


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena is the worst


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> They should have brought in Brian Christopher to save Lawler.


They should have Too Cool & Rikishi vs. the Wyatt Family


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know. I kept figuring out what this feud was even about. Now I just don't fucking care.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Cena grow out his hair a bit??


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Bray did just beat a wrestling god, so he becomes a god now I guess?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

At least Bray didn't get the upper hand.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln be like....dude cena...don't use my shit...making me look bad!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I quite liked what happened, but I think they should have let Bray finish Lawler. Would have been a more impactful segment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please no more Usos/Cena vs Wyatts, please.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't be a bully, Bray...be a Star!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena is superman


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Stop talking Cena. Can this segment just go away already?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

a shit sefment, not as shit as the midget bull winning but shit all the same


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena's corpsing and quoting Lincon in one simple segment.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh yay now I get to sit through the Uso's entrance tonight...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This could've been so great .. so so great.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

On the bright side, the Usos just saved us from Michael Cole commentating alone for the remainder of the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena burying the Wyatt character, what a fucking turd burglar.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> If you hang around Cena you don't get Ruseved.


You might get Rydered though. It's a dangerous game those Usos are playing.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

So Bray attacking Jerry Lawler is crossing serious lines but the bit with the possessed children isn't?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Wyatts just eye-raped Cena.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heavens tell me this doesn't turn into another 6 man tag tonight.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Raw trying new things tonight. 


3MB vs. Los MAtadors
CENA and USO's vs. Wyatts. 
plus still to come
Del Rio vs. Sheamus

That creative booking!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Bray Wyatt - Habitual Line Stepper.


Fuck your couch john cena!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Cena go back to his older hairstyle?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I think a Swerve is incoming. Jerry is he Yellow King and has been leading The Wyatts this whole time. He's been having them bring the children to him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

in other words Cena is saying payback is about payback


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Week in .. week out .. it feels like I'm watching the same o shit.

Here's a video of SMACKDOWN with the great one, just try and pretend it's part of the show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck. And here I was stoked to be rid of that fuckwit Jerry for the rest of the night.

+1 to Bray for taking a page out of Em's book and bypassing the role of king and going straight for the God-tier. bama


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I know it hurts y'all to see Cena actually get cheered it's ok he'll get booed at Payback don't worry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

zonetrooper5 said:


> This is some WCW fuckery booking going on right now..


Im rather tired of the same shit every week on both Raw/smackdown..Cena/Usos....3MB/Matadores, etc lol :frustrate


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I hate Cena


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

zonetrooper5 said:


> This is some WCW fuckery booking going on right now..



don't insult WCW like this, this is some unheard of lame booking. 

WCW 2000 was more entertaining than this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow they really like the word "Bitch"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP Bray Wyatt character, courtesy of John Cena.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cena SAID BITCH OMG , HE SAID BITCH :selfie


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena used a naughty word mummy!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh just fuck off Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena said bitch. He must be in serious mode.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Okay I'm positive, but this raw is almost half way over and what the hell has actually happened? 

The only original thing will be Bo Dallas. 

When Bo Dallas is a highlight you've got a problem.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

UH oh he swore. This is srs bdniss.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to say that is good to see people like Randy, Batista and Cena growing hair.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

It's so sad to say this but it's obvious Wyatt will be losing on Sunday, fml.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JBL still on the floor damn


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena said 'BITCH' PG era returns


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Cena using profanity to get some cheap cheers. Pathetic segment. Pathetic crowd.

Ugh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol @ JBL still knocked out. Like he can't take a clothesline anymore.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I liked this segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JBL is still on the floor??


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Cena is superman


Cena has surpassed Superman levels. Cena is the whole damn justice league


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OH NO THE POSTER BOY JUST SAID BITCH. THERE GOES THE WWE STOCK. VINCE MCMAHON JUST LOST 500 MILLION. WWE JUST LOST ALL THEIR SPONSORS. NO MORE MAKE A WISH.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is like watching a tornado rip through an elementary school full of 5 year old cancer survivors while molesty priests wait on the side to ravage the corpses. 

Yeah. That bad.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Brandough said:


> I know it hurts y'all to see Cena actually get cheered it's ok he'll get booed at Payback don't worry


It's not that. I can watch this show on mute and still despise him. Was an okay segment till he decided to show up. And up come the USOS? Creative just fucking around now.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBLS LAYED OUT..... but still to come..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'You want to punish innocent people for what they believe in?'

:ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cena laying down the truth

Fuck outta here Bray


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> I quite liked what happened, but I think they should have let Bray finish Lawler. Would have been a more impactful segment.


lawlers not allowed to bump in wwe because of his past health issues


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So payback is about winning? Nice contradiction, john


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

he said bitch heel turn incoming later on


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Alright, I'm officially gone.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

JBL looking like a loser getting knocked out with a clothsline


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Fucking Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL, really Cole? *Tonight* is when Bray showed his true colors?

Where the fuck have you been the last few months, ******? :jordan4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad to see they are giving this Cena fellow the spotlight in this feud. This up and comer has some serious potential.

:vince5


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

Cena coming through with a good promo before a ppv as usual:cool2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Most boring fucking fued of the year. So terrible.

Give me Bryan already.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Cena said 'BITCH' PG era returns


:lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Batz said:


> It's not that. I can watch this show on mute and still despise him. Was an okay segment till he decided to show up.


Nah. Him being overpowered was fine. It was good up until Usos had to save the day.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Apparently JBL can dish it out but he can't take em with dem clotheslines. *


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good segment. Cena finally taking this feud seriously.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao showing jbl still knocked out 10 minutes later made the segment.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God this show is fucking terrible.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow I'm really not sure if Cena will be able to overcome the odds this time guys :cena3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cena has surpassed Superman levels. Cena is the whole damn justice league


Except Batman. He can't be Batman.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBL sellin like a master :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bradshaw of all people getting decked with a LARIATO(!!!) is some awesome shit. Hooray for Harper.


Yes?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's so sad to say this but it's obvious Wyatt will be losing on Sunday, fml.


Praying for a miracle. :no:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck. And here I was stoked to be rid of that fuckwit Jerry for the rest of the night.


You weren't the only one .. and then I realized that that would've meant Cole would be alone ....................


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena burying the Wyatt character, what a fucking turd burglar.


he's also burying harper and rowan, so cena's working on a trifecta


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CENA=GREATNESS said:


> Cena coming through with a good promo before a ppv as usual:cool2



:duck

Another one of these :troll accounts.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cena takes this feud seriously for a bit 
5 MINUTES LATER WHEN RENNEE INTERVIEWS HIM , :cena3 starts joking :cena2


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Where's BO?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

JBL selling like a champ. Clearly too old for this shit


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

cena getting cheers, nobody cares about bray! cena rocks bray suxx
wish he didnt say the b word though it was very unprofesional


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cena has surpassed Superman levels. Cena is the whole damn justice league


He wouldn't have needed The Usos help if that was the case.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Except Batman. He can't be Batman.


Nah, the fucker would somehow find a way to beat Batman


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I mean people wanted Cena to take it more seriously. Which he did. I was fine with the segment up until the Usos intruded.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

after everything that bray has done in the past year with the kids and stuff, it's only tonight that he crossed the line. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oy Ryder getting Fed to Rusev tonight..
who will eventually get fed to Cena..
Ahh the great shit foodchain!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I think a Swerve is incoming. Jerry is he Yellow King and has been leading The Wyatts this whole time. He's been having them bring the children to him.


while keeping the young girls for himself (allegedly)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cena used a bad word. Thats not PG.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"and Cena prevented a tragedy here tonight"

Oh aye and the Usos had nothing to do with that? Give them some credit!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Batz said:


> Praying for a miracle. :no:


I will my man, I will.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

If Bo isn't next then fuck this horrible show.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Wyat just let the evil in Cena come out. Did he succeed?*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's going to be one of those shows, i have a cornette face locked and loaded, for emergencies


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Shamans said:


> *Wyat just let the evil in Cena come out. Did he succeed?*


How?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> He wouldn't have needed The Usos help if that was the case.


Every one in a while Superman throws Aquaman and green-whats-his-face a bone and lets them help. Same thing here. 


I guess it was a ok promo but the show's made me so damn tired I'm just hanging on right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Yes?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

onlytoview said:


> If Bo isn't next then fuck this horrid show.


Looks like someone isn't a Bo-liever.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

So Bray Wyatt trying to attack Jerry Lawler is what "took it too far" for Cena. Yeah okay. 
The longer this feud goes the more forgetable it will become in the long hall.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's so sad to say this but it's obvious Wyatt will be losing on Sunday, fml.


The microsecond they put the word "Legacy" in a Cena feud it's over then and there.. One goes on to win and one goes to Catering..
The Eater of Pushes is the true monster of the WWE and he can not be seen!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> How?


He said a bad word.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

@WWE_Creative-Totally sucks to be back at #RAW after weeklong bender with the kids in the UK!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> He wouldn't have needed The Usos help if that was the case.


He didn't need their help trust me. He may have been a bit late on _saving_ Jerry but he would've broken out of that hold and went to town on the Wyatt Family and then fireman carried Jerry to a hospital


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Usos are nothing but Cena's bitchboys.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe 

Something cool about being evil..... They have all the fun..... #RAW @WWE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena coming out on top in that segment has me hopeful for a Bray victory this Sunday. But we all know :cena3 is bringing his shovel this Sunday.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HOLY SHIT RYDER!!!!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I was going to laugh so hard if Cole was left alone on commentary


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryder not getting a jobber's entrance?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rusev time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RYDER IS ALIVE HOLY SHIT


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup its the jobber verison of Raw, Ryder seals the deal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Rusev vs. Ryder,.*...I BET


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, this ******...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BROSKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Who is this guy? Oh Ryder...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryder's gonna get hurt real bad.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here comes Rusev.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit, what's next, JTG?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh god why?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryder. :ti


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

are you serious bro??? Long Island Iced Z is on RAW!!!


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Bad word=Evil Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What if JBL died. How would this change tonight's RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Zack Ryder with the American flag. RIP America.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Ryder on raw?!!!??!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zack Ryder is alive!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Zack Ryder is back....to jobbing


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Zack Ryder? The fuck?

:duck


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rusev Crush Time?
Rusev Crush Time.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WOO WOO WOO, YOU FUCKING KNOW IT.

I'm on my knees praying to whatever god will listen that we get a Zack Ryder win.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Wow. They remove the best commentator for the night. Pathetic. 

Now Zach Ryder will get squashed on a holiday that WWE supposedly honors our troops.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> The microsecond they put the word "Legacy" in a Cena feud it's over then and there.. One goes on to win and one goes to Catering..
> The Eater of Pushes is the true monster of the WWE and he can not be seen!


Sucks though dude.



Bad For Business said:


> He said a bad word.


Oh, :lol


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Ryder is alive.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The douuuuuccchhheeeee!!! 


Wait, what the hell is he doing in my TV? Hopefully jobbing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MAKE IT MORE OBV VINCE


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lana

:moyes1


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know where this is going and wrong day to do this segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryder gets one line :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't recognize Ryder without a bunny costume


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Zack finally getting his chance to shine. Nothing can stop him now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sit on my face Lana


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why the fuck is zack ryder a patriot now


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

WOW RYDER MIC TIME........ AND ITS GONE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryder even jobs when it comes to promos.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lana can't even save this show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RYDER WITH A FULL ENTRANCE? HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! THAT IS A QUANTUM IMPOSSIBILITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryder on Raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA I WAS RIGHT..RUSEV getting that cheap heel heat :lol

Fuck that Lana's ass and legs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ryder about to get Rusev'd :maury


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Squash match time. Always good to see Lana's legs though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

God damn.

DAT ASS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. JFC. fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You see. She hates America because she has an accent! That's how you can tell!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny Such a tease


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lana...wifey material!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

He didn't even get to say a full sentence :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rusev!! I knew it..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's time the crowd start booing Lana, she's just as boring.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh nevermind, they're going to ruin that by introducing the Human Charisma Vaccum, Rusev to the show. Just put this fucker in a feud where his wrestling skills will shine, for fucks sake.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

So tired of Lana, she's not even good looking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER!!!










But of course, he's gonna be fed to Rusev. :favre3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Honestly forgot how Ryder's voice sound.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll side with Russia as long as i can sleep with Lana


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ryder?! :lol

Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

screw Bray and his God Mentality i hope JBL and the APA takes cate of the other two morons


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

LANA S LEGS!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

YEAH RUSEV SQUASHING SOMEONE AGAIN. WE HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE. GREAT BOOKING


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

All this chick does is twirl around in suits from Debra's yard sale


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lana's pre-match promos are sleep-inducing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:homer2

Lana


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Vladimir Pootang :mark:


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Why are they saying the roster is as stacked as its ever been again?

WWE making fun of dead troops just for heat. 

Rusev won't even be remembered in a couple months. He's about as over as Rodney Mac was.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to get this babe on total divas, not rosa.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> God damn.
> 
> DAT ASS


Only thing that makes Rusev bearable. xD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

USA!! USA!! USA!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I like Lana's lipstick.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can someone explain to me why the hell Swagger is not feuding with Rusev? Screw heel vs heel, the WWE are ruining a perfect feuding opportunity.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Lana rip off so many Borg quotes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lana is annoying but her fucking body makes it worth it..besides..who's listening to her? We're just staring! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lana is so insanely hot/talented


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

God I hate Rusev.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

does anybody know if we're going to see Dallas tonight? I'd like to bolieve so


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is Zack Ryder an honorary black man because Rusev is going to kill him, and more importantly can he join MVP's stable in TNA?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So my fiance and I were making out and Zack Ryder comes out to "Woo woo woo" .. I ended up chuckling while kissing ... We both had a good laugh about the timing of his woo woo woo .. 

Anyways ... she's looking fucking hot right now. Looks like I'm done with Raw for the night =)


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ryder is about to be squashed so badly it's not even funny.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> So tired of Lana, she's not even good looking.


:lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dem legs


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

when did putin become the leader to so called bulgarians

This is so fucking bad its embarrassing


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Rydershould be happy he's not in the bunny costume.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryder about to get SQUASHED.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

But he about to get Crushed by Rusev


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> So tired of Lana, she's not even good looking.



:aries2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Bulgarian Brute. Who now resides in Russia.

LMFAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see this 5.5/10 looking bitch shutting her piehole and letting Rusev get something in on the mic for a change.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can someone explain to me why the hell Swagger is not feuding with Rusev? Screw heel vs heel, the WWE are ruining a perfect feuding opportunity.


You like Swagger?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

FAKE RUSSIANS TIME :mark:

I heard Lana's real voice the other day and cracked up. The fact they haven't made her take videos where she speaks in her real voice down from her official WWE instagram page is quite baffling.

Oh and, if "The Bulgarian Brute" resides in Russia, why is he on Raw and SmackDown in America every Monday and "Friday"


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

so who going to be next REAL AMERICAN


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to Zack Ryder for not being the most uninteresting guy in the ring. First time in years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can someone explain to me why the hell Swagger is not feuding with Rusev? Screw heel vs heel, the WWE are ruining a perfect feuding opportunity.


It be a great way to turn him face huh? :vince$


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did he just do some dancing? And he's a fat tub.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rusev to give Ryder the Russian strudel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to scan the channels.. I am about to give up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryder does deserved better than this shit. Fucking Rusev


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So what real ethnicity is Rusev? Middle-Eastern/Arab , Mexican, Samoan?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can someone explain to me why the hell Swagger is not feuding with Rusev? Screw heel vs heel, the WWE are ruining a perfect feuding opportunity.


Because that'd be too obvious and it would work too.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Can Cena bury this twat already so we can get actual talent some ring time?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

An American getting the :buried on Memorial Day

#GodBlessAmerica :duck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really no excuse for Rusev to be squashing Ryder again when the roster is so damn big.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryder is s JOBBER. Hes a JABRONI


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Knowing that Lana doesn't actually have that accent makes her one of my favorite females in the 'E. Even if it's not perfect, serious respect for how good it is. 

Although her looks certainly help as well...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Ryder. Worthless jobber.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

The end.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one who noticed they are using a holiday to support our fallen troops just to get heat. 

If Ryder got a rollup nothing would be hurt. We'd get a holiday moment, Russev's career would be fine. 

But nope a stupid undefeated steak that somebody needs to overcome the odds over, is more important. 

Laziest booked show I've ever seen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha match didn't even last 20 seconds!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Dat cleavage on Lana is beautiful


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Rusev. CRUSH!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well... at least it wasn't a minority this week.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

NOW ITS SET! BIG E WILL BURRY RUSEV. He needs 5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Of Course racist Rusev has to get some black wrestlers


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought that Ryder was american, not french, for that quick quit. :vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Black America finally fights back!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Angry Lana!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

You see, I come from a highly-educated university, so when I come and post on this message board, I gotta dumb myself down.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

NewLondon said:


> Rydershould be happy he's not in the bunny costume.


He's pulling double duty tonight. Wonder if he gets paid double.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusev vs Soulberg, you can already hear the crickets chirping through this feud.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Big E. Thank you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A black guy getting the edge over Rusev? WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?!?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

'Merica. Always a good way to get a cheap pop, Big E.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the save big titty e langston.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Big E waving that flag like a madman. I can't.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

MUH USA CHANTS


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Another week 

And more of the WWE booking heels like COMPLETE SHIT. Faces have WAY too much power on this fucking show.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright Big E!!! That was unexpected


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Biggie stole Ryder's flag.

IS YE SERIOUS BREH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Literally Ryder's career is finished.

Awesome moment with Big E, huge pop when he marched around with the flag, lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw yeah, black America.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

putin with the sneak attack.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Hacksaw passed down his patriotism to Big E

:ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well... at least it wasn't a minority this week.


I spoke too soon.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is The Accolade the most powerful signature ever (in kayfabe) or something? Everyone seems to tap instantly or in some cases even before he even applies pressure.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Del Rio spitting that game to Stephanie.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Alberto? NO!!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Three aint enough I need five.


Unless Big E starts doing the five counts, his theme song makes literally zero sense. What is the point. Just let him do the five count or change his theme. How would Big E not say anything to production about that?


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

That was actually enjoyable.

. . 

. .

. .

Compared of course to the El Torito bs


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ADR getting the strap back


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Alberto to become the new WWE WHC! :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Big E waving that flag like a madman. I can't.


Step talking to Del Rio (WWE need a new champion)


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> You see, I come from a highly-educated university, so when I come and post on this message board, I gotta dumb myself down.



You come from a university that's highly educated?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I like how they still try and make del rio relevant.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS IS TERRIBLE LMFAO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BBQ pitmasters marathon on Destination America.
Tempting.

And Sad.. Ryder could get a USA chant and not Big E :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please don't give the belt to Del Rio


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love wrestling, but if I wasn't brought up on the 1997-2003 days & just turned this over and saw this trash .. I'd fit all the stereotypical bashing.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

it's very obvious at this point DB isn't dropping the title.

I can see them putting the title up for grabs even though DB doesn't drop it, then when he returns they will have another title vs title match like in past years


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

He should reside from the KKK


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

LANA HAS GrEAT LEGGS AND LOVE THOSE 36 D BOOBS BUT WE NEED AN AMERICAN TO STRP UP


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ric Flair is backstage apparently guys.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Ric Flair is backstage apparently guys.


They're putting him with the Miz again, even though he wanted Ziggler


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Where is BO?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E's theme music is so ass. It's a shame he's going to lose at the PPV. They dropped the ball on him hard.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> Is The Accolade the most powerful signature ever (in kayfabe) or something? Everyone seems to tap instantly or in some cases even before he even applies pressure.


They've been doing this more regularly with the instant tap outs to be more realistic as some of the audience is familiar with MMA. Makes it more entertaining at a PPV or big match when someone doesnt tap and withstands the hold for longer.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> They're putting him with the Miz again, even though he wanted Ziggler










:vince2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> 'Merica. Always a good way to get a cheap pop, Big E.


nobody did cheap pop better than Ms. Foley's baby boy. :jr


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Isn't it obvious that Bo Dallas will job to the Great Khali this year?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Evolution :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

yay finally a match i want to see.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

now this should be good


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

"Daniel Bryan isn't main event material segment" 
3 Man Band vs. El Torito and Los Matadors. 
Cena segment with Wyatts and USOs. 
Del Rio vs. Sheamus
Russev squash match. 
A contract signing to a match confirmed weeks ago. 


If anybody says "stop watching if you don't like what you see" you can shove it. Defend tonights show so far. I dare you. Tell me this isn;t the biggest filler Raw or if not one of, THE biggest filler show of all time. 

Are people still over seas or something? 

Rhode Brothers vs. Evolution
and Bo Dallas might legit be the only things unique about this show. And i'll give you a hint who wins those matches.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wasn't it supposed to be Orton/Ambrose?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy shit just noticed but Orton is growing out his hair


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That fucking beard job by Batista makes him look way too much like Mason Ryan.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Cody turn happening tonight?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Beardtista is not a good look


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the buyrates


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Why does Batista look like Mason Ryan now?? This is weird..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sad I won't get to see Randy Orton's own titan entrance live. 


Fuck this old Evolution shit. I want to see the Viper entrance.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here we go this should be good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A match that may be decent. Thank god.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


> :vince2


Still doesn't beat this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Payback card is shaping up to be:

Shield vs Evolution - No Holds Barred Elimination Tag Match

Cena vs Wyatt - Last Man Standing Match

BNB vs RVD - IC Title Match

Sheamus vs Cesaro - US Title Match

These aren't official, but could be added soon:

Rusev vs Big E

Paige vs Alicia Fox - Divas Title Match

Usos vs Harper and Rowan - Tag Titles Match

And maybe some 3MB/Los Matadores bullshit.

Card doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Cody to turn on Goldust and join Evolution


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Wasn't it supposed to be Orton/Ambrose?


That was never confirmed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let's go Cody!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This remix theme is trash.

Let me rephrase that, Cody Rhodes theme is trash and should be nowhere near the epic Goldust theme.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Still doesn't beat this.


Jay Lethal was so good in that feud.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope the Rhodes Bros get a good showing in tonight and maybe some storyline progression.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> That fucking beard job by Batista makes him look way too much like Mason Ryan.


looks like he colored it with a sharpie...:hmm:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> yay finally a match!


Fixed that one up for ya good chap!

Orton Pins Cody, Cody gets pissy. There is your finish.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Batistas bald spot.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Filler RAW is so filler!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Arcade said:


> The Payback card is shaping up to be:
> 
> Shield vs Evolution - No Holds Barred Elimination Tag Match
> 
> ...





Paige vs Alicia Fox is confirmed for Payback, the rest idk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss this Goldust.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

you've just got to BOlieve that RAW will get better


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Goldust a future hall of famer?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Still doesn't beat this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun fact: The logo on Big Dave's trunks is the same logo used by the Gracie Jiu-Jitsu Academy.

And The Legacy being twice the faction that Evolution is? Kindly go fuck yourself, Lawler.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeez Batista should just shave is head that bald spot is noticeable


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Boo-tista trying to grow his hair back for that old 2003 style


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 20m

Punishing people for who they cheer for? @WWEBrayWyatt stole @TripleH's gimmick. #RAWTonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Jay Lethal was so good in that feud.


Yeah, one of the best things to happened in TNA.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Batista looking like Rasheed Wallace with that baldspot on the back of his head. :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Arcade said:


> The Payback card is shaping up to be:
> 
> Shield vs Evolution - No Holds Barred Elimination Tag Match
> 
> ...



Other than Shield/Evolution, Cena/Bray, and RVD/Barrett....*Yawn*.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Jay Lethal was so good in that feud.


Jay Lethal was awesome all round, loved the whole 'Black Machismo' gimmick he had for a while as well. TNA really shouldn't have released him the way they did.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

> WWE Creative
> 
> This is the longest running show in television history. And we still have another hour and a half to go. #RAWTonight


:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Still doesn't beat this.


Classic TNA


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

All cody has done is kicks and punches. He looks like a hometown jobber while fighting batista.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Batista needs to just shave everything.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Remember when these guys electrocuted Goldust in 2004?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bfo4jd said:


> :lol


:lmao :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

TripleHsNose said:


> Lol Batistas bald spot.


That's why he always shave, his hair is a mess.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


repped


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Batista looking like Rasheed Wallace with that baldspot on the back of his head. :ti












Ya killing me man :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoy Batista alot more since he stopped splitting jeans.*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Remember when these guys electrocuted Goldust in 2004?


2003* and yeah I thought it was real!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> All cody has done is kicks and punches. He looks like a hometown jobber while fighting batista.


Exactly what I was thinking. He looks and wrestles so generic. No personality, no charisma nothing....how is this guy ever going to be star? Guys like Cody belong in TNA, not in WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Remember when these guys electrocuted Goldust in 2004?


Actually it was in early 2003


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Remember when these guys electrocuted Goldust in 2004?


"You're a loser"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watch Baldtista become a chant soon.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rhodes Brothers Match Formula..
Cody starts does ok, Tags Goldy..
Goldy get the shit beat of out of him and hot tags Cody..
Cody comes in for this loss..

Like carbon paper week after week..


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it me, or has commentary improved since JBL fucked off?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Come on gold dust!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Buzzing for Bo


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Brandough said:


> 2003* and yeah I thought it was real!


Thanks, I can never remember if he got released in 03 or 04 but I know it was shortly after that gimmick with the fake tourettes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Batista looking like Rasheed Wallace with that baldspot on the back of his head. :ti


Now I'm not even paying attention to the match, just the baldness.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Boringgggggggg


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone notice the design on the front of Orton's trunks point right to his knob?

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick RKO!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RKO :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

damn! that was beautiful


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> All cody has done is kicks and punches. He looks like a hometown jobber while fighting batista.


Its Cody Rhodes, he pretty much is a jobber. Zero intimidation factor at all..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO OUTTA NOWHERE ON CODY!!! :mark: :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RKO from outta Nowhere


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent counter to the Beautiful Disaster. Well played, Randall.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. 

Cody got fucked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Cody misses being Randy's babyoil bitch.*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

goes for disaster kick, head first.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

97-99 Goldust with Luna Vachon could beat Evolution by himself w


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dat RKO out of no where

A thing of beauty


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RKOVERKILL


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Its amazing how these two are brothers yet Cody is the definition of bland and generic, and Goldust is one of the most unique and weird characters.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I love the good old RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess this is the end of Goldust ?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need an update on El Torito as well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Protect Goldust at all costs.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Go for their balls Goldust, just like you use to play.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is that a bald spot appearing on the top of batista's head? Tell it isn't so


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody is going to turn heel and cost Goldy the match or attack him post match after Goldust has lost.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Shield to make the save


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shield comes to save Goldy in 3.. 2...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol Maybe Goldust will get electrocuted again?

Meh, I can drean....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna lol if they electrocute him again.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> Its amazing how these two are brothers yet Cody is the definition of bland and generic, and Goldust is one of the most unique and weird characters.


Stop ignoring Dashing/Undashing Rhodes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Golddust is wrapping up this run.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

God bastisa and orton are really boring lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Shield.... where ya at


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Eddie


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Injury angle coming


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why can't Cody just help him?


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Is that a bald spot appearing on the top of batista's head? Tell it isn't so


You mean that large circle of missing hair? 

That or his next movie he'll be playing a monk.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Electrocute Goldust!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

It's no holds barred....why the fuck would Cody leave.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need an update on El Torito as well...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I guess this is the end of Goldust ?


So Cody winning the money in the bank?


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Cannot unsee Batista's bald spot


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

thinkin go to commercial, and let's try it again.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jesus christ, end this match..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

punt time?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This crowd has perked up for Orton *Thumbs up*


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

if it became no holds barred, why wasn't Cody just running around fuckin shit up with chairs?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Girly ass yell from Batista.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lol mics caught orton calling golddust a son of a bitch.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rhodes Brothers got destroyed here lol.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm actually pleased with this. Watching Batista and Orton bury the Rhodes Jobbers is good for wrestling.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That bird-like caw from Batista that rivals Lesnar's pre-pubescent voice. :lmao

God damn haha, oh shit I'm cracking up on the real. Hahahah


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thank god that borefest is done with.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

kinda feel bad for batista. used to main event damn near every ppv for years, now he's just a dude with a huge bald spot. all the money in the world, still no cure for baldness.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns is going to win 3 on 1 on Sunday, can see it coming


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Thank god that borefest is done with.


Unfortunately we got another 1 hour, 15 minutes left.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> I'm actually pleased with this. Watching Batista and Orton bury the Rhodes Jobbers is good for wrestling.


Jobbers>? One of the pioneers of the Attitude era


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would've been something if he was electrocuted again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why did Batista give a girly Lesnar scream?*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel like I was watching an episode of Raw from 2003 with that Goldust beat down


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I see Bill Demott's brother in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Now I see why Tesst kept his head shaved for so long. Poor fucker is balding something awful. He better use some of that GotG money at Bosley so he can regain the respectable head of hair he had back in '03-'05.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright guys it's BO time!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Up next Bo Dallas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo. :mark:


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Jobbers>? One of the pioneers of the Attitude era


Those are called Jobbers in today's era.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BOLIEVE!!! is Next


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Everybody love's BO!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they still promoing bo? i thought he already debuted?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bolieve.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Save the show Bo!!
Just please not Sin Cara again.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BoBo comin up


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Finally new face (ish) I'm just tired of seeing the same ones EVERY week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It doesn't feel like Batista to me. Seems like a different person. Probably because he's much smaller.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bo Time!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They are giving BO the 10pm slot?

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

bo is the best troll gimmick ever


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bo Dallas on RAW.

:lol 

Who will he beat up tonight?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> Those are called Jobbers in today's era.


jobbers don't hold titles.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We need an update on El Torito BAD. Maybe I can donate an ice pack? Would I do that on the WWE Website?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BAH GAWD KING , JBL IS BACK :jr


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JBL is back


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So many commercials.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bfo4jd said:


>


Would be hilarious if Bo actually came out like that and trolled the Chicago audience this Sunday.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> repped


Thanks

Here's the one from the gif you posted.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bo vs Sin Cara again


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think if the WWE wants Smackdown to be more successful they should not repeat stuff on Raw that was on Smackdown. Bo Dallas was on Smackdown Friday, don't put him a Raw right after. Then if people want to see Bo they will tune in to Smackdown.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


>


:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JBL burying the others :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol. I jokingly told my friend "oh it's his RAW debut, I bet it's exactly the same as his Smackdown debut".

And hey look who's out there again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BO-LIEVE!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

me about this episode of RAW


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

His entrance music is pretty cool.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Bo'sOverHoes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those crickets!

Wtf he enters the ring like a diva!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

You could have easily made this Raw unique and special. I'll do it in about 2 minutes without even thinking and I'll come up with a better show than this. 


Brad Maddox Fired. Ric Flair named new GM. Flair adds stipulation to Evolution/Shield match. Announces Ambrose vs. HHH tonight! Plus Kane vs. Reigns. 
Bad News Barrett and Cesaro def.. Rob Van Dam and Sheamus 
Alicia Fox def. A Funkadactal 
Bo Dallas def. Kofi Kingston. Bo gives speech afterwards. Gets hit with Trouble in Paradise. 
MIZ TV returns with special guest Russev. Russev destroys the set. 
Cody Rhodes and Goldust def. Batista and Randy Orton. Seth Rollins distracts Batista who is hit with Crossroads. 
Roman Reigns vs. Kane ends in a double count out. 
Bray Wyatt cuts a promo on Cena with a "hostage" Nikki Bella. 
Daniel Bryan tells Stephanie he's not surrendering the belts. Sandow comes
HHH def. Ambrose in a two commercial break main event. 

boom


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

They couldn't get him a different opponent than Smackdown?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This fucking guy :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can he not afford new teeth?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why
The
Same
Person
WWE
Fucking
Why?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw is clearly alive and well thanks to the power of BO-lieving.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Time to Bo-Leieve


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It is scary to think this is Bray Wyatt's little bro.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> Shield.... where ya at


Backstage, just chillin'.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GRRR another REMATCH!! fpalm fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bo Dallas is hilarious.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

what a shock, repeat match from smack down. Hunico vs bo dallas.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE needs star power bad. Or maybe it's just the 3 hours so they have a lot of jobber shit on this show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol Sin Cara jobbing to Bo Dallas AGAIN?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad is Hunico and not the original Sin Cara, or someone could die at this match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JBL is a Trooper


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BO TIME BO-ITCHES!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Get this ********* off my screen, please.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My mom adores Bo Dallas...unironically. She loves the motivational stuff.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Bo Dallas is this era's Chris Jericho. RAW is BO!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

my mom is such a bitch i asked for a bowl of ice cream and she didn't even bring chocolate syrup my night is ruined.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

It's Tatanka's son!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fourth Wyatt.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BOLIEVEEEEE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

He sounds like Brock Lesnar, lol!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know what's more embarrassing, that in 2014, we have el torito losing his tail as a story, or that Bo dallas is on the main roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> It is scary to think this is Bray Wyatt's little bro.


DNA is a scary thing. One little change and you can go from Bray's great promos to.....whatever the fuck this ****** is here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was hoping Bo would take someone ELSE


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

What's with this guy's voice


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Get fired from NXT-Goes to Raw. 

Like getting dropped from Triple A team and starting in the Bigs. #Logic.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WHAT

A 

JOBBER


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

AHAHAHAH THE BO-LEAVE SIGN!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This is who you guys wanted?.....LMFAO


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That's the weakest ass 'WHAT?' chant I think I've ever heard. fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bo Dallas is awesome :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Love the energy haha


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bo letting out his inner Jericho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That whole sequence there was hilarious. :lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

they should've gave this boidiot a native american gimmick. :hmm:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao he marked for himself


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Why
> The
> Same
> Person
> ...


Smackdown is a show most people don't watch. 
It's basically a practice monday night raw. You should get used to it, its been that way for years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like yet another midcarder for life / future jobber from NXT.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

winston churchill lol. jbl clearly refreshed after that nap


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe sounds like High Pitch Eric


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

bob311 said:


> Bo letting out his inner Jericho


He is the next jericho.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, I love Bo Dallas.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bo has a bit of early Kurt Angle with his overly optimistic persona. Except Kurt was working a straight heel insult the audience gimmick. Curious to see how this goes over.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JBL: "Winston Churchill swallowed a lot of things!!"

*awkward 10 second silence*

Vince frothing at the mouth backstage.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. The thumbs up before a knee drop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate this moron :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Sin Cara, though. Dude would make for a nice IC and U.S. Champion. Maybe if I keep BO-lieving, it'll happen. :draper2


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Another nxt failure and people here trolling saying they like this shemale LOL. We all know you are trolling just like his gimmick.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Lost track of time, thought it was the final hour and that Bo Dallas was main eventing. I Bo-lieved.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Those people who still don't get Bo Dallas are suckers. He's probably the best heel on the roster. He's not supposed to get loud boos. He wants to get eye rolls.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BO-Leave LMAO


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> lol Sin Cara jobbing to Bo Dallas AGAIN?


:vince3


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I like Bo Dallas but I have to admit that smile really pisses me off. It's just irritating.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Something's wrong with BO's underwear :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I don't know what's more embarrassing, that in 2014, we have el torito losing his tail as a story, or that Bo dallas is on the main roster.


Yeah I really need an update on El Torito. I think he's legit hurt. Hornswoggle ripped his tail off Do u think he went to the vet?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bo is so hilariously bad that it's good.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny how Bo is billed at the same height and only 2lbs heavier than Punk.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I am unimpressed


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I just realized Sin Cara is having a match without that damn light! HOW HAVE I MISSED THIS!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shitty finisher.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wow, I love Bo Dallas.


:lel

Seeing you post is like passing a kidney stone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

did I just see SPIKE DUDLEYS - Dudley Dog! :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh lord this guy sucks 



Inb4 "he's suppose to suck that's his gimmick!!!!"



Nah man....HE SUCKS


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol Stratusfaction


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Exactly. Bo Dallas might be the first "real troll" gimmick there is. It's genius. 

I can't wait for the day him and Cena face off. Even if its a simple tag match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BrayHarper said:


> Smackdown is a show most people don't watch.
> It's basically a practice monday night raw. You should get used to it, its been that way for years.


I am, but if people can gripe about a few memorial segments on Memorial Day I can damn sure gripe about that and be totally fair.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am getting all kinds of inspirational quotes to add to my collection.

Bo: You don't conquer the mountain, the mountain conquers you!

Commentator: People throw rocks at things who shine.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

So he basically got pinned by a bulldog


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bo is just such a troll, the way he dances around the ring after winning with his thumbs up :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb victory lap around my room due to Bo winning


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bo Dallas is love, Bo Dallas is life.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#BoEra


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't get how anyone can't be a boliever, tbh.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

hmm he needs to become a heel.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo dallas does not impress me


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

BO is the fucking man


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WhyTooJay said:


> :lol Stratusfaction


.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't even listen to him talk, his voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> did I just see SPIKE DUDLEYS - Dudley Dog! :lmao


Nope. You saw Trish Stratus' Stratusfaction!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

The victory lap is just as trollie as the yes movement from heel daniel bryan was. 

Just wait till the raw after Wrestlemania 31. He'll be getting his theme song cheered and hummed with a "Bo-lievers section"


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

His teeth scare the hell out of me... I need an adult.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao I can't I'm in stitches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> It's Tatanka's son!












.....only he's REALLY IRS's son. lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Is Bo Dallas supposed to be a heel?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a BOLIEVER!!!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That was an overwhelming silence for Bo Dallas.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am getting 2000 Kurt Angle vibes here, lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bo Dallas inheriting Punk's role as the skinny fat guy in the WWE.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo dallas is the ugliest wrestler in history


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What if this was a serious attempt at a positive superstar by wwe, and wasn't a troll gimmick?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This goes to show two things.

1. If you had a relative in WWE, you get a lot more chances than everyone else.

2. Shows how bad Wes Brisco sucked that he didn't.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This gimmick. :lol

He's kind of like the anti-John Cena.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What is BO? 

Heel/face/tweener?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> hmm he needs to become a heel.


he is a heel.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Some people actually like this shit...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shield and Evolution are closing RAW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I am getting 2000 Kurt Angle vibes here, lol.


That or rather a Chris Jericho trollish vibe :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

It was so bad ... it was bad.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo away? Holy Crap! Cole said something that made me legit chuckle!!
What is this new world I live on!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Omg that flabby gut jiggle when he celebrated. hahah.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Nope. You saw Trish Stratus' Stratusfaction!


No I definitely saw a Dudley dog


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> Nope. You saw Trish Stratus' Stratusfaction!


Its from the corner turnbuckle clearly it's Spike Dudley's move


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this isn't the last segment of the show?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

#boleave

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alicenchains said:


> So he basically got pinned by a bulldog


A rope-run diving bulldog, to be precise. It's honestly a fine finisher and it sticks out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I can see a lot of Kurt Angle comparisons here ... I think he's much much more like the Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WWE WHC title decision next, been waiting for this


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I am getting 2000 Kurt Angle vibes here, lol.


Same. The annoying, eye rolling heel. 

That's the perfect reaction for this guy. 
I legit want to see him get his ass kicked. 

I'm sure most causals and superfans will want the same for him.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Honestly bo dallas isn't even that bad. He just debuted so I'll give it some time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not very heelish.

Lol at his belly jiggling about on the slow mo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> What is BO?
> 
> Heel/face/tweener?


He's a heel that acts like a delusional face.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bryan next.

:yes


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Gotta take the belts of Bryan.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you Bo lieve? I believe Mr. Dallas needs to work on a six pack. I want to see a nice body. I did not care to see his belly juggling as he jogged around the ring.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Adam roseeeeeee plys


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> What if this was a serious attempt at a positive superstar by wwe, and wasn't a troll gimmick?


It's a troll gimmick. Watch his NXT stuff


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BO is awesome. Def shades of Angle and WCW Jericho. Hes gonna turn full heel eventually when the crowd starts BOOing him.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

I like his character... can get some good heat if done right.

Match wasn't to good but it was a nothing match.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Predicting Daniel Bryan will not drop the title


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> WWE WHC title decision next, been waiting for this


Hope you aren't expecting much.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Bo dallas is the ugliest wrestler in history


Worst than Sebastian Booger or George the Animal?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

decent match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Is Bo Dallas supposed to be a heel?


Yes.. I think.. Yes.


Davy Sandow on the app
:mark: King of the Wild Frontier!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe if El Torito "BO-Leieves" he can regrow his tail back and leave the vet tomorrow morning a brand new Bull!


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

NotAllThere said:


> That was an overwhelming silence for Bo Dallas.


Well if someone isn't over in their raw debut it must be an automatic failure.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo Dallas is nothing more than Too Much from 1997 and 98. Brian Christopher was doing this gimmick back then.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

As a huge bryan mark, I'm hoping he gives the titles back and goes and rests back at home. I really like the idea of the MITB match for the title and another match for a contract.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Corey Graves is still on NXT.
Sami Zayn is still on NXT.
Sami Callihan is still on NXT.
Drake Younger is a _ref_ on NXT.

But we get a bull and Eva Marie winning matches and Blow Dallas.

Nothing is right in the world.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's a troll gimmick. Watch his NXT stuff


I know it is. I was just speaking hypothetically


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Borilliant raw debut


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Time to watch the Boondocks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think it's a coincidence that JBL found the inner soul to fight through all of the pain to come out to call the Bo Dallas match. It brought a tear to my eye.*


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's a troll gimmick. Watch his NXT stuff


I just assume that anybody who doesn't "get" Bo Dallas is also a troll.


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

Daniel Bryan time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I am getting 2000 Kurt Angle vibes here, lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God, the Usos have become annoying.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Chrome said:


> He's a heel that acts like a delusional face.


Yet he gets cheers.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo has a pretty sweet freakin ride I know that much!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

not going to lie, that was one of the best tombstone sells in a long time


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Stephanie's theme is so fucking awful.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Stephanie should come out to HHH's music, like she did in the late 90's. This music is garbage


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Worst than Sebastian Booger or George the Animal?


Did you not just see him smile?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAS BITCH YAAAAAS!*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Bo clearly is a heel who is batshit insane believing he's a face loved by all, anyone with a brain should get thats his gimmick


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at that "I just hosed all of you with our $12 stock, bitches" look.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here she is the queen!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Stephanie's theme is so fucking awful.


I wish she would've stuck with the "All grown up" theme. Loved that one


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

COME ON DA GOAT :yes


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's amazing how much one of Bo's deluded heel promos, actually sounds like a real John Cena "inspiring" promos!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, mason ryan used to get a bigger reaction than that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep she seems way to happy Triple H definitely hit that earlier in the night when he looked disheveled during the Rhodes brothers/ Evolution segment


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

20 years in the business and still no nudes. What a disappointment your are Steph! ::kobe2:kobe2


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Well here comes the bearded bum.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Daniel Bryan should be able to defend his title, just as long as he bolieves.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

fuck the camera man in the control room for keeping the camera on the commentators instead of leaving it on Stephanie as she wanted out to the ring with those leggings on.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they muting the crowd?????


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daniel, just please FUCK OFF.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti that crowd reaction to Bryan


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bryan!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not going to lie, Steph's legs are the bomb. Hopefully she wears tight pants more often :cena5


Let me guess, Daniel Bryan doesn't give up the title because he's a swell guy :^)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That one person who gave the thumbs down to Bryan should fall down a sewer.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Bfo4jd said:


> 20 years in the business and still no nudes. What a disappointment your are Steph! ::kobe2:kobe2


Reminds me of the whole Bischoff/Lita promo..creepy ass vibes from that


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy fucking shit, Bryan is so damn over. Listen to that reaction.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Do the right thing DB and give up the titles


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Well he comes the bearded bum.


If you're going to make idiotic insults like this at least spell properly. Fuck.

THE GOAT IS HERE! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

B+ body.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup. Still over as fuck  

Much to the shagrin of his haters lol. 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Steph with the slight pause at "strip you"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So the neck surgery was real and not a storyline? If it was real and Daniel Bryan is going to be out for any length of time he should be stripped of the title.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

If this storyline doesn't end up with Daniel Bryan and Stephanie McMahon having "implied" sex with heavy making out.... this whole feud was for nothing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Every time Steph is in the ring with Bryan, i get the feeling that she wants to sleep with him.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Still champ in 5 minutes? YES? YES? YES!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

How serious could this neck surgery have been if he can travel and move like he is


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell, I had hoped they would cut that raggedy ass beard down a bit :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Get the title off this fucking midget already.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Daniel is a B+ man.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan wakes up even the shittiest of crowds. Prime example here.



Bad For Business said:


> Every time Steph is in the ring with Bryan, i get the feeling that she wants to sleep with him.



First she'll strip him of his titles. Then, she'll strip him of his clothes! :cornette


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

The jacket with the tight pants looks so odd. Makes her look like a walking box. A box with nice legs I must add...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Every time Steph is in the ring with Bryan, i get the feeling that she wants to sleep with him.


No, that's just your fantasys/lust/lack of action in your life.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Every time Steph is in the ring with Bryan, i get the feeling that she wants to sleep with him.


Trips won't be happy about that :trips


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So what next for Brad Maddox?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Every time Steph is in the ring with Bryan, i get the feeling that she wants to sleep with him.


Once you go Bryan...


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

If Daniel Bryan was going to be stripped of the titles they wouldn't be teasing it for over a month now. 

Come on people. Don't be fools.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

D Bry pointing out WWE plot holes.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> No, that's just your fantasys/lust/lack of action in your life.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yoshimitsu said:


> No, that's just your fantasys/lust/lack of action in your life.


Calm down, Paul. Geez.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Worst champion reign ever.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy fucking shit, Bryan is so damn over. Listen to that reaction.


Easy there tiger, it's just crowd participation.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Second hour:

Bray Wyatt promo, JBL clotheslined, Cena & Usos save Lawler, concluding Cena promo
Rusev vs Ryder, Big E run-in
Randy Orton/Batists vs Rhodes Brothers
Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy crap, Bryan actually giving back the titles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bfo4jd said:


> Daniel is a B+ man.


Pushing it there, I'd give him a really strong C+


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Miz?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

We can cross that out. Good thing it was resurface about the first segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan said we deserve an Awesome champion? The new champ is going to be the miz!?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BrayHarper said:


> If Daniel Bryan was going to be stripped of the titles they wouldn't be teasing it for over a month now.
> 
> Come on people. Don't be fools.


exactly


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

blah blah blah


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Go Bryan GO!! :yes


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bryan going in!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I AM YELLING

I AM MAKING LOUD NOISES


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit. This promo by Bryan. Wasn't expecting this! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So what next for Brad Maddox?


Joins up with Sandow and Alicia in an attempt to take down the higher-ups?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan getting everyone .. even the smarks on this forum to have an emotional response to him. True GOAT. Deserving of the #1 spot in the WWE. 

Great promo btw. I'm so into this. This man makes me emotional still. Wow.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Just give up the title please.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bryan said we deserve an Awesome champion? The new champ is going to be the miz!?


Marine 4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So is RAW watchable now? Have we skipped all the BS?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Steph is probably used to wiping stuff on her face like that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Blah blah blah.. Just give her the damn title and fuck off forever.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just hand it over Bryan you overrated, little prick.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice promo.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Dat face.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I AM YELLING
> 
> I AM MAKING LOUD NOISES


Why are you such a bitch boy? Just curious


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Coach ‏@CMPunk 9m

Why am I quiet? BECAUSE IM WATCHING THE FUCKING GAME. Get off twitter and pay attention. This ain't over by a long shot.Lots of hockey left

Coach ‏@CMPunk 1m

Something tells me these Kings "fans" saying it's over weren't Kings fans when they were down three games to none to the Sharks.

No Punk return


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

NO.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Been a minute since Bryan's chanted no, lol.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan went H.A.M for a minute there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

THAT CROWD. Wow.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan very good on the mic tonight. Really impressed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, they actually continued a storyline!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Brie getting fired. Must be pregnant.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brie :banderas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And no fucks are given. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Yoshimitsu said:


> No, that's just your fantasys/lust/lack of action in your life.


meanwhile, u beg the whole forum for rep.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pipebomb, but theres no Punk


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Coach ‏@CMPunk 9m
> 
> Why am I quiet? BECAUSE IM WATCHING THE FUCKING GAME. Get off twitter and pay attention. This ain't over by a long shot.Lots of hockey left
> 
> ...


Punk is trolling. He'll be back someday. Probably when he can be a part timer and get a push. In fact doing that would fit his gimmick too. Plus he can be a "sellout heel". He prefers heel anyways.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan woke me the fuck up :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So Miz coming out or what?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a hardcore hit, Steph.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

How hot did Bella look in that video package? WOW


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

dat blackmail


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd doesn't care if Brie is fired 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Let me guess, Daniel Bryan doesn't give up the title because he's a swell guy :^)


:^) Overcoming the odds and defying the authority (^:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Stephanie trying to do the Vince "Fired" hahaha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk coming back :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

what bullshit


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And still this shit goes unresolved. Fuck off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the dark ages of RAW man. I would like to rewind the clock about 596 RAWs back.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh God, I just wanna shove a sock in Stephanie's mouth. Something about her voice is just grating my ears tonight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. They don't have a main event but a segment for a PPV ... is this a first of some kind? 

Bryan can't sell a PPV if he's not even wrestling .. or can he? 

What an interesting decision. Nice.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great promo by Steph and Bryan! Screw all the people actually saying Bryan can't cut a promo. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Had a feeling that they would drag this out.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Smart move saving it for the PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MORE SHITTY BOOKING.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They somehow made this worst

:banderas


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kind of getting sick of them telling me to tune in next week to find out what happens with the WWE title.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm cool with that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*sighs* 

Ready for the main event now.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Fire the bitch!


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Rub that twat for me Steph


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Why they wanna drag this out tho? So no world title match at Payback?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like Bryan have been working on his promos :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well. at least she put some effort into that Fired.. poor Brad didn't even get a little growl.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Please! Yes! Fire that untalented bitch!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least she didn't book a match between Brie and Kane.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> :^) Overcoming the odds and defying the authority (^:


Like Punk huh?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So what are they actually doing with the belt?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No title tournament for another 2 months. That's great business WWE. Great business indeed.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A week is adequate time to get a lawyer to back that they're being victimized.

They'll be fiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That's ok as long as we still have Nikki.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, they've just delayed it again...


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan makes more money than Brie anyways. Plus he can keep his titles, fuck her, let her have babies while he is still champ.

They are dragging this "strip stipulation" out. 

Order our PPV to find out. Obviously Bryan isn't dropping the titles until he wrestles people.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Was hoping Brie would be left out... now she's central in this feud. Great. =/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watch the PPV...to see if one of the Bellas gets fired! 

Can't say that sounds too enticing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So what are they actually doing with the belt?


Money in the bank winner


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stad said:


> Punk coming back :mark:


:mark::mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh God, I just wanna shove a sock in Stephanie's mouth. Something about her voice is just grating my ears tonight.


Her voice is always like that. It's terrible to listen to but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That's not a punishment for the rest of us.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh God, I just wanna shove a sock in Stephanie's mouth. Something about her voice is just grating my ears tonight.


I rather shove something else in her mouth.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:vince2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Bryan can't defend the belts, won't had them over so they're going to fire his wife instead, who's hardly got any reason to wrestle at the moment anyway?

Dat WWE logic. :hayden3


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh God, I just wanna shove a sock in Stephanie's mouth. Something about her voice is just grating my ears tonight.


I must be a huge perv because I misread sock for something else :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I rather shove something else in her mouth.


:lol:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So we gotta wait til Sunday now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> :mark::mark:


No. He's not.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh God, I just wanna shove my cock in Stephanie's mouth. Something about her voice is just grating my ears tonight.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Why they wanna drag this out tho? So no world title match at Payback?


There wasn't going to be one anyways. 

Evolution vs. Sheild and Cena/Wyatt Last Man Standing are two Raw worthy "main events".

Plus the IC and US titles both on the line. 


For a filler ppv at a great crowd, the show will do just fine.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

And they went and put Brie right in the center of the feud. It's barely even about the Title now. It's about a newlywed couple and their love for each other. Barf.


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

I really tought they would go with the following scenario:
- He doens't handover the titles and we would get Brie vs Kane at Payback
- He handover the titles and the match would be cancelled

Obviously this would be for him to handover the titles


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> :mark::mark:


Not going to happen sorry.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not just go with an interim title? I know it's not MMA but it's not like wrestling has stayed the same.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not in the loop regarding off screen. Is Brie pregnant? Or planning to get pregnant so needing some time off?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Steph's becoming more and more like Daddy.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Kind of getting sick of them telling me to tune in next week to find out what happens with the WWE title.


that's wrestling, man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This storyline is so awful, just the WOAT. If only Bryan were married to Beth Phoenix or Karma. Not interested in this Brie/Bryan/Steph angle. Feels like some shit Soap Opera.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

INB4 rumors of Punk coming back.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alicia Fox :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought she was going to make a match between her and Brie. If Steph won Bryan must give up the belts.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Watch the PPV...to see if one of the Bellas gets fired!
> 
> Can't say that sounds too enticing.


On the contrary, I'm suddenly more interested. Let's just hope she means Nikki as well and we may get two for the price of one.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

They need Bryan at Payback to counter the Punk chants!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Memorial day RAWs are usually one of the lowest rated of the year anyway, so its good they didn't strip him this week. Maybe they will do it at the PPV?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R3V0LU710NX said:


> I really tought they would go with the following scenario:
> - He doens't handover the titles and we would get Brie vs Kane at Payback
> - He handover the titles and the match would be cancelled
> 
> Obviously this would be for him to handover the titles


Good thing that they didn't go through with this.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So what are they actually doing with the belt?


No briefcase this year , the money in the back match with the two belts hanging from the rafters


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I rather shove something else in her mouth.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Not going to happen sorry.


:jose


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Man I thought Vince was gonna come out when Bryan said NO.

So what now? Brie vs Steph for the WWEWHC? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good segment honestly. Bryan had me for a second thinking he was going give the title. I like this.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> This storyline is so awful, just the WOAT. If only Bryan were married to Beth Phoenix or Karma. Not interested in this Brie/Bryan/Steph angle. Feels like some shit Soap Opera.


Karma?This wouldve been so weird LOL , Karma and Bryan


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we are in another Dark Age of RAW right now. And I still need to get an update on El Torito and his condition. I wanna know what vet they took him to.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Brie Bella's the center of this feud now. Fuck outta here WWE....


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn. I was hoping Bryan would be stripped of the titiles

:bron3


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> This storyline is so awful, just the WOAT. If only Bryan were married to Beth Phoenix or Karma. Not interested in this Brie/Bryan/Steph angle. Feels like some shit Soap Opera.


Well that's what you get when the champion lacks character depth. All he has is his yes crap, he's injured on top of that.


----------



## BulletProofMonk87 (May 27, 2014)

ZZZZzzzzz..... boring. Pick it up already


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Brad Maddox will be facing Kane at Payback?

Seriously? 

I hope the crowd is pro Maddox just for the lolz.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Queen Alicia :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

what have we done to deserve the two divas matches per week that have been happening recently


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Nope, it was Trish Stratus :dance


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Alicia :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Alicia Fox time :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

My God. Cant stand Alicia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> what have we done to deserve the two divas matches per week that have been happening recently


Are you not Sports Entertained?

:vince5


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Good thing that they didn't go through with this.


Why? He needs to give up the titles, at least make him do it for something.

They will do the same shit, but for the normal "you get fired", lazy booking right there


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

DCY said:


> Steph's becoming more and more like Daddy.


Agreed.

Broad shoulders and all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Swagger ain't on RAW then I'm gonna dub this worst RAW of the year thus far. And I'm pretty sure he's not gonna be.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> No briefcase this year , the money in the back match with the two belts hanging from the rafters


They should have TWO MITB brief cases. 

Imagine if somebody cashed in MITB... then they got cashed in on by the OTHER MITB holder. 

That would be an amazing moment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck, does Alicia need some new music.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Brie vs Steph for the WWEWHC? :lmao


Essentially.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stone Cold is coming now...I'm ok with this...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

We still have an Adam Rose segment or match as well.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Alicia's belly button is kind of creepy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Marks will be marks.

You can tell which people on here are nothing but corporate slaves to this company. The titles are being treated like shit, and are at the lowest point of value in a long time with this shitty reign, on a champion who can't even wrestle, and is part of a feud involving divas and blackmail. 

LMFAO keep eating this shit up.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Alicia Fox has been the highlight of Raw for 2 Raws in a row


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

King keeping his distance from a beautiful woman? As if.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Here comes Super Paige and the weekly Paige/Alicia Fox match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Emma vs Alicia Fox? 

GOAT


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Emma!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Her dance makes her looks drunk.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I think we are in another Dark Age of RAW right now. And I still need to get an update on El Torito and his condition. I wanna know what vet they took him to.


I'm pretty sure there is a man in that costume. Taking him to A regular hospital would work


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bret vs Flair at NXT after match breaks down?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

alicia is banging\, wouldn't hurt her to have at least 1% bodyfat though


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ric vs Bret
:ti

oh boy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Finally no stupid Santino.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor Emma :duck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least she isn't with Santino this time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes Emma!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Swagger ain't on RAW then I'm gonna dub this worst RAW of the year thus far. And I'm pretty sure he's not gonna be.


Adam Rose hasn't been on yet. So there is a chance. 

Probably Ziggler vs. Swagger with Ziggler joining the Rose Bud express... then Swagger/ Rose for pre-show announced or some shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA! WITH NO MARELLA! :mark:

On a side note, I've never been of Alicia, but +1 to her for being in great shape.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's Eugene-I mean Emma.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


mine was baby doll, hot as fuck


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Emmerz is doing the job already.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Broad shoulders and all.


Stephanie has become more like Dixie Carter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Emma?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

EMMA WITHOUT SANTINO! :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Fucking LOL at Emma's retarded NXT shit failing to get over on the main roster.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Aren't Ric Flair and Bret Hart on bad terms with each other? MUST WATCH THAT ON THURSDAY!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damien Sandow - Acts crazy and work shoots....hardly any TV time 
Alicia Fox.....Acts pretty much the same way....a lot of TV time 

 sigh Sandow can never catch a break


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Sunny for me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emma's gimmick sucks..time to re-do it and give her a more serious edge...she's talented but her gimmick is lame


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Val Venis lost his penis. 

El Torito lost his tail. 

Are we on the edge of the next HUGE era in WWE?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that big boot :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Emma, Eugine's little sister.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BOOOOOOT to the face!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Lita.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

LMao @ that boot. I love Fox.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Oh, it's Emma instead. Thank god.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Bfo4jd said:


> Fucking LOL at Emma's retarded NXT shit failing to get over on the main roster.


She's fucking horrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They just can't get chairs for any of their champs/contenders can they? :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige and emma:mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That stupid fucking arm shit ugh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Emma won


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Seriously.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Emma with the win!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Trish


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So Paige loses cleanly last week, and Fox this week for no good reason? Yeaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL win last week , loss this week ....that the WWE midcard now


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, Didn't expect that!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dayum


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What sense does it make to job out number one contenders the week before their PPV match for the title?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YAAASSS!!! The EMMA-cracy is in effect! 



shutupchico said:


> alicia is banging\, *wouldn't hurt her to have at least 1% bodyfat though*


Nah. Her being so lean and toned is her only redeeming quality.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Triple threat? :mark:


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

What the flying fuck? Alicia beaten already? Come on!! fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So she lost but she the Number 1 contender for Paige's Title


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao WWE, never fails to do haphazard-ass booking.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Alicia Fox can rough me up if she wants


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

People blaming Santino for Emma's shitty reception. Here's a fact. If she were on her own she would be just as shitty. It's a stupid gimmick no matter who she is with or not with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This show has been filled with filler and shit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Sunny for me


Oh sunny, back in the day, she was hot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly, there is ads on the pictures in the app second screen!
Wonder why that would be happening?
:vince$


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alicia Fox gets the heat of the night.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Emma beat the #1 Contender, does Emma qualify for a Diva's title match now? I wouldn't mind a Paige/Alicia/Emma Triple Threat match.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Was there a Fandango/Layla/SummerRae Payback match announced too?

First ever time two divas matches on PPV in the last ten years?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Not discovering yourself to the goddess? Pleb.



Spoiler


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn, getting that heat. Treating Emma like shit.

What a mean bitch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alicia Fox must be drinking that Charlie Sheen winning shit or something. Bitch don' gon' crazy


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Alicia...I love this sassy bitch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


Kimberly Paige
Aludra Blaze / Madusa
Sunny
Sable
Jacqueline
Torrie Wilson
Victoria


all blow Stephanie McMahon away.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yaaaawn.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL JBL hiding his hat.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

They should let Emma talk more. I love me an Aussie accent!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Announcers and time keeper wet their pants at the sight of Alicia.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Every week with this Alicia shat. Cant wait until this feud is over. Awful


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

stop ringing the bell!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like this Alicia Fox


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Black chicks: Watching them bitch is entertaining.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

jesus, Alicia Fox has botched like 5 moves in this match, this is almost like a shoot fight with all the accidental stiff shots and botches.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I blame Beyonce for this shit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Not gonna lie, i'm liking this Alicia :lmao


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

TripleG said:


> What sense does it make to job out number one contenders the week before their PPV match for the title?


So she can lose to Paige, then get a rematch the next PPV for losing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah because I really want to see some BET shit/Love and Hip Hop on my TV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

As amusing as this is, where is Paige at?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats up with most diva matches ending in role ups?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Natecore said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a man in that costume. Taking him to A regular hospital would work


No El Torito is an "animal." he needs to be taken to the vet.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Alicia "Brock Lesnar" Fox.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Foxsanity.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

WEDGIE TIME!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wut


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Alicia is fucking lol


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

It's so bad. :dance


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Atomic Alicia Wedgie!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alicia rocking an epic gimmick!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I wonder what Alicia is going to do once Paige taps her out at the ppv?

:lmao Everyone has to sell Alicia. I can't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol. The fuck?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A diva with actual character development? WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?!?

Dat wedgie tho :tyson


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch is EVERYTHING.
Jesus.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dafuq'


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy shit. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wtf :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dude getting embarrass by a diva ....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL what a security getting beatup by a girl


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

ftw am i witnessing? :hmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT BITCH CRAY!*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Alicia highlight of Raw, 3 WEEKS IN A ROW.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler must be hating his life right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just sad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, nope, her character is getting really annoying. Way to make your one black female wrestler that's talented look ratchet and tacky as hell.


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

THIS IS FN AWESOME!
i love me some alicia fox


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

She gave this man a wedgie :HA


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Alicia Fox is ripping off Jazz BIG TIME. 

Just get her Teddy Long as a manager.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rihanna going OFF on the Paparazzi


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

So is this a male domestic violence angle..? woman beats up on men and nobody retaliates because she has a vagina? Equal rights, equal fights.. this needs to end with someone smacking her down.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

End this shit now :/


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually laughing my ass off xD


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is painful to watch.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:bahgawd ALICIA FOX! ALICIA FOX! ALICIA FOXXX!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Alicia the highlight of the nights 3 weeks running


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

:lmao what is going on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing:lmao
She's the absolute best.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is it that chicks are a thousand times sexier when they go ape shit?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooker T :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia Fox got a couple Steve Weisers.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL DID SHE JUST GIVE THAT DUDE A WEDGIE? SOMEBODY PUT THE DIVAS TITLE ON THIS BEAUTIFUL WOMAN.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would they keep drinks under the ring?


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

The female Steve austin.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

fuckin' alicia.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

AMAZING :maury


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is so stupid.

FUCK YOU SOLANGE. YOU MADE THIS FUCKERY HAPPEN.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was amazing :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alicia Fox is the best thing to happen tonight.

Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Baha batshit crazy Fox = best thing she's ever done in like 6 years


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I fucking love Alicia Fox.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So damn hot


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF is going on???? :lol :HA


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Alicia gone cray cray.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha, this is dope AF.... a fucking wedgie plus she drank pop like SCSA does beer....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Best part of the show easily.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What in the actual fuk?! :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

wtf.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

ADAM ROSE!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hm, it dragged on a bit imo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok watching her terrorize white people was fun.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Diary of a mad black woman

Is Tyler Perry Writing this shit now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ADAM ROSE DA GAWD IS NEXT kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit that was hilarious. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was so awful it was hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Okay, nope, her character is getting really annoying. Way to make your one black female wrestler that's talented look ratchet and tacky as hell.


Lmfaoooooooooo what?????


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was some serious black on white CNFM. This Raw... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I never understood that dominatrix/ballbusting/femdom fetish shit

its kind of hot

:banderas


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

She's more entertaining than most of the talent right now. For me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Adam Rose?
Piss Break, and time to grab a Lemonade.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

IT'S PARTY TIME! No Lemons allowed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You don't give grown men wedgies!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

For my make-a-wish, i'd like John Cena to bury Adam Rose.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao Alicia is my fucking goddess


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao Alicia the highlight of the nights 3 weeks running


She's the only person I want to see next week when I go to RAW.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Alicia Fox is the best thing to happen tonight.
> 
> Never thought I'd say that.


3 weeks in a row to be precise. And im not even joking, I wish I was.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That segment was gold. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STONE COLD ALICIA FOX :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wait people actually enjoyed that?fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

now that was entertainment.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

That was great!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone needs to Wellness test Alicia sumfink ain't right with dat gurl

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is this how this bitch acts when Wade says he's too tired to bang her?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Can Alicia give Adam Rose a wedgie too!?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Is Alicia Fox the best Diva since stalker Mickey James? I THINK SO!


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Foxtin 3:16


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

fap material.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This bitch is EVERYTHING.
> Jesus.


My BAE is everything.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JpPettingill and NotCoachmen about to get Alicia'd on the App :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I AM SPORTS ENTERTAINED. I LOVE ALICIA. :vince


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This segment was the greatest.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

We go from Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Fandango making their debuts

to

Adam Rose, Russev, Bo Dallas the following year. 

Which crew is going to be more successful?


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish she was doing this gimmick when she was in my town. Ugh.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So Alicia Fox is essentially Black AJ?

And I just realized she got more TV time than Zack Ryder lol.


----------



## daniel bryan rules (May 25, 2014)

Alica fox is the bom dot com.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Michael Cole I need my update on El Torito. He got his tail ripped off tonight...


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

There's a big ass moth flying around my room.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SP103 said:


> That was some serious black on white CNFM. This Raw...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alicia Fox is the only superstar who live's up to the show's name. 




I'm disappointed at HHH and Stephanie for starting off the show like it was the RAW Variety Hour.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sandow has been buried so badly that I think he's almost made his way to China, this is depressing fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is so stupid.
> 
> FUCK YOU SOLANGE. YOU MADE THIS FUCKERY HAPPEN.


Don't worry. In 7 days it'll be like none of this ever happened when they move on to the next divas feud.

Also loved that one perv bearded fan that you know is going to fap to this tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Alica gotta give her props. 3 weeks in the row she had me dying :lol Tonight was just gold.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That's what makes a Diva suddenly become popular around here?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think Alicia Fox plays a better crazy chick than AJ.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

₵ash®;34659570 said:


> Can Alicia give Adam Rose a wedgie too!?


:jr

WITH GAWD AS MAH WITNESS, SHE JUST WEDGIED HIM IN HALF!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Didn't Edge bang Alicia Fox in storyline once?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

There are no words for that mess, LOL.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

get that camera outta my face


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why is Alicia Fox being a lemon


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> There's a big ass moth flying around my room.


Best part of RAW.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:cena3 What a great guy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Adam Rose vs Sandow?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Scrap.. Literal commercials on the app during the fucking commercials on the TV!!
Adception!

Commercialmainia kicking it in to High Gear Brother!!!


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wheres's Darien Long when you need him?


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Glistening big wet tits 
Alicia you have won me over


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> get that camera outta my face


so cute lol :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck me someone give Fox a straight jacket stat


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BrayHarper said:


> We go from Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Fandango making their debuts
> 
> to
> 
> ...


The Shield, Big E., Cesaro and Ryback* - 2012
The Wyatt's, Fandango, Axel* and Woods - 2013
Rose, Rusev and Dallas* - 2014


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

And here it is. :cena3 :cena3 :cena3

:selfie


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why does this feel like a bo dallas vignette


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Didn't Edge bang Alicia Fox in storyline once?


Yes, I think she was the wedding planner when he was getting married to Vickie Guererro.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

as usual, cena exploiting the troops for babyface sympathy. God forbid somebody else on the roster said something about memorial day, it always has to be Marine Sgt. John Felix Anthony Cena.. when did he serve in the military again? was it before or after he was injecting steroids in his ass to do bodybuilding shows?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ugh.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Couldn't make it without the usual Cena shill... it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't obvious it is a "he's such a good man damn it!" thing. Least he didn't give a live promo on it...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here comes the worst wrestler of the last 10 years to go against Adam Rose.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

John "Lame" Cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Deserts in Afghanistan?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that was hilarious alicia


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Alicia basically has the big, loud, crazy black woman gimmick. It seems like something out of a Tyler Perry movie.





BrayHarper said:


> Didn't Edge bang Alicia Fox in storyline once?



Well, they kissed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm more midget shit?


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

The whole promo was for Cena :jordan4


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

I like how it shows all these photos of John with them and none else.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Baldswoggle?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck yes pre-show is a must watch! please let Torito lose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

El Torito vs Hornswoggle @ Payback, Hair vs Mask match


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Payback looks really bad.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG Hornswoggle vs. El Torito AGAIN on PPV, :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.
Fuck.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

"Hornswoggle wears a mask?" JBL.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

OH MY GOD :lmao :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> so cute lol :mark:


best part of raw to be honest. rare to see a diva have the it factor.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JBL is back LOL.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SANDOW IS AMAZING HOLY CRAP


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah cause Hornswoggle needs a haircut. 

Hey look everyone it's Daffy Duck's little brother. Damien Sandow.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Da fuck is dis guy?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Damien got repackaged??


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

What the fuck is this?? Sandow is dead fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And the burial of Sandow continues.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BURIED SANDOW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh dear Christ, what have they done to you Sandow? :jordan5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol poor Sandow


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

You guys are right..heaven forbid we should support the troops on memorial day. Who cares who is saying it.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Poor Sandow


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I usually don't say this, but this episode of RAW has to be one of the worst episodes I have ever seen. It's been so damn boring.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Sandow has been buried so badly that I think he's almost made his way to China, this is depressing fpalm


They're actually doing a segment with him and not just the backstage thing, this is literally disgusting.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What in the world is this?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

No real Americans for memorial day. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

hair vs mask match on par per view this sunday


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow is done...just


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow :lmao:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's hard to believe there's a fucking PPV on Sunday.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mask vs Hair Midget Wrestling Match.

:lol

And now Damien Sandow dressed as Davy Crockett? :lol

#WWEMondayNightFuckery


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At first i disn't believe this "Sandow is buried" shit but fuck me sideways....Davey Crockett? Really?

:|


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't even.. That Match.. This Match.. I.. No Words..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Saddest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Is that...I'm...I'm so sorry Sandow fans


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Poor Sandow. What the fuck are they doing? And what's with the whole CM Punk crouching down clobbering time stuff?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Kill me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sandow coming out to a new gimmick each week lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Damien Sandow in the almost fired gimmick vs. the crap Adam Rose gimmick. Help us lord.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is fucking embarrassing for Sandow


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Poor Damien.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Sandow about to job to Rose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE Raw Theme tonight = What in the actual fuk?! :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

J-Coke said:


> Damien got repackaged??


Damien Sandow gets repackaged every week. It's his gimmick now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adam Rose is wrestling? Oh man, please let Jack cost him his match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wasn't the Persian Gulf the same as Iraq? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Everyone who said losing the MITB case to Cena would elevate him should be banned


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shit didn't recognize Sandow. 


Rosebud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this life???


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sandow sucks, I don't care what they do to him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is unbearable.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Sandow do this crap?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow my homie as diavid crockett, dis is dope. Also man Alicia Fox is soooooooo Dopeeee :dance  :curry2


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Damien Sandow is in costume to join the Exotic Express. 

Adam Rose and Damien Sandow can be as good as any oddball pairing like Charlie Hass and Rico or Booker T and Goldust.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandow is done, finished.

NO HOPE FOR SANDOPE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's hard to believe that the pacers heat game is a bigger shit show than Raw


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

I swear i just saw Eugene


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Becky! :mark:


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Losing to Cena was the best thing for Sandow :jay2


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to see Ryder getting dat TV TIME!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry Sandow...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Sandow


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dance bitches


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to admit, Sandow is making the best out of all these shitty situations.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Christ Adam Rose and 8 ball gang. Gets better and better tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

U know CM Punk's not watching this shit anymore.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Crowd dead as shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someday when Brock Lesnar beats the piss out of every single one of these clowns it'll be a great say indeed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Everyone who said losing the MITB case to Cena would elevate him should be banned


Just wait and see, there's still time to turn things around.


:cena3


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Lawd help. fpalm

JBL :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why Sandow Why?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The lack of grandeur, the stupidity, the fuckery! This is the showcase of the jobbers! This is RAW!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Atleast Sandow is trying to make chicken salad out of chicken shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gotta give props to Ryder though! after takin that squash from Rusev he suits up for another segment!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Am I the only one who thought Davey Crocket was actually a NXT star and that it wasnt Sandow.. lmfao


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Adam Rose is a fucking god. Fight me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No, you're a New Yorker who lives in Texas, Cole.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

you know, the crowd could just get into the gimmick and chant along...fools.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is unbolievable


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I thought Sandow had already hit rock bottom. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somehow I just knew Adam Rose's first win would be against Sandow.

The best talent on the roster jobbing to the worst talent on the roster. *sigh* How do I still have my sanity...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JBL vs The Bunny at Payback would be a hell of a lot better than half the bloody card:dance


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I have never wanted Jack Swagger to appear more than I do now. Seriously. Save Sandow from jobbing to this mockery.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Sandow fans right now


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if Sandow of Jebediah Springfield


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rose reminds me of early jericho. probably has a future.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God just get Adam Rose off my tv.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YES. THANK YOU SWAGGER.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

So a year ago this would have been a 

Dangerous Bounty Hunter vs. Intellectual Savior of the Masses Scholar


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

HE GOT THE FINK!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hhahahahahah the lemon


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

thank god


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I've never been so happy to see Jack Swagger


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Typical Merica threatening a smaller colored person


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GETTING SOME SWAGGER INTO THIS PROGRAM, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Booboos said:


> Adam Rose is a fucking god. Fight me.


There's a god of Urinary Tract Infections?


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

What a freakshow...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'The Rose Pedal'

fpalm

And I have that sentiment as someone who actually likes the guy.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

BrayHarper said:


> Was there a Fandango/Layla/SummerRae Payback match announced too?
> 
> First ever time two divas matches on PPV in the last ten years?


Nah, there was one late last year lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So now Sandow gets the Charlie Hass treatment? Different gimmick every week?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

And he still loses. No words.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol Rose has to pin Sandow clean before Swagger gets involved.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This mother fucker prancing around the ring like a damn fairy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW. Sandow couldn't even win with the distraction.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad somebody broke that up.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh my God just get Adam Rose off my tv.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Sandow is now below Heath Slater on the jobber totem pole :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Unf, the way Jack took his jacket off. Outwrestles Rose any damn day.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sandow can not even get a distraction victory wow.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Sandow still loses even though he had the distraction. Swagger should be lucky, he'll be doing that soon. This is rare for him to not be getting beat up.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hhahahahahahah I love Swagger getting laid out by this jobber


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A snapmare driver as a finisher? Not bad. Oh look, it's The Bigg Hoss / Jack Thwaggah's husbando.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> I think Sandow is now below Heath Slater on the jobber totem pole :lmao


hahahaha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually... an actual feud is being built up here?! Am I watching the WWE?!


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

That Rabbit looks evil as shit


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"Nobody touches my lemon"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

As a huge Sandow fan...I really do try to remain positive, but at this point I'm tired of this shit man lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Swagger getting his ass kicked by fucking Adam Rose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Another week making the heel look like shit fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking.
Pathetic.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

What the fuck? That's basically the Dirty Deeds! I am unhappy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Adam Rose is so bad I'm actually pulling for Swagger.

YOU FUCKING DID IT VINCE. That's my breaking point, that's what will get me to cheer Swagger in a match. Adam fucking Rose. I've officially found my new John Morrison.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shades of Leo Kruger.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Adam Rose reminds me of Chris Kanyon.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The spinebuster was pretty good at least ...........


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Christ, after Payback get Adam Rose as far away from Swagger as possible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If he doesn't like lemons, why does he party with a guy dressed as one? :aries2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Swagger looks like a geek for the millionth time. Always fun to see.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AM I the only one who saw leo krueger there?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay, Alberto No Heato.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Filler PPV deserves an incredibly filler RAW, I guess.


Oh, and now I get to see Seamus again. This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, this Rose moron managed to bury 2 guys in 1 go, this is borderline Cena territory


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

What the heck is going on tonight?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Christ, after Payback get Adam Rose as far away from Swagger as possible.


Swagger will be lucky to even be on TV after Rose is done with him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio/Sheamus. Another fresh match on Raw.

:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Swagger sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What is happening to WWE? Yes it's not been great.....but this is absolutely horrendous. Are they attempting to go out of business or something?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Hhahahahahahah I love Swagger getting laid out by this jobber


He's not a "jobber." For him to be a jobber he'd have to actually be losing every week. Considering this is the first match he's had on Raw, and he won, I'd say it's a bit too early for that lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm feeling like I did on the July 9th episode of _that_ Raw.
Horrible and feening for hard drugs.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Adam Rose is so bad I'm actually pulling for Swagger.
> 
> YOU FUCKING DID IT VINCE. That's my breaking point, that's what will get me to cheer Swagger in a match. Adam fucking Rose. I've officially found my new John Morrison.


just protest by not watching the segments if it's THAT bad.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry but if Adam Rose and crew are supposed to be ravers, then...where is the actual rave music?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lol Swagger getting his ass kicked by fucking Adam Rose.


I think even i could batter the shit out of Swagger at this point


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Actually... an actual feud is being built up here?! Am I watching the WWE?!



Nope, WWE is on USA. You must be watching one of those movie channels.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Unf, the way Jack took his jacket off. Outwrestles Rose any damn day.


Rose is actually a far better wrestler if you look at his character as Leo Kruger.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Sheamus vs. Del Rio is main eventing Raw? 

They actually still care about these guys without the World Title? WTF I thought things would change. 

Bring back Miz. Bring back Big Show. Fuck give us a Brodus Clay main event. 


Why Sheamus/Del Rio AGAIN. Worst feud and worst two superstars to ever have a feud over the title.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Sheamus vs Del Rio.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Barrett vs Sheamus tomorrow(Friday) on SD


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus vs Del Rio #53487359389747933890031884590438963807

Maybe Cesaro will interfere.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> He's not a "jobber." For him to be a jobber he'd have to actually be losing every week. Considering this is the first match he's had on Raw, and he won, I'd say it's a bit too early for that lol.


future jobber shall I say. this gimmick has no shelf life. None.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Adam Rose is so bad I'm actually pulling for Swagger.
> 
> YOU FUCKING DID IT VINCE. That's my breaking point, that's what will get me to cheer Swagger in a match. Adam fucking Rose. I've officially found my new John Morrison.


Why do you hate John Morrison so much? Seems more than the usual just not having mic skills


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> This mother fucker prancing around the ring like a damn fairy.












Don't be a lemon, you bigoted fuck. Be a rosebud. :drake2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Del Rio/Sheamus. Another fresh match on Raw.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

The funny thing about Del Rio is that they're still trying to keep him credible in his matches even when he doesn't have a belt or a feud.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Wow. I thought Sandow had already hit rock bottom. Guess I was wrong.



he's gonna be a teletubby next week. :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Rose is actually a far better wrestler if you look at his character as Leo Kruger.


Too bad he's the prancing lollipop-sucking douchebag Adam Rose here.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Christ, after Payback get Adam Rose as far away from Swagger as possible.



Swagger will be on Superstars. Adam Rose will start a feud with somebody knew. Wish granted.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, Adam Rose just sucks. Bo FUCKING Dallas, who's whole gimmick is to be annoying as fuck, is more likable than he is.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no idea why a guy like Sandow is being booked so ridiculously bad.

Surprisingly it could be worse. He could be in TNA.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow still a complete jobber/doing different gimmicks every week? Only Sheamus/Del Rio and the contract signing to come? Guess that's my cue to tune out.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they need to call an audible, can't send del rio out to a crowd like that. he can put the best crowd to sleep, he can put this 1 in the parking lot.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Don't be a lemon, you bigoted fuck. Be a rosebud. :drake2


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just think if the roster is banged up now-the MITB will wipe out another "top" 3-4 guys.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ugh I need an update on El Torito. I'm worried about him guys.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Does WWE always try to put themselves out of Business the PPV's after Wrestlemania?

Do they intentionally make their shows suck so Wrestlemania doesn't seem "that bad".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm feeling like I did on the July 9th episode of _that_ Raw.
> Horrible and feening for hard drugs.


*BABY, NOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Adam Rose is so bad I'm actually pulling for Swagger.
> 
> YOU FUCKING DID IT VINCE. That's my breaking point, that's what will get me to cheer Swagger in a match. Adam fucking Rose. I've officially found my new John Morrison.


Why do you even still watch anymore at this point? You literally have nothing good to say, and seem to hate just about everything that isn't a Wyatt promo. If wwe makes you so miserable and angry, why keep watching? I'm fairly sure the world will continue to spin on if you gave it up. Christ, might at least afford you some actual happiness.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus vs ADR and contract signing left.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> they need to call an audible, can't send del rio out to a crowd like that. he can put the best crowd to sleep, he can put this 1 in the parking lot.


i'm thinking the same thing. it will sound like a funeral home.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the fuck watches Legends House?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Ugh I need an update on El Torito. I'm worried about him guys.


He's been dipped in Salsa and is in recovery at Tostino's General.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Ugh I need an update on El Torito. I'm worried about him guys.


They legit just announced he'll be facing Hornswoggle in a Mask vs. Hair match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Rose is actually a far better wrestler if you look at his character as Leo Kruger.


I've seen a bit of his Leo Kruger stuff. Still think Swagger is a superior in ring talent, tbh.

Oh, maybe Swags will get a new tag team partner after this feud? :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, Cesaro did attack Sheamus last week. I take back my earlier comments of Sheamus being an asshole then.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BrayHarper said:


> They legit just announced he'll be facing Hornswoggle in a Mask vs. Hair match.


Oh good he must have left the vet then.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Who the fuck watches Legends House?


I do. It's actually pretty entertaining IMO. :draper2


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

I don't get their thinking...

even Ambrose vs. Del Rio or Rollins vs. Del Rio would be NEW and FRESH.. and after the match they could go straight too their contract signing. Doesn't that make sense? 

But Sheamus in a feud with Swagger over the title. Title or Deported match. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They deflated ADR so bad it's amazing. Not as bad as Sandow though.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Holy shit that is the biggest crowd silence I've seen for a wrestler in a long time hahaha.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I've seen a bit of his Leo Kruger stuff. Still think Swagger is a superior in ring talent, tbh.


Of course you will say that. You said he had a "five star" match before. Lol.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok, I thought Cesaro was supposed to be a face and Sheamus heel?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Awful episode tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Even the crickets couldn't be bothered to make noise for Del Rio


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow's been paying his dues for 12 years now and has to resort to this lmaooooo i can't


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

even the crickets dont give a damn about ADR


wow, someone actually posted the same thing seconds before me :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda wish Del Rio came out in his cars :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even the crickets have given up on Birdo. Poor bastard.

EDIT: I'm the third fucker on this page to mention crickets not even chirping for Del Rio. :hayden3


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

legends house is a painful experience. the network outside of old PPVs is a bust quite frankly.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This Raw has been atrocious, and they give us Lame-ass vs Alboreto No Heat-o on top of everything? My god....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Save_Us.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Battle of the Failed Big Man Fetish Push begins. Each of these guys are multiple time heavyweight 
champs and now they are fighting for the U.S. belt to crickets.

:vince3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Barrett wins on Friday and Cesaro wins at Payback. Barrett/Sheamus/Cesaro and then include ADR, could be a really good Fatal 4-way for the unification of the IC/US title. MITB or Summer Slam?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Del Rio has done nothing for ages. I can tell he is literally going through the motions right now until his contract is up later this year.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

WWE Countdown is the only interesting original show on the network, not for the lists... but for the superstar commentary.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> I have no idea why a guy like Sandow is being booked so ridiculously bad.
> 
> Surprisingly it could be worse. He could be in TNA.


TNA would probably be much better than this shit. fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh fuck, what a snooze fest this'll be.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i'm thinking the same thing. it will sound like a funeral home.


the casket in the funeral home


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> WWE Countdown is the only interesting original show on the network, not for the lists... but for the superstar commentary.


WrestleMania Rewind is pretty good too.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Can we all agree that Sheamus and Del Rio have nice boots :agree: ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aficionado said:


> I have no idea why a guy like Sandow is being booked so ridiculously bad.
> 
> Surprisingly it could be worse. He could be in TNA.


I dunno. Not even TNA would have him dress up randomly like Davey Crocket and lose even with a distraction.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope Barrett wins on Friday and Cesaro wins at Payback. Barrett/Sheamus/Cesaro and then include ADR, could be a really good Fatal 4-way for the unification of the IC/US title. MITB or Summer Slam?



Make it a 6 Pack Challenge. Throw in Swagger being the only "real american" and then i guess a high spot black guy to continue that theme.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can Brock appear and destroy these fools and then leave like nothing happened.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao the crowd doesn't give a shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the "this was the worst RAW of the year/of all time" threads


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Even though Del Rio moved down the card, they won't outright bury him.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

I hate the fact this feud has included the US title. It'll do nothing for Cesaro if he wins unless he uppercuts it out of the ring and re-debuts the European title. Even then I won't be happy :sad:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


Is that Ricardo trying to break and enter the Exotic Express?(Y)


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> WrestleMania Rewind is pretty good too.


Is it? I haven't checked that out. I just watch random old Wrestlemanias. I love Gorilla and Jessie commentary.. and LOL at Donald Trump always sitting in the front row back then.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I've seen a bit of his Leo Kruger stuff. Still think Swagger is a superior in ring talent, tbh.
> 
> Oh, maybe Swags will get a new tag team partner after this feud? :mark:


Corey Graves!!!!! :banderas


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

How have the matches been tonight? Just tuning in.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

hanzou666 said:


> Can Brock appear and destroy these fools and then leave like nothing happened.


We should all start a kickstarter campaign to pay for Brock to beat the shit out of them.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is that Ricardo trying to break and enter the Exotic Express?(Y)


yes :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is that Ricardo trying to break and enter the Exotic Express?(Y)


Yes. At first I thought it was a random fan lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hng13 said:


> How have the matches been tonight? Just tuning in.


Pretty bad to be honest.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

I'm not saying Sandow should be a main eventer, or even wining matches.... but the guy is a talker. No problem with him talking then getting beat up but dressing him in barbie doll clothes is just absurd.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

People wonder why Brock is a part timer. Look at the product.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Watch the contract signing be shit as well.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Is it? I haven't checked that out. I just watch random old Wrestlemanias. I love Gorilla and Jessie commentary.. and LOL at Donald Trump always sitting in the front row back then.


I would def recommend it. As for Legends House, I guess I'm one of the few that finds it entertaining. The last episode where they were larping had me rolling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> the casket in the funeral home


you're being kind. even in caskets you can hear a small hollow sound.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> We should all start a kickstarter campaign to pay for Brock to beat the shit out of them.


I'll take out a second mortgage if he breaks Adam Rose's back Bane style.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Pretty bad to be honest.





El Torito squash
Adam Rose squash. 
Russev squash.
Del Rio vs. Sheamus now. : )


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Corey Graves!!!!! :banderas


No. Their haircuts are too similar. And Graves is annoying.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

hng13 said:


> How have the matches been tonight? Just tuning in.


Turn off your tv.
Close your laptop.
SAVE YOURSELF.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why was Stephanie talking to Del Rio earlier?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

alicia needs to come out and kill del rio(and talk to the camera some more)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

While he's great in the ring, I'm looking forward to Del Rio leaving. A silent fart in the crowd gets a bigger reaction than he does at this point.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This Raw had been disgustingly awful, but I'd rather be watching it than that terrible Pacers/Heat garbage game. Gawd damn Indiana....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's getting hard to watch this RAW but I will keep treading along.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> I would def recommend it. As for Legends House, I guess I'm one of the few that finds it entertaining. The last episode where they were larping had me rolling.



I wish they had other documentaries besides ones released 3-5 years ago. Those would be interesting. the Beyond the ring stuff, have they had any NEW content ones besides the d-bry wrestlemania one?

I like the ppv press conferences too, good promo time for the matches afterwards. Extreme rules it was good seeing personality outta BNB and Langston as well as all shield members.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sheamus is hulking out and no selling now?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't these guys fued for like 6 straight PPV'S in 2012?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ my sig


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why was Stephanie talking to Del Rio earlier?


Triple H can't get it up anymore. Both in the ring and other places.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Didn't these guys fued for like 6 straight PPV'S in 2012?



:lmao yeah. No Way Out to Survivor Series, I think. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Del Rio's kick sometimes look like it actually hits


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Didn't these guys fued for like 6 straight PPV'S in 2012?


Not straight. The Big Show faced them between a couple of their feuds, but basically those three and Orton were literally in every single WHC match in 2012.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Finally.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet fucking Jesus the mother fucking SuperKick!!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> This Raw had been disgustingly awful, but I'd rather be watching it than that terrible Pacers/Heat garbage game. Gawd damn Indiana....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL I flipped over and pacers getting blown the fuck out....holy shit. Flipped back to raw even more
shit. Del rio, Rose, Sheamus. :sad:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ugh where is 3 1/2 MB when u need them?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao
PAUL HEYMAN I'M DYING


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sheamus gets hit in the head a few times and STILL fucking wins...:no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HEYMAN DA GAWD :heyman6


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the storyline is going to be that Fella has a concussion going into the PPV?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

sheamuswinslol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Del Rio kick was about 100 times louder than his "pop" tonight.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

They really need to kill the Undertaker's streak out of Paul's lines. Seriously.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

del rio, sheamus and cesaro. a whole lotta vanilla in that ring for the freakin main event. just abysmal.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Paul Heyman is the man!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Evolution vs. The Shield 
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
BNB vs. RVD
Sheamus vs. Del Rio
Paige vs. Alicia Fox
Hornswoggle vs. El Torito
Uso's vs. Rybaxel

How come part of the card looks great but the rest seems rushed or lazily put together?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well this should mean Cesaro's winning at Payback.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dat damn Cesaro doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Much like his beatdown of RVD, Cesaro has a real nack of making these things look good....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on Claudio, beat him senseless


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro got the last laugh Tonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro wrecking Sheamus' shit. I love it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Turn Sheamus heel already ffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No one cares if Lesnar ended the streak if either Lesnar or Taker aren't here. Jesus.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, you know what. I give up.. the WWE has changed my mind..
Raw needs to go back to two hours.
And it needs to be done soon.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Was Barrett on the show tonight?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't mess with Cesaro, you piece of shit Sheamus.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

wyatt vs. cena at payback? whens this gonna die out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda miss Cesaro's brief face run haha


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

BrayHarper said:


> Evolution vs. The Shield
> John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
> BNB vs. RVD
> Sheamus vs. Del Rio
> ...


Are we watching the same show? Sheamus is facing Cesaro and Usos will face the wyatts.........


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

BrayHarper said:


> Evolution vs. The Shield
> John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
> BNB vs. RVD
> Sheamus vs. Del Rio
> ...


Sheamus is facing Cesaro.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

We know how this contract signing is going to end. They make a big deal of signing it, sign it, then fight and raw ends.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Best US Title feud in a long long long time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Was Barrett on the show tonight?


He was on commentary for the Cesaro RVD match and took a nasty kick from the latter.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I enjoyed that, something involving a mid-card title. Amazing.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Was Barrett on the show tonight?


Yep. He came out to commentate during the RVD/Cesaro match.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

What will happen at the contract signing? What usually happens at an in-ring contract signing of course! A fight that may or may not include the table being used to put someone through.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


If you are a fan of Alicia Fox. If not, ill pass if I were you.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


Run for your life :cool2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


Quality is pretty much the same as in the previous weeks.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?



Garbage all around. 2 hour raws need to come back. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Run for your life :cool2


Oh damn!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to have a great sleep tonight.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

My bad. I made a typo cause I saw them in the ring. Brain fart.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


No, sir.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GEE, A WWE CONTRACT SIGNING. WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A GotG spot after RAW? Interesting.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

This will definitely not end in a brawl.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let the Shield triple powerbomb Cole.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

I bet reigns sits in the middle!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Lol do they really need three pens?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, they're rushing through this, aren't they?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw tonight? I'll catch it on DVR. Is it worth watching?


NO...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Tittymaster with the mic


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL at that ass slap to roman


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ambrose getting mc time? Yippee!!


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose always gets to speak first. Leader.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

This is the only feud that I care about.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns anus must be sore from all the buttfucking Vince is giving


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck you, chairs!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck I could use one of those chairs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well atleast Roman is doing something besides standing there and looking pretty, he's throwing chairs


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns: me strong, me move furniture, me sign contract! 
of course ambrose throwing chairs like a retard.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What did those chairs ever do to the Shield? :C


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose crazily throwing out the chair :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait did Reigns offer a handshake to Cole and Cole just walked out of the ring?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

evolution with that del rio heat


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Contract Signings are so stupid. Especially since they aren't even used in the video packages anymore. I just don't get it. 

And FUCK YOU JERRY. "I've never seen a contract signing go wrong before it started". Dur we get it you don't like Punk.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Fuck I could use one of those chairs.


srsly those are like 90 dollar chairs, i need a new one


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reponses, guys. I'll check the written results then.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha. Total mismatch of outfits. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did Batista forget the dress code or something?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns: Still better at clearing a room than Batista.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Come on Randy at least try to put fuckin pants on for big moments


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Still wearing those shitty t-shirts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a waste of some comfortable looking chairs.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rushed ending due to time. this sucks


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

TJQ said:


> GEE, A WWE CONTRACT SIGNING. WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG?



I knooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol :lmao :maury


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Is Reigns going to betray the Shield at Payback?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn WWE probably 700+ dollars of chairs wasted..
I would have taken one of those!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Shield wooooo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield made daddy mad! :lol


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuckin Ambrose lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Evolution chants??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

whoops Ambrose :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Ambrose is so fired up that he dropped the pen lolol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what were they chanting?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BrayHarper said:


> Question for you older fans. Was Stephanie McMahon the first "diva" you ever masterbated too?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hurry up and sign so I can go to bed. 


I don't know how I'm going to be able to put up with 3 hours of RAW when I go see it live next week.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does Reigns have to be so slow with everything, it makes him look handicapped.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Seriously, I can't take Triple H seriously with that bald head of his.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

What were the crowd chanting?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the fuck are they chanting? Evolution?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose didn't botch, that was a work! LMFAO! Rollins was like dude...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

What a shitty crowd.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Well this is anticlimactic... So much dead air.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Batista signing his release. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guess I was wrong, the table didn't even make it 3 minutes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WWE, please stay away from tennessee


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fudge is up with the mics?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that Reigns pop


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The fuck was with Roman's mic.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Great mic work, Roman.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Reigns gonna kill ya!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose always makes sure to go at HHH.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

ROLLINS. :mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this is the only RAW that should have ended in a brawl like this, imo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Batista sold that superman Punch


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

sledgehammer time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Big Dave for always selling the Superman Punch like a champ.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm thinking these chants are piped in since the crowd is so dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose is ALWAYS the bitch. 

EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SLEDGEHAMMER!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shield going over again?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rollins nearly missed that and went flying into the crowd


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

what did reigns say before "get in the ring and fight" ?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok this is cool.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Just give us something like this. It's not THAT fucking hard. 




(WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
Daniel Bryan(c) vs. Brock Lesnar/w Paul Heyman

John Cena vs. Cesaro

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Eric Rowan vs. Triple H, Randy Orton and Sheamus

Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins 

(WWE Intercontinental Championship)
Bad News Barrett(c) vs. Dolph Ziggler 

(Tag Team Championship - Fatal 4 Way Elimination)
The Usos(c) vs. Rhode Brothers vs. Rybaxel vs. The Ascension


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution pretty much had to get the upper hand in here. No problem with this.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, HHH smashing Reigns with a hammer was strangely satisfying


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How long before Reigns joins Evolution... it's so freaking obvious...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Vince McMahon. 

I can see him now, "Wait just a minute, Wait just a damn minute!" "Triple H who the hell do you think you are" , "Roman Reigns who the hell do you think you are". :vince4


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

good guy dave. unplugging monitor before powerbomb.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gangbang?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shield might actually win again?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That was even more satisfying, nice one Dave


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Sigh


Cheer up, boo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bleh.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

C- raw.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

If Batista leaves for a while..

Dean and Seth should turn on Roman. 

Triple H - past.
Randy Orton - present
Ambrose and Rollins - future

and you have FOUR months of PPV matches for Reigns on that alone all the way to Summerslam.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Randy goin to check for all the monitors this time.
All of them!
:rko2


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Shield going 2-0? :mark:


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

"you ready?"


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DAMN!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Shield going over again?


nah someone will turn on someone.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so glad the Shield got their pussy asses kicked.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Signal loss Detected...wow


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

pure crap


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> C- raw.


That's generous... And I only caught 1/2 of it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

And Reigns takes the biggest Bump for The Shield again but he being Protected unlike the other two lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> That's generous... And I only caught 1/2 of it.


I was being very generous lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Batista sells the superman punch like no other...

Great ending to RAW btw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dreadful.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love when Trips brings out the toys, Sunday will be even better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the fuck are they chanting? Evolution?


Hounds of Justice.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Well that was a good way to end a really shitty raw.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Signal Loss Detected... :HHH2

What a way to end a pretty mediocre Raw. :HHH2


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Meh raw. Best part was lana's body ,alicia cray cray ass ,and Cesaro neutralizing sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now I'm wondering what happens the night after Payback to Triple H and Orton.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

4/10 raw. just awful.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> And Reigns takes the biggest Bump for The Shield again but he being Protected unlike the other two lol


Uh yeah. Reigns is gaining sympathy from the fans this way whereas the other two were just pushed aside.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark:Believe in Evolution!:mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this RAW felt like an 8 hour show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Daniel Bryan had what was actually a very good promo.

Alicia Fox going ham was funny. Again.

The SHIELD.

Everything else was the drizzling shits. Filler, filler, filler. No effort at all.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 80% sure that Reigns will join Evolution.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What a boring uneventful raw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That evolution shirt :lol


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

The internet has permission to bitch tonight. 

What a terrible raw. 

Top to bottom terrible. Not one positive thing tonight. 

Russev, Torito, Dallas, Rose all had squash matches. Del Rio/Sheamus got main event last match. 
Contract signing was one of the worst in years. D-Bry/Steph tells us to wait until the PPV. Bray Wyatt sing a-long with announcers. 
Jesus Christ that was bad.


----------



## BrayHarper (May 27, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Hounds of Justice.



I heard them chanting Sheamus.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I really do hope The Shield goes over again but i just know this is going to be predictable with someone turning. I just don't know if its someone on the Shield or Evolution.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> How long before Reigns joins Evolution... it's so freaking obvious...


...the fuck are you talking about? 

He's not joining Evolution. It's as clear as day that he's not joining Evolution. Holy shit.


----------



## BulletProofMonk87 (May 27, 2014)

It pains me to say this but last weeks TNA show was better than tonight so far. I really like what TNA are doing with MVP and his posse. WWE needs to turn it up now!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Horrible raw
Alicia fox is carrying this show
:maury
let that sink in


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> ...the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> He's not joining Evolution. It's as clear as day that he's not joining Evolution. Holy shit.


I don't see any other out. Reigns still needs protection, because he's still crap in the ring, but WWE will want to break the Shield up soon, so having Reigns join Evolution fits the criteria.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Well this Raw was a mixed bag.

Pros:
Midcard title feuds are getting some TV, and the US Title feud has been pretty good.

Bray Wyatt/John Cena segment

Alicia Fox going crazy again

Evolution beatdown on The Shield.

Daniel Bryan's promo

Cons:
The 3MB/Los Matadores shit is still continuing

Summer Rae vs Eva Marie

Lackluster opening to the show.

No good matches tonight, although Sheamus vs Del Rio, and Orton/Batista vs Rhodes Brothers, and Cesaro vs RVD were alright.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BrayHarper said:


> I heard them chanting Sheamus.


:westbrook4 No.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Hounds of Justice.


Ah, ok


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I don't see any other out. Reigns still needs protection, because he's still crap in the ring, but WWE will want to break the Shield up soon, so having Reigns join Evolution fits the criteria.


Right now the WWE has no plans to break up the Shield anytime soon. This has been confirmed already. Reigns isn't joining Evolution.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Renee's feet. :banderas ... eh someone had to do it. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:StephenA tired of the other 2 being pushed aside while everyone focuses on Reigns. Yeah I understand taking out the "powerhouse" to weaken the team but it makes the other 2 look completely useless without Reigns when that isn't the case. 

Only way they could redeem this is to have Reigns eliminated first and have Dean and Seth pick up the win to show to HHH and the rest they are just as good (actually better).


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH busting on Renee, lol!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> Uh yeah. Reigns is gaining sympathy from the fans this way whereas the other two were just pushed aside.


Hey if you don't like Reigns, that fine. Acting like they get less time or are pushed aside for him is just silly atm.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Right now the WWE has no plans to break up the Shield anytime soon. This has been confirmed already. Reigns isn't joining Evolution.


So Rollins and Ambrose are going to keep babying Reigns for a while then, at the expense of their own careers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The only part of RAW I cared about was Sandow and Swagger, tbh.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH to Renee on the post-show... "Why aren't you wearing shoes? (camera tilts to show Renee barefoot on concrete)" :lol

I absolutely loathed HHH before I went on my decade long hiatus, but he's really grown on me these last few months.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So Rollins and Ambrose are going to keep babying Reigns for a while then, at the expense of their own careers.


This is the one thing I'm not a fan of. Those 2 are ready for singles runs yet will have to continue to stay together because the guy they want isn't close to being ready. By the time the Shield is done they will have probably convinced the crowd that Reigns is a future HoF while the other 2 are just jobbers for life.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Wait why are they zooming in on Renee's feet again? Wtf is going on in that post show?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bfo4jd said:


> Wait why are they zooming in on Renee's feet again? Wtf is going on in that post show?


Guessing the director is a little odd...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bfo4jd said:


> Wait why are they zooming in on Renee's feet again? Wtf is going on in that post show?


hm ... still not worth the money.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Booker T bringing the lolz as always, please get that man back on the announce table and send Cole or Lawler packing!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Context: Triple H called out Renee for not wearing any shoes during her interviews on backstage pass :lol


...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

lol nvm, you got it ^


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically the only good thing about tonight's Monday Night RAW was the Supreme Goddess Stephanie McMahon and Lana gracing us with their presence.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

El torito was mvp of tonight's raw. that's how shit the rest of the show was.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> This is the one thing I'm not a fan of. Those 2 are ready for singles runs yet will have to continue to stay together because the guy they want isn't close to being ready. By the time the Shield is done they will have probably convinced the crowd that Reigns is a future HoF while the other 2 are just jobbers for life.


They have a top heel in waiting (Ambrose) and an upper card sympathetic babyface (Rollins), yet they're being wasted for a project that in all likelihood will fail. As long as Cena is around, there won't be a new top guy, that's why i don't get the Reigns push. If they want a few top guys, then keep pushing Bryan as the #2, and push Rollins, Ziggler and Cesaro as occasional main eventers


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, I didn't realize WWE had done an event in the Superdome before!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Woah, I didn't realize WWE had done an event in the Superdome before!


Nah, it was the Silverdome, they got confused...


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> They have a top heel in waiting (Ambrose) and an upper card sympathetic babyface (Rollins), yet they're being wasted for a project that in all likelihood will fail. As long as Cena is around, there won't be a new top guy, that's why i don't get the Reigns push. If they want a few top guys, then keep pushing Bryan as the #2, and push Rollins, Ziggler and Cesaro as occasional main eventers


This, Right here. This man gets it.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So my rating for tonight is:








/10


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW wasnt so bad. A little mediocre at times but not horrendous. I like that the IC and US titles are getting some exposure and decent feuds. Its interconnected with Sheamus, Cesaro, Barrett, and RVD and I think thats kind of cool. We got to see more Bo and Rose and Rusev continues to dominate. This is just a transition period. Out with the old and in with the new. I found the Stephanie segments to be quite entertaining. Of course the highlight of the show was STONE COLD ALICIA FOX.

7/10 I was gonna give it a 6 but I'm feeling kind today.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone notice the design on the front of Orton's trunks point right to his knob?
> 
> :lmao


You just now noticed that?


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

That's it Alicia Fox is my new favorite.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have to say Renee Young has some meaty as well as droolworthy thighs.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

:lol Let's see...

Mic getting funky while the Shield were going through their lines.

Pen dropped again... and again... and again...

Signal loss detected...

Yipes that closing segment was a train wreck and a half.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know why people say it was bad. Def better than last week and maybe the previous week too. 

Bryan/Steph was a good segment and was better than I expected. 
Wyatts/Cena was a good segment, just wish Bray will stop the singing. 
ADR/Sheamus was a very good match and the brawl after the match was also enjoyable.
Alicia Fox :lmao was the best part of the show, fucking crazy but good crazy. 
Evolution/Shield was a good ending. 

Overall it was a solid Raw. 7/10

Just wish they will work harder on the midcard.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Worst Raw of the year. Utterly terrible.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Worst Raw of the year. Utterly terrible.


Let me guess. Next Raw will be the new worst of the year.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Uh no. I'm actually quite positive about WWE programming. I just really did not like this week.. just boring, repetitive.. Nothing grabbed me, not one segment. A man getting a wedgie was my highlight.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't I watch half of this on Smackdown already? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't worry, guys. We'll jump back on the bandwagon when summerslam rolls around. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Checked the results.

Oh boy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good enough Raw. Bad crowd.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watched the DB bit and read the results. Nothing's happening. The sheild vs evolution will be a great match but their segments are the same every week. Bray vs cena has been going on forever, as soon as brays music comes on you know what to expect. Without DB being active they need to step it up but they have not. It seems like the product is on pause


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Worst RAW of the year, so far. 

Renee looked damn good on the post-show tho.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Worst RAW in months. This company sure sucks a schlong from post-Mania through May.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

worst Raw? lol

People already forgot about the Raws with The Demon Kane horror movie segments I guess.

This was a decent Raw, nothing spectacular but Cena/Wyatt, Shield/Evolution and Bryan/Steph segments were gooD. The build for IC/US titles are an improvement to what we were getting the past year and Cesaro/RVD/Barrett/Sheamus storylines are kinda interconnected so that's interesting.

Alicia Fox was good again, Bo Dallas was great :banderas

Other than Adam Rose, 3MB/Torito and Eva Marie, not many things I hated about this. Liked Orton and Batista killing CodyDust too.

Also, Emma without Santino. Good to see.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Nothing special, but that's been the same for quite some time, so eh. The crowd was pretty good though.

Summer Rae losing to Eva Marie? fpalm Any hope for the Divas division was completely destroyed by this. 

"Don't you move Michael Cole!" - Bray :lol Didn't watch the whole segment but dear gods fpalm

That Bo-Leave sign :lmao 

Best part of RAW? "It's me, it's me, it's BNB!"  Should make it part of his intro :lol

When are we going to see Bryan kneeing Stephanie in the face? :banderas

What the fuck happened with the Ambrose/Orton match? I was so :mark: and then nothing :no: We saw like two Reigns/Orton matches but we can't get one Ambrose/Orton? fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Orton only faces the A+ players that's why :troll 



Joking, sorry


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Orton only faces the A+ players that's why :troll
> 
> 
> 
> Joking, sorry


:lol

And Shield's A+ player lol) moving furniture to show off DAT strength :cool2

But Rollins/Orton and Ambrose/HHH jumping each other kada

Batista selling those punches and kicks in the head :lmao:lmao:lmao

"You've got to believe this is an indication what we're going to see Sunday" - while Reigns is the only Shield member to get up and have all of Evolution's attention. Way to be subtle


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> You just now noticed that?


Orton sure hasn't noticed after 10 years you'd think he would:lmao:hmm:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Solid show, but a pretty bad crowd. Overall i enjoyed it.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Solid show, but a pretty bad crowd. Overall i enjoyed it.


Crowd didn't seem bad to me, unlike other shows they were alive for most of it. Hell, Emma/Alicia got pretty good reactions.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I loved the It's Me, It's Me, It's BNB bit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> :lol
> 
> And Shield's A+ player lol) moving furniture to show off DAT strength :cool2
> 
> ...



Hey I liked the furniture being thrown. Reigns is good at these things, it's an important skill to be able to get the attention on yourself even when you aren't speaking. Plus, it fit his character and added to the segment- he's not one for talk but action, so made sense to me :lol

My comment was more of a joke about Ambrose not being taken as an A+ player yet :lol But if The Shield do split, I do want Ambrose/Rollins as a team for another year


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Hey I liked the furniture being thrown. Reigns is good at these things, it's an important skill to be able to get the attention on yourself even when you aren't speaking. Plus, it fit his character and added to the segment- he's not one for talk but action, so made sense to me :lol
> 
> My comment was more of a joke about Ambrose not being taken as an A+ player yet :lol But if The Shield do split, I do want Ambrose/Rollins as a team for another year


Should have put a coach or something like this :lol Maybe he could have tore it apart :lmao

Ambrose/Rollins :mark: But I would kada for Ambrose _vs_ Rollins. If done right could be one of the best rivalries of this era :agree:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Precisely which is why after the inevitable split, I want them both to dominate the tag division for a while. Really think they could do the division a lot of good. Have them be tag champs for a long time with good feuds, and while many teams come close, but nobody quite beats them. Also use this time to build up other teams.

Then say next year, one of them wins the MITB or a singles title or something and the other gets jealous. Then you can have the breakup and eventual feud. Both guys have crazy chemistry and were made to feud with each other, it's been a real pleasant surprise how well they gel as a team as well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Love how the Titty Master brings the insanity level to a scorching 11.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Honestly, the only good thing these days on raw, are the wyatts, the shield and paige. Everything else is so bland on the show. Needs some excitement! Oh yeah and Bad News Barret. He is just brilliant.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Precisely which is why after the inevitable split, I want them both to dominate the tag division for a while. Really think they could do the division a lot of good. Have them be tag champs for a long time with good feuds, and while many teams come close, but nobody quite beats them. Also use this time to build up other teams.
> 
> Then say next year, one of them wins the MITB or a singles title or something and the other gets jealous. Then you can have the breakup and eventual feud. Both guys have crazy chemistry and were made to feud with each other, it's been a real pleasant surprise how well they gel as a team as well.


Damn, can't give you rep again :lol

I like your plan (Y) Ambrose/Rollins for me have much more chemistry than Rollins/Reigns (well, if it's not obvious for who in the Shield I mark :lol) even if they were good combo for tag team. 

There was an idea from some time ago about heel!Ambrose/face!Rollins in a tag team :mark: That would be beyond amazing but it's not something I see the WWE building up lol should give free reign to them though and they'd make it work :mark

Ambrose vs Rollins, Ambrose and Rollins - doesn't matter, it will make me :mark: so hard

Maybe should move this discussion to the Shield thread :hmm:


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why can't they make a feud last longer than a month without getting repetitive,every shows its the same crap with every feud going on and its obviously have no fucking idea what to do with the titles and are stalling for time


----------



## BulletProofMonk87 (May 27, 2014)

Show was terrible started to pick up towards the end. Relax guys will be better next week and next bad next week goood next week bad. It's awlays been like this and will always be. Cant awlays be great.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Outside of Bryan there was nothing worth watching I'm sorry to say. Once he got done with his segment, I tuned out.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Outside of Bryan there was nothing worth watching I'm sorry to say. Once he got done with his segment, I tuned out.


Wow, that's a bryan mark right there. I can't believe you just said that, lol.

Bryans segment was talking no action, what was so exciting about it? (I'm a big fan of Bryan too)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wow, that's a bryan mark right there. I can't believe you just said that, lol.
> 
> Bryans segment was talking no action, what was so exciting about it? (I'm a big fan of Bryan too)


Lol. Yup. I'm trying to get involved in other stories... Really am. But for some reason there's something about Bryan's continued saga that's got me completely hooked. His real life struggles are bleeding into the storylines and it's hard to stop watching because of that. 

Cena has completely sucked the life out of Bray. Shield/Evolution is getting repetitive and has lacked on the promo front. Plus I was really bummed to realize that the rumoured Orton/Shield match wasn't happening when they booked Rhodes/Evolution. 

The midcard is really filler at this point. 

So in the end it's just Bryan for me. Maybe at or after Payback things might get interesting again. We'll see.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> This crowd is better than Chicago!!!


hahahaha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Triple H just get done fucking Steph or something?


Steph just got done fucking HHH.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This is what the contract said at the bottom when the camera zoomed in.

"World Wrestling Entertainment is a creative genius. The whole creation of the universe was fashioned by his ever-toiling hands. All living mortals should praise his name and image."


:lmao


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> This is what the contract said at the bottom when the camera zoomed in.
> 
> "World Wrestling Entertainment is a creative genius. The whole creation of the universe was fashioned by his ever-toiling hands. All living mortals should praise his name and image."
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL that fucking El Turito transition to Bray...But it was damn worth it, that was some real mini series story shit right there until narcissistic Cena came out and started preaching his cult-like propaganda.



TaylorFitz said:


> Where the shit was Cena 5 minutes ago?


Nikki was fucking him.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wow, that's a bryan mark right there. I can't believe you just said that, lol.
> 
> Bryans segment was talking no action, what was so exciting about it? (I'm a big fan of Bryan too)


Bryan segment was all talk with no mentions of God..no singing...and no confusion about why fans need to be on his side. Which is why the crowd went fucking nuts for every word he said and didn't care about any segment after his passionate promo to little Steph.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton sure hasn't noticed after 10 years you'd think he would:lmao:hmm:


Im sure hes never even noticed it. Coincidence I bet.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm so sick of Reings. Seth and Dean may as well not have even been out there lastnight as the focus was always on Roman. If Reigns is the next #1 guy in WWE Vince will lose even more $$$$$ than he has the past 3 months.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Im sure hes never even noticed it. Coincidence I bet.


It gives us girls clear signs to it lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I see Orton is growing his hair out.About time. Now hes looking his age. I just hope hes not doing it as a sign hes turning face soon.Please no.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

I hope I never see Adam Rose again, thats all I'm saying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So for Raw... on the positive side, Bryan cut an excellent promo, one of his best yet. That segment with Stephanie was pretty good and I look forward to Payback to seeing how Bryan gets out of surrendering the title (I think if he was going to, he would've done already).

BNB cut a good promo... didn't really contribute much on commentary though. Did lol at how many times he said "the Payback Pay-per-view" :lmao

Sandow... it's like it's a game now to find new ways to bury him. Right now they're having him dress up and portray different character, but that's a bunch of BS and Sandow deserves so much better. However, if it's all just fuel for if he eventually snaps and finally cuts a "pipe bomb" promo, I'm all for it. I just have my doubts that it's even leading to that, and I think we'll just get constant teases and then WWE will forget about it.

Didn't watch the whole contract signing, but I went back and watched the brawl at the end... and the feud has truly lost all steam. They need to deliver a chaotic classic at Payback and then the two groups need to go their separate ways. This feud has went on far too long.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

One of the worst RAW's i have ever seen in my entire life. I'm not even joking. Aside from Bray Wyatt, Emma and Alicia Fox it was nothing.

*Bray Wyatt/Luke Harper/Eric Rowan*
Yet another good promo, but that is to be expected with Bray. He's been insanely consistent. I loved them calling out Jerry Lawler for kissing John Cenas ass constantly. I really enjoyed that bit, i was hoping he was going to Sister Abigail the entire announce team so we didn't have to listen to them for a while. Of course, before that could happen team Neon Lime came in for the save. John Cena then cut his typical same old promo with that shit-eating smirk on his face. *8/10*

*El Torito/Drew MacIntyre*
MacIntyre is jobbing to a midget. Seriously, he's jobbing to a goddamn midget. This is pathetic, hell, this entire "feud" is some G rated bullshit. The finish to that match made Alicia/Paiges finish in England look like a chokeslam through the hell in a cell. This whole thing is just insanely painful to watch, they wouldn't dare put something like this on a post mania show, or a smark city, they'd get booed out of the building much like they did at the HOF in New Orleans. *1/10* 

*Emma/Alicia Fox*
I didn't mind this to be honest, it was refreshing to see Emma away from that talent sucker Santino... even if it was only for 5-10 minutes. She looked strong, they've already given her opportunity for more offense than they've given their divas champion for chirst sake. She showed a serious side at the end of the match, too. Hopefully her days with that dork are done and she can focus on a solid singles career. *6/10*

As for Alicia, she was gold. She continues to impress with her psycho crazy broad approach. I laughed pretty hard at her wedgie to one of the camera/microphone guys. She could be big if she keeps this gimmick. 

*Daniel Bryan/Stephanie McMahon*
Good work here from Bryan, one of his better promos. I've always considered DB very, very average on the mic. However, he looked good last night, he looked intense. Steph is so easy to hate, it's awesome. She plays the bitch role to a tee. It's going to be interesting to see what they do with payback and the title. Will it be defended?
*8/10*
Daniel Bryan will be at payback and has a decision to make regarding his title. Payback is hosted where? The match will be against Kane? The guy who screwed ________ at the Royal Rumble? - Maybe DB has a certain someone defend it on his behalf?

Just kidding.

*Adam Rose/Damien Sandow*
Adam Rose is already stale. Also, poor, poor Sandow. I legitimately want to know what he did to deserve this. Well, at least he's getting TV time unlike Dolf Ziggler. *2/10*

*Sheamus/Del Rio*
Who in the fuck cares? Both guys are about as bland as blank white paper. That being said, the match wasn't awful... *5/10*

*Shield/Evolution Contract Signing*
This stuff is done to death. You knew there would be a brawl, you knew Randy would still be without pants. You knew Batista would still be gassed from his match against Rhodes and Golddust. You knew someone would be going though a table of some sort. *5/10*

The best parts of the show weren't even matches.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Alicia Fox last night got about five times the time to develop her character in one show that Paige has had since she debuted as the pathetic kiss ass to AJ. What the hell are creative doing? Absolute fucking idiots.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> One of the worst RAW's i have ever seen in my entire life. I'm not even joking. Aside from Bray Wyatt, Emma and Alicia Fox it was nothing.
> 
> *Bray Wyatt/Luke Harper/Eric Rowan*
> Yet another good promo, but that is to be expected with Bray. He's been insanely consistent. I loved them calling out Jerry Lawler for kissing John Cenas ass constantly. I really enjoyed that bit, i was hoping he was going to Sister Abigail the entire announce team so we didn't have to listen to them for a while. Of course, before that could happen team Neon Lime came in for the save. John Cena then cut his typical same old promo with that shit-eating smirk on his face. *8/10*
> ...


Who cares if Orton wasn't wearing pants? Does anyone actually wear streetclothes in streetfight matches nowadays anyway in WWE?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is a couple of notes.

It seems like they are dragging out this Title decision just so people keep watching. It's just let down after let down. "The Authority" should know what the hell they are doing.

Alicia Fox is great. I really enjoy what she is doing. I need her to get more credible wins and more of a defined character to see if I am supposed to like her or not. She gave that dude a wedgie last night, which is funny and I laughed. I am not supposed to laugh at Heels. If she is supposed to be a bad guy, I expect her to smile less and legitimately tear up the ringside area. In my eyes, she is a babyface. Which is fine. 

One thing I noticed about Cena/Bray is that Cena was too focused on throwing his hat to the crowd, rather than A) saving Jerry Lawler B) preventing himself from getting ganged up on by the Wyatts.

Tired of the same Evolution / Shield beat down week after week. Wish they would keep the teams away from each other to keep up the importance of Paybacks match. This should be war. I feel like I get enough out of it just from seeing the teams clash on Raw week after week.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> Who cares if Orton wasn't wearing pants? Does anyone actually wear streetclothes in streetfight matches nowadays anyway in WWE?


I don't know, but when i signed the contract to buy my car i didn't show up in underwear.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

So hold on...being intense all the time means you're cutting a good promo? Like Bryan didn't have the best fucking promos week in and week out during that Hell No shit? Lol....IWC geeks are hilarious.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

And Alicia Fox is developing her character because of a temper tandem gimmick ala Jericho in 98? Wtf...haha. Paige is horrible because she's not booked to be on the show and gets no time? What kind of silly, stupid ass thinking is that? No wonder Cena has a defense team around here...booking making him win and look good actually proves he's the best? This is wrestling fans in 2014. Disgraceful. No wonder they want that crybaby from Chicago back so much. He was booked a Historic 400 day champ...even though in reality, he was under Cena, Lesnar, and Taker and actually held the belt just so the Rock could have a opponent who had a long reign.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm starting to think bryan's epic wrestlemania and the raw after were the last good wwe programming we'll ever see.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

You know RAW is shit when Bo Dallas is one of the more entertaining points of the show. 

They really need to start new feuds. ALL of the feuds currently going on are utter shit. Evolution/Shield is getting old, Bray/Cena is getting VERY stale (Bray is essentially saying the same things over and over again, just different ways of conveying said message), Cesaro/Sheamus is only good for the match, Paige/Fox is very ONE sided (they fucked up), and the Bryan title situation is fucking annoying. Just strip him of the title already. He feels very midcard right now and the title feels completely worthless right now

In fact, they should just separate the two world titles back. ANY champion is better than NO champion. 

At this point Intercontinental & US > WWEWHC because at least they have proper champions. 

Shit show, not looking forward to Payback. 3/10


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> They have a top heel in waiting (Ambrose) and an upper card sympathetic babyface (Rollins), yet they're being wasted for a project that in all likelihood will fail. As long as Cena is around, there won't be a new top guy, that's why i don't get the Reigns push. If they want a few top guys, then keep pushing Bryan as the #2, and push Rollins, Ziggler and Cesaro as occasional main eventers


So they should push Bryan as #2. Rollins, Ziggler and Cesaro as occasional main eventers, push Dean as a top heel.......So where is Roman Reigns in your above scenario?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

"i heard you back there so i had to come save the show" JBL strikes again :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Who is he calling the skinny jean sellout?"

"You got big legs."

I was drinking juice and fucking spewed it all over the place when Trips said that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> So they should push Bryan as #2. Rollins, Ziggler and Cesaro as occasional main eventers, push Dean as a top heel.......So where is Roman Reigns in your above scenario?


Working in Burger King where he belongs. 

nah, he'd be a midcarder in my plan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Brad Maddox is alive! Oh wait, no he's dead. Are they ever going to do anything with this guy? Will he gather some allies and get his revenge? I'd wager that he'll just sink into obscurity which is unfortunate as he has something to offer. Just don't name a replacement GM because that post is worthless.

The Wyatts/Lawler/Cena segments was pretty awesome. Problem is, they should've done this _weeks_ ago. Wyatt's promo was alright but even I'll admit that this one was all too familiar. Everything after that was great though. The way Wyatt talked down on Lawler while Harper/Rowan were being immense. Was probably Cena's best promo of the feud since it started. Finally some conviction and looked focused on stopping his foe without making him look weak.

I'm expecting some major fuckery from the six man elimination on Sunday. Whether it be Ambrose and Rollins turning on Roman Reigns, or Reigns making the super come back and defeating all three of Evolution. I was also thinking during that Brotherhood/Orton+Batista match that Orton and Batista could be a worthwhile addition to the dormant tag division (as well as being singles guys). Would give it some much needed power after all.

EDIT: Can't believe I forgot the Alicia Fox bits. That wedgie she gave the ring crew guy was fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Working in Burger King where he belongs.
> 
> nah, he'd be a midcarder in my plan.


Great plan, Vince wouldn't be losing any money anymore.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> "Who is he calling the skinny jean sellout?"
> 
> "You got big legs."
> 
> I was drinking juice and fucking spewed it all over the place when Trips said that.


:lmao

yup he sure does have big ass legs


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Stephanie being the best part of the show as usual. I have to say though, The Authority trolling, "You got big legs" and Bo Dallas made this pretty enjoyable. The good stuff was good. The bad stuff I didn't see, thank you forward button. Looking forward to Payback.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

DanM3 said:


> Bray vs cena has been going on forever, as soon as brays music comes on you know what to expect.


You expected the Wyatts to involve the announce team?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Tune in to find out what happens to the title where we'll tell you that the title issue is being resolved but only next week when we recap how it was meant to be resolved last week but then we made you wait until this week only to tell you that you actually have to wait for another week to find out. FUCK YEAH MONDAY NIGHT RAW.
> 
> :vince3


Hey what do you know? Looks like I was right. 

:steph


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> I don't know, but when i signed the contract to buy my car i didn't show up in underwear.


I bet Cena would.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I enjoyed it...

My thoughts....

It sucks that Brad Maddox got assaulted, but as for Stephanie firing him as RAW GM....

I never thought he should have been RAW GM in the first place, too inexperienced and it showed....

He should be a wrestler and maybe several years down the road, then maybe....

But I thought he should have never been named RAW GM in the first place...

Something needs to be done about Alicia Fox and her antics...

Hornswoggle looks as if hes in rough shape...

I have a feeling JBL will cost Bray Wyatt his match against John Cena at Payback...

Methinks Bryan will vacate the Belts, as much as hes injured and all...

Im expecting a 16 man double elimination tournament to crown a new champion!

I think....

Sadly, I hate to say this, but I see Evolution winning at Payback this time, The Shield should and deserve to win, but methinks Evolution sadly....

John Cena beats Bray Wyatt and wins the feud at Payback...

The Wyatts beat The Usos for the Tag Team Gold at Payback....

Goldust will turn heel on Cody Rhodes....

RVD will beat BNB for the IC Title....

Cesaro will beat Sheamus for the US Title

Paige will make Alicia Fox tap out at Payback....

The Divas Champion Paige is the only current Champion that I feel is guaranteed to retain her belt at Payback, as for the other champions, i do not think there is any guarantee that they will keep their belts...

In fact, I see at least 2 Title Changes...

In fact it would not shock me if the WWE Tag Team, Intercontinental, and United States Championships ALL changed hands at Payback!


----------



## MMEF (May 27, 2014)

The Good:

Emma Beating Alica Fox.
Rhodes Brothers vs Orton & Batista.
Bryan & Stephanie Segment.

The Bad:

Everthing Else.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't watch Raw, but I'm curious, what happened with Daniel & the title exactly? I've seen on cagematch that Daniel is still the champion.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Bryan / Stephanie segment was awesome.

Like I've been saying there really was never a Bryan vs. kane feud, it was always Bryan vs Steph (Authority).

Bryan always seems to hit these great lines. He did with Cena, with the slapping and how he isn't a wrestler. And he did it again with Stephanie, with here's word you haven't heard, "No". Loved it. Steph gets everything she wants, except when it comes to Bryan. 

My advice to Bryan, knock up Brie, problem solved.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Awful show. They've honestly got to take Raw back to 2 hours. Even with DVR, this thing drags on for an eternity. Sometimes I don't mind the length if the show is good but this thing had nothing good about it. It was tedious in its entirety.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring as all fuck, seriously over it right now.

Shield vs Evolution is the only slightly interesting thing, too bad it's finished after Payback.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been bored with this product for the last few weeks. Not much is going on. The only highlights I see are Alicia Fox throwing tantrums after her match, that Rhodes Brothers/Evolution backstage segment, Bray Wyatt's promos and The Shield feuding with Evolution. I enjoyed the Daniel Bryan/Stephanie segment as well but its lame how we still don't know what's going to happen to the WWE World Heavyweight Title. Just split the belts again for crying out loud. We have to wait another week to find out if or what they will do. Give me a break.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> I've been bored with this product for the last few weeks. Not much is going on. The only highlights I see are Alicia Fox throwing tantrums after her match, that Rhodes Brothers/Evolution backstage segment, Bray Wyatt's promos and The Shield feuding with Evolution. I enjoyed the Daniel Bryan/Stephanie segment as well *but its lame how we still don't know what's going to happen to the WWE World Heavyweight Title.* Just split the belts again for crying out loud. We have to wait another week to find out if or what they will do. Give me a break.


I don't understand this complaint that many of you have.

The WWE want you to pay for their big moments. Do we get the Shield vs. Evolution match on Raw? No we get it on PPV. Just like this decision about the WWE title. Since there's no match, this is the next best thing and so they'll have the decision on Payback to make you buy the network.


----------



## BulletProofMonk87 (May 27, 2014)

Show definitely needs improve soon. Next week will be better


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lariatoh! said:


> I don't understand this complaint that many of you have.
> 
> The WWE want you to pay for their big moments. Do we get the Shield vs. Evolution match on Raw? No we get it on PPV. Just like this decision about the WWE title. Since there's no match, this is the next best thing and so they'll have the decision on Payback to make you buy the network.


PPV's are one thing, but boy, they must really think their audience is a regular bunch of Cletus' the slack jawed yokels if they honestly think for one second that people are going to buy this doomed Network that nobody wants to touch for 6 months, just for a result that they can read on the internet 2 minutes after it airs.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> PPV's are one thing, but boy, they must really think their audience is a regular bunch of Cletus' the slack jawed yokels if they honestly think for one second that people are going to buy this doomed Network that nobody wants to touch for 6 months, just for a result that they can read on the internet 2 minutes after it airs.


it's their fault for making horrible raw and smackdown tv week after week. the ppv's aren't must see when the free stuff is mostly intolerable.

i'd love to see the number of cancellations once most subscribers' 6 months is up. the wwe stock will plummet to a dollar when that happens. current product is shit and once you burn yourself out on the old edited ppv's, there is no reason to keep it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> it's their fault for making horrible raw and smackdown tv week after week. the ppv's aren't must see when the free stuff is mostly intolerable.
> 
> i'd love to see the number of cancellations once most subscribers' 6 months is up. the wwe stock will plummet to a dollar when that happens. current product is shit and once you burn yourself out on the old edited ppv's, there is no reason to keep it.


I can assure you I won't be renewing my subscription that's for sure, and this is coming from someone who doesn't wanna miss out on anything that happens in the WWE but enough is enough and the product is severely lacking in a big big way. Lack of maineventers, and also maineventers who are interesting, poor booking, poor building of feuds, pushing the wrong people and burying the wrong people (everyone knows who I mean) just endless shit that looked to be ridden of on the post Raw Mania, in essence that was a sugar coating to how bad things have been. Bryan is champion sure, but if you ain't a Bryan mark most people will tend to agree that it's been shocking and far from satisfactory.

Right now many people believe the product is great because there is so much young talent, it very well is a transition stage, it's not entirely the talents on the roster's fault but they do need to take some responsibility for some of the piss poor stuff being produced that along with horrible booking is making someone like me who usually gives it every chance of it being good, makes it become borderline unwatchable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lawler was just pathetic again, what the fuck is the point of him being there? At one point, Cole looked at him and had that "Well say something Jerry" look on his face.


----------

